# All NHL topics & / NHL Center ICE 2011-2012



## la24philly

ok I'll start the new thread for NHL 2011 / 2012 season. But also will include all things NHL this year. That way we have everything in 1 thread for all things NHL.


----------



## la24philly

VS will have the NHL award show 6/22 and then that weekend 6/24 NHL draft.


----------



## TANK

> Expect lots of Winnipeg on the tube
> 
> All 82 games could be televised
> 
> True North is currently in the middle of high-level negotiations for the TV package for the 2011-12 season and declined all comment on the subject.
> 
> But it's not hard to guess what's getting the most focus.
> 
> CBC's Hockey Night in Canada and TSN's weekly national games are broadcast priorities in the NHL schedule, which is expected to come out this week.
> 
> Once those games are allotted, it's likely there will be in the neighbourhood of 60 games left and True North will be looking to engage a regional or local broadcaster to carry those games.
> 
> In recent times, both the Oilers, Flames plus the Vancouver Canucks and Ottawa Senators couldn't fill a regional package entirely, so a few games were left for the clubs to produce themselves and market as pay-per-view events.


I always thought the pay for view games were added to increase revenue for those teams.

http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/sports/hockey/expect-lots-of-winnipeg-on-the-tube-124337109.html


----------



## CBMC

Oh great more SD Canadian feeds on Direct.


----------



## Relativity

cancel auto-renew of NHL?

just wondering if there is an special price by having the auto-renew on your account? 

I can decide in October if I want to re-add it again. I don't see any reason why to keep auto-renew other than convenience.


----------



## Kevin F

There is generally a small discount by signing up through auto-renew


----------



## TANK

> Canes and Preds will each get 40 games in Atlanta TV market this year, GM Jim Rutherford said today. Possible preseason game there in 2012.


Looks like ATL is now divided between The Canes and the Preds.

and the team that left ATL got a new 10 yr tv deal



> Bell Media has gained fresh ground in the battle for TV rights to sports events in Canada, with a 10-year deal to broadcast Winnipeg Jets games.
> 
> The deal, announced Wednesday, gives the company rights to more than 60 regular and preseason NHL games each year, which it will broadcast on a regional companion channel to the main network, called TSN Jets, launching Sept. 20 in Manitoba, Saskatchewan, Nunavut and the Northwest Territories. (Its existing relationship with the NHL gives it rights to five more games, to be broadcast on the national feed.)


http://puckthemedia.wordpress.com/2...n-the-thrashers-ever-televised-in-the-market/

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/spor...roadcast-deal-with-bell-media/article2149628/


----------



## hockey_puck

All Winnipeg Jets games airing on the new TSN Jets channel will be in HD. You will most likely see these appear on Center Ice.


----------



## trh

Any reason we have two NHL 2011-2012 threads going at the same time?

This one (http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2847563#post2847563) is already up to 11 pages/270 posts.

Maybe this thread should be moved to the other one?


----------



## la24philly

i agree trh, both were started at the same time, i think i started it first by like a day or so.

I did at the time ask a moderator to merge one, but since hasn't happened.

prehaps you could ask.

thanks,
Lou


----------



## TANK

trh said:


> Any reason we have two NHL 2011-2012 threads going at the same time?
> 
> This one (http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2847563#post2847563) is already up to 11 pages/270 posts.
> 
> Maybe this thread should be moved to the other one?


That one is for NHLCI- D* programming and this section is all NHL news for all hockey fans.

I read both ,so I don't mind if the mods want to merge both.


----------



## la24philly

which should merge this thread with nhl 2011 2012 or vice versa, this one i think is in a better category.


----------



## buffalofrenchy

well the other thread got shut down but they should have merged the content in this thread as the other one had several topics of discussion well developped while this one is pretty much empty.


----------



## trh

That isn't what we suggested. The other thread should have been kept opened and probably moved to the Sports section and this one locked. I hope it isn't too late to do this.

I'm glad college football started tonight, but I'm still waiting for the NHL season to start. I even downloaded the pre-season schedule so I can try to find some games on TV or the internet.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I need some hockey really bad. Anyone catch the Rangers fight special on MSG?


----------



## buffalofrenchy

TheRatPatrol said:


> I need some hockey really bad. Anyone catch the Rangers fight special on MSG?


Hockey will be on next week end with the rookie tournament. If you re not far from toronto then you can see it live, tickets are only $15-20. Otherwise not sure if it will be on TV but it will be on the web somewhere :grin:


----------



## la24philly

rat if it makes you feel any better, i got 35 off NHL CI this year.


----------



## dhkinil

buffalofrenchy said:


> Hockey will be on next week end with the rookie tournament. If you re not far from toronto then you can see it live, tickets are only $15-20. Otherwise not sure if it will be on TV but it will be on the web somewhere :grin:


I know that the games involving the Ranger's prospects are on MSG. I would bet the same is true for the other teams in the tournament, that is their games are on their RSN's.


----------



## Jimmmm

dhkinil said:


> I know that the games involving the Ranger's prospects are on MSG. I would bet the same is true for the other teams in the tournament, that is their games are on their RSN's.


Telecasts (some are reruns) on the NHL Network in the U.S.:

Saturday, September 10
Start Time Program Title
7:00 PM Traverse City Prospects Tournament Rangers vs. Blues on 9/10/11
10:00 PM Traverse City Prospects Tournament Rangers vs. Blues on 9/10/11

Sunday, September 11
Start Time Program Title
8:00 AM Traverse City Prospects Tournament Rangers vs. Blues on 9/10/11
12:00 PM Traverse City Prospects Tournament Rangers vs. Blues on 9/10/11
4:00 PM Traverse City Prospects Tournament Rangers vs. Blues on 9/10/11
6:00 PM Traverse City Prospects Tournament Rangers vs. Stars on 9/11/11
9:00 PM Traverse City Prospects Tournament Rangers vs. Stars on 9/11/11

Monday, September 12
Start Time Program Title
8:00 AM Traverse City Prospects Tournament Rangers vs. Stars on 9/11/11
2:00 PM Traverse City Prospects Tournament Rangers vs. Stars on 9/11/11

Tuesday, September 13
Start Time Program Title
3:30 PM Traverse City Prospects Tourn. Rangers vs. Hurricanes on 9/13/11
7:00 PM Traverse City Prospects Tourn. Rangers vs. Hurricanes on 9/13/11

Wednesday, September 14
Start Time Program Title
8:00 AM Traverse City Prospects Tourn. Rangers vs. Hurricanes on 9/13/11
2:00 PM Traverse City Prospects Tourn. Rangers vs. Hurricanes on 9/13/11


----------



## buffalofrenchy

I was referring to this tournament

Game	Date	Time	Opponents
Game 1	Sat., Sept. 10	2 p.m.	Pittsburgh vs. Ottawa
Game 2 Sat., Sept. 10 7 p.m. Toronto vs. Chicago
Game 3 Sun., Sept. 11 2 p.m. Ottawa vs. Chicago
Game 4	Sun., Sept. 11	7 p.m.	Toronto vs. Pittsburgh
Game 5	Tue., Sept. 13	2 p.m.	Chicago vs. Pittsburgh
Game 6 Tue., Sept. 13 7 p.m. Toronto vs. Ottawa


----------



## TANK

> In what may be a first for the United States, NHL pre-season games are coming to network television.
> 
> VERSUS, which will become NBC Sports Network on January 2nd, will air four pre-season games starting on September 21st (Toronto vs. Philadelphia), something that I cannot remember any other network doing in the history of hockey on television
> 
> Sept. 21, 7:00 p.m. - Toronto vs. Philadelphia (VERSUS)
> 
> Sept. 26, 7:00 p.m. - NY Rangers vs. Philadelphia (VERSUS)
> 
> Sept. 28, 8:30 p.m. - Detroit vs. Chicago (VERSUS)
> 
> Sept. 29, 7:00 p.m. - New Jersey vs. Philadelphia (VERSUS)


Good to see VS/NBC going all in with it's NHL coverage.

http://puckthemedia.wordpress.com/2011/09/05/versus-to-air-four-nhl-pre-season-games/


----------



## la24philly

thats interesting usually CSN does atleast 1 or 2 flyers home preseason games, versus doing all 3


----------



## la24philly

CSN is scheduled to do nationals v phillies 9/21 phillies v braves 9/26 9/29 open no phillies scheduled.



so expect, TCN to show the first 2 games, and VS will simulcast the telecast. Philly will be blacked out.


----------



## trh

Even pre-season games will be better than repeats of every play off game from last season.

Anyone hear of any rule changes for this year? 

I've read where the GM's are still at odds over no-touch icing, so probably no change this season.

On "enhancements" to the game: The nets might be made 4" shallower (instead of 44" deep they will be 40"), the netting will probably be thinner (easier to see through during goal replays), there might be an HD camera in the nets (to help will goal scoring) and they might add a goal verification line (again, to help ascertain whether the puck crossed the goal line). These were all tested during the annual R&D camp and some are being tested at training camps.


----------



## CincyJen

Hello all,

Quick question... I'm a DirecTV subscriber now, but last year at the start of the NHL season, I still had Time Warner cable. On cable, NHL Center Ice was on a free preview for most of October. Does anyone know if DirecTV offers a similar free preview for NHLCI, or if they plan to this season?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## buffalofrenchy

CincyJen said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Quick question... I'm a DirecTV subscriber now, but last year at the start of the NHL season, I still had Time Warner cable. On cable, NHL Center Ice was on a free preview for most of October. Does anyone know if DirecTV offers a similar free preview for NHLCI, or if they plan to this season?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


They did other years and i m sure they will this year as well


----------



## scotte992

According to the Directv website it will be free 10/7-10/24 -


----------



## TheRatPatrol

trh said:


> On "enhancements" to the game: The nets might be made 4" shallower (instead of 44" deep they will be 40"), the netting will probably be thinner (easier to see through during goal replays), there might be an HD camera in the nets (to help will goal scoring) and they might add a goal verification line (again, to help ascertain whether the puck crossed the goal line). These were all tested during the annual R&D camp and some are being tested at training camps.


They need to invent a puck with a chip in it, or nets with lasers in them, so that when the puck crosses the line it sets off the red light. I know, I know, too expensive.


----------



## trh

Not sure how the laser would see the puck when the goalie and 4 other players and their sticks are all on the line at the same time or the goalie has his glove over the puck? Not sure there is one way to be 100% sure. Chip might be the only way. The NHL will have to decide whether it is worth the expense.


----------



## CincyJen

Thank you, scotte992 and buffalofrenchy!


----------



## sigma1914

TheRatPatrol said:


> They need to invent a puck with a chip in it, or nets with lasers in them, so that when the puck crosses the line it sets off the red light. I know, I know, too expensive.





trh said:


> Not sure how the laser would see the puck when the goalie and 4 other players and their sticks are all on the line at the same time or the goalie has his glove over the puck? Not sure there is one way to be 100% sure. Chip might be the only way. The NHL will have to decide whether it is worth the expense.


I thought soccer tried the chip idea, so it seems possible.


----------



## trh

I had heard about two years ago a company was working on a chip inside a puck, but haven't heard anything lately.

EDIT/Add:


> At the start of the 1995-1996 season, the FOX television network introduced the "FOX Trax Puck." It had a little computer chip in it, and a colored tail would light up on the television screen so people watching could follow the puck better. This hockey puck was not well received by the players. It wasn't freezer friendly and lacked the glide of a real puck. At $400 a pop, it was also impractically expensive.


So a chip in the puck can be done (and hopefully for less), but you also need an accurate sensor to see whether it completely crosses the goal line and (ideally) tied into the official clock so you know whether the puck went into the net while there was time on the clock AND tied into the goal posts so you know whether the net was dislodged when the puck crossed the line.

But I think a chip is going to far. There aren't that many times when video replay can't resolve the issue (and especially since it looks like all the nets will have HD cameras in them this season).


----------



## la24philly

sounds like NHL on Fox 14 years ago, that laser thing was annoying.


----------



## sigma1914

Interesting... http://www.superpuck.com/index.html


----------



## JoeTheDragon

trh said:


> Even pre-season games will be better than repeats of every play off game from last season.
> 
> Anyone hear of any rule changes for this year?
> 
> I've read where the GM's are still at odds over no-touch icing, so probably no change this season.
> 
> On "enhancements" to the game: The nets might be made 4" shallower (instead of 44" deep they will be 40"), the netting will probably be thinner (easier to see through during goal replays), there might be an HD camera in the nets (to help will goal scoring) and they might add a goal verification line (again, to help ascertain whether the puck crossed the goal line). These were all tested during the annual R&D camp and some are being tested at training camps.


Why can't there be goal cams for more games? at least the big teams can have them at least at there home games.


----------



## trh

JoeTheDragon said:


> Why can't there be goal cams for more games? at least the big teams can have them at least at there home games.


Go read *this article*. Sounds like in net cameras will be in all arenas this season.


----------



## CBMC

"la24philly" said:


> sounds like NHL on Fox 14 years ago, that laser thing was annoying.


The glowing puck. I remember that. What a terrible idea.

I really don't know how much needs to be done with goal reviews. IMO, 99% of the goals are called right. If they are wrong, well to me that is just part of the game. That being said, if costs were cheap enough I would have no problem with chips, etc. But, there are more glaring problems than goal reviews. Oh, and I hate the no touch icing rule. I know injuries happen on icings, but they happen on allot of other plays too. Takes away from some of the excitement in my opinion.


----------



## trh

I could go either way with the no touch icing, but it seems a hot topic with a few of the GMs. I've spent more time at college hockey games (where they have no touch icing) than professional games. So I'm used to the call and don't have a problem with it. I don't know what kind of data they have as to injury prevention, but I think it speeds the game up. How many times in the NHL does the offense actually get back in time to prevent the icing call? Not too often. Just go with the whistle as soon as the puck crosses the line and get on with the game.


----------



## pappy97

Apparently you can get a deal on NFLST and NHL CI too:



RACJ2 said:


> It took me 2 calls to get a great deal, NFL ST for $84, NHL CI for $46 plus an renewal for my HD credit. On the first call last month, I said that NFL ST and NHL CI were getting to be too expensive, but I really enjoy them. After asking what she could do, she gave me a package discount of $20 for 6 mo's, free "NFL ST To Go" and free Showtime for 2 mo's. After asking, she added the HD credit of $10 for 24 mo's (I already received a one time credit of $120 for the past 12 months of HD). Then asked about a credit for NHL CI. She said I was maxed out on that call and to check back closer to the NHL season. So here is what appeared on last months statement:
> Then I called back just prior to this months statement and did the "Cancel Service" to get to a retention CSR. Said basically the same thing, cost too much but would like to keep it. She asked if last months credit was for NFL ST and I told her what that CSR said, she could give me a package discount and I was maxed out. She then offered me $20 for 6 Mo's NFL ST credit. I then asked about NHL CI. She said if I paid the full amount of $171 she would credit back $121, so I jumped on that. Here is what shows in my recent activity for my next statement:So for NFL ST I ended up with 2 credits of $20 for 6 mo's netting to $84 ($324-$240) and NHL CI cost me $46 ($172-$126). And that's not counting the HD credit of $10/mo for 24 mo's, since I could have received that regardless. So I'm very happy with what they did for me.


----------



## sigma1914

pappy97 said:


> Apparently you can get a deal on NFLST and NHL CI too:


Yeah it's possible. I received $20 off for 6 months for Center Ice. I already had $250 (about) off for ST, so I'm happy.


----------



## RACJ2

Wow pappy97, you picked up on my post rather quickly. I notice that I had a typo in that post. My credit for NHL CI was for $126, not $121, but it did have the right net cost of $45 for NHL CI. So the billing was like this:



> 09/05/2011 XXXXXXXX9393 NHL CENTER ICE: 2011-12 - Charge $171.80 $10.74
> 09/05/2011 XXXXXXXX2565 NHL CENTER ICE: 2011-12 - Pre-Ssn Sprt Cxl ($125.80) ($7.86)


----------



## la24philly

ive gotten 35 total off NHL CI,

as far as icing, why not aslong as there is a pursuit, then the auto icing should not be blown.

but if a puck is tossed all the way down, no pursuit, then just blow play dead. I mean 2 to 4 seconds are usually wasted waiting for a player to skate all the way down just to touch when there is no pursuit.


----------



## JoeTheDragon

Does any one know with Directv plans to add more HD from Canada for center ice?

Will iN DEMAND add more as well?

I think in demand has 4 of the rogers feeds + 1 CBC feed.

and Directv has rogers ontario HD will they add the other ones?

With both add Rogers sports net one HD / the sub feeds?

TSN HD / TSN 2 HD + TSN jets HD and TSN habs HD?

All the cbc feeds? I think they can do 2-3 HD games.

leafs tv HD?

WGN 9 HD (Canada gets the WGN OTA feed) and it shows up on NHL network HD at times.


----------



## buffalofrenchy

JoeTheDragon said:


> Does any one know with Directv plans to add more HD from Canada for center ice?
> 
> Will iN DEMAND add more as well?
> 
> I think in demand has 4 of the rogers feeds + 1 CBC feed.
> 
> and Directv has rogers ontario HD will they add the other ones?
> 
> With both add Rogers sports net one HD / the sub feeds?
> 
> TSN HD / TSN 2 HD + TSN jets HD and TSN habs HD?
> 
> All the cbc feeds? I think they can do 2-3 HD games.
> 
> leafs tv HD?
> 
> WGN 9 HD (Canada gets the WGN OTA feed) and it shows up on NHL network HD at times.


The answer is no.
I don't see why they would do anything different.
Actually the real answer is: you ll see even less HD since there is one less US team and one more Canadian team.


----------



## buffalofrenchy

I noticed this statement on the InDemand website referring to NHL CI
"Catch up on games you may have missed each day with replay games"
What is that? I don't remember replays on Directv. Am I missing or forgetting something here?


----------



## CBMC

"buffalofrenchy" said:


> I noticed this statement on the InDemand website referring to NHL CI
> "Catch up on games you may have missed each day with replay games"
> What is that? I don't remember replays on Directv. Am I missing or forgetting something here?


I know some of the rsn's replay the game from the night before. You have to have the sports pack for that though. As far as showing replays on the center ice channels. No, we did not have that last year. I doubt we will have it this year considering that direct just redirects the rsn feed to the appropriate NHL ci channel.


----------



## trh

Maybe this is why we don't get this?



> iN DEMAND's owners are Comcast iN DEMAND Holdings, Inc., Cox Communications Holdings, Inc., and Time Warner Entertainment - Advance/Newhouse Partnership.


 (from indemand.com)


----------



## crimpshrine

So is Versus showing preseason games this year? I know they will probably pick up a local feed of the game but looking at the schedule on nhl.com, it seems Versus will be showing preseason games?


----------



## trh

crimpshrine said:


> So is Versus showing preseason games this year?





TANK said:


> Good to see VS/NBC going all in with it's NHL coverage.
> 
> http://puckthemedia.wordpress.com/2011/09/05/versus-to-air-four-nhl-pre-season-games/


See Tank's post #22 (on first page of this thread) and follow the link.


----------



## habsfan66

Looks like NHL Network's playoff replays will be done on the 17th. Anybody heard if they will be doing any preseason games?


----------



## habsfan66

Oops, make that the 18th.


----------



## la24philly

plane crash kills 44 pavol demitra and few others died.

www.nhl.com


----------



## la24philly

so far versus is doing 4 preseason games 3 flyers and 1 capitals game.


----------



## la24philly

i saw blues announce there tv schedule

http://blues.nhl.com/club/schedule.htm?season=20112012&gameType=2


----------



## tenpins

Very sad news to hear; RIP to those who perished and many condolences to their families.


----------



## trh

habsfan66 said:


> Looks like NHL Network's playoff replays will be done on the 17th. Anybody heard if they will be doing any preseason games?


I think your answer can be found in posts #19, 20 & 21 of this thread (on page 1).


----------



## habsfan66

trh said:


> I think your answer can be found in posts #19, 20 & 21 of this thread (on page 1).


Sort of but it looks like the games mentioned on NHL Network in those posts are prospect/rookie squad games, the last post was about Versus. Hopefully NHL will update their September schedule soon.


----------



## trh

It looks like only Versus will carry any preseason games (nationally). I wouldn't expect to see any on the NHL network.


----------



## la24philly

flyers announce a game on 9/15/11 game at 5pm doors open 330pm

rookie game

Capitals V Flyers

Free event, but you need to reserve a ticket

http://flyers.nhl.com/?navid=nav-teamnav-phi


----------



## habsfan66

trh said:


> It looks like only Versus will carry any preseason games (nationally). I wouldn't expect to see any on the NHL network.


Could be. I was thinking NHL had some last year and was hoping for more this preseason.


----------



## trh

The only games I remember last year on NHL Network was the Traverse City tournament -- just like this year. And as the article that Tank linked to says "first time in US" a preseason game is being carried on national TV.


----------



## RACJ2

There probably isn't tv coverage of this, but the NHL prospects of 8 teams will be playing in a tournament starting this weekend [link].



> The Sabres are one of eight NHL teams set to play in the Detroit Red Wings' annual prospect tournament in Traverse City, Mich.... The tournament, which is in its 14th year and can be followed at www.pointstreak.com by searching for "Red Wings," also features the Columbus Blue Jackets, Minnesota Wild, St. Louis Blues, New York Rangers, Dallas Stars and Carolina Hurricanes. The Sabres face Minnesota on Saturday, Columbus on Sunday and Detroit on Tuesday, with an overall championship game Wednesday.


NHL hockey is almost here!


----------



## TheRatPatrol

RACJ2 said:


> NHL hockey is almost here!


Its about time, bring it on!


----------



## habsfan66

trh said:


> The only games I remember last year on NHL Network was the Traverse City tournament -- just like this year. And as the article that Tank linked to says "first time in US" a preseason game is being carried on national TV.


Was thinking they carried a Flyers or Leafs game, or maybe Flyers vs Leafs but I could be dreaming. Hockey withdrawals you know.


----------



## Marty711

RACJ2 said:


> There probably isn't tv coverage of this, but the NHL prospects of 8 teams will be playing in a tournament starting this weekend [link].
> 
> NHL hockey is almost here!


The games involving the Rangers will be on MSG and NHL Network

From: http://paranoidpuck.wordpress.com/2011/09/07/some-rookie-camps-on-tv-streaming/



> As we get closer to the start of the season, rookie camps are getting underway. As I mentioned before, MSG will be airing New York Rangers games at the Traverse City Prospects tournament . Those games have now been picked up by NHL Network in both the United States and Canada.


----------



## trh

RACJ2 said:


> There probably isn't tv coverage of this, but the NHL prospects of 8 teams will be playing in a tournament starting this weekend.


Yes there is TV coverage on the NHL Network. *Read this post (page 1)*


----------



## RACJ2

Marty711 said:


> The games involving the Rangers will be on MSG and NHL Network
> 
> From: http://paranoidpuck.wordpress.com/2011/09/07/some-rookie-camps-on-tv-streaming/


Well, at least MSG provides coverage for the NYC fans. I wish my Sabres still had a local RSN like the old Empire Network. Because outside regular season Sabres games, MSG provides no other local sports coverage.


----------



## RACJ2

trh said:


> Yes there is TV coverage on the NHL Network. *Read this post (page 1)*


Since that post was all about the Rangers, I kind of skimmed over it back then. When I saw the prospect tournament games involved my team, I had a little more interest in the coverage or lack thereof.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Anyone else watching the game? The announcer isn't that great.


----------



## trh

are these two announcers the normal MSG announcers? Or are they prospects also.


----------



## la24philly

habsfan66 said:


> Was thinking they carried a Flyers or Leafs game, or maybe Flyers vs Leafs but I could be dreaming. Hockey withdrawals you know.


your right flyers and leafs played a game from london or some other canadian city which was on NHL network, flyers considered home team then played the next night in toronto

both on NHL N


----------



## dtrell

Has anyone called and talked to retention about getting a deal on CI? Was wondering if it is time to call and get this year's deal...was curious what they were giving out if anything yet.


----------



## la24philly

so far the best i got was 35 off


----------



## sigma1914

dtrell said:


> Has anyone called and talked to retention about getting a deal on CI? Was wondering if it is time to call and get this year's deal...was curious what they were giving out if anything yet.


I got $120 off via $20 off for 6 months.


----------



## CBMC

Got ci, Sunday ticket, and to go for $172. Basically, they just have me the NFL stuff free. The nice thing is that they gave me a $20 for 6 months and a $5 for 12 month credit 2 months ago. On top of all that I got free hd for 24 months (that was a while ago).


----------



## Marty711

trh said:


> are these two announcers the normal MSG announcers? Or are they prospects also.


John Giannone is usually the reporter but fills in when Sam Rosen isnt available. Joe Micheletti is the regular analyst while Dave Maloney does radio.


----------



## crimpshrine

So NHL network is not showing any preseason games this year? WTF?


----------



## trh

Last year the NHL Network announced on 9/20/10 their 35-game preseason schedule. And the first game started on 9/21/10. So if they hold true to form, we won't know until next week. From last year:


> Live NHL hockey returns to NHL Network beginning Tuesday, with an unprecedented total of 35 preseason games broadcast in the U.S., providing fans with nightly contests from around the League through Sunday, Oct. 3.


 *NHL Link*

Here is the preseason schedule for Sept 2011: *Sep Preseason NHL Hockey*


----------



## Jimmmm

We know the NHL Network-U.S. games through Sunday, September 25. I don't have permission to post URLs (too few posts to do so), so I couldn't type the entire URL and make it linkable, but the URL is

nhl.com/ice/page.htm?id=58058 .


----------



## RACJ2

RACJ2 said:


> There probably isn't tv coverage of this, but the NHL prospects of 8 teams will be playing in a tournament starting this weekend [link].
> 
> NHL hockey is almost here!





Marty711 said:


> The games involving the Rangers will be on MSG and NHL Network
> 
> From: http://paranoidpuck.wordpress.com/2011/09/07/some-rookie-camps-on-tv-streaming/


Fortunately the Sabres played the Rangers in the finals, so I finally was able to watch the Sabres prospects. And I was able to enjoy it, since they ended up winning the tournament.


----------



## TANK

> NHL NETWORK
> 
> This schedule of live games comes with the return of NHL Live on September 19th.
> 
> Sept. 19, 7:00 p.m. - Ottawa vs. Toronto
> Sept. 20, 7:00 p.m. - Philadelphia vs. Toronto
> Sept. 21, 7:00 p.m. - Detroit vs. Pittsburgh
> Sept. 22, 7:00 p.m. - Chicago vs. Pittsburgh
> Sept. 23, 7:00 p.m. - Buffalo vs. Toronto
> Sept. 24, 3:00 p.m. - Minnesota vs. Pittsburgh
> Sept. 24, 7:00 p.m. - Toronto vs. Buffalo
> Sept. 24, 10:00 p.m. - Anaheim vs. Vancouver
> Sept. 25, 5:00 p.m. - Chicago vs. Detroit
> Sept. 25, 9:00 p.m. - San Jose vs. Vancouver


http://puckthemedia.wordpress.com/2...week-including-a-september-24th-tripleheader/


----------



## la24philly

TANK said:


> http://puckthemedia.wordpress.com/2...week-including-a-september-24th-tripleheader/


for those in the philly area, theres a good chance

the NHL network telecast of the flyers @ leafs game will be shown in philly.

CSN isn't telecasting and last year flyers and leafs played at game in toronto and NHLN showed it without blackout.


----------



## la24philly

Today will be a bit of a crazy day in Philadelphia.

So fitting on what was gonna be a day off is now a doubleheader of baseball and a hockey game in the middle.

Marlins @ Phillies at 235

Capitals @ Flyers at 5pm ( free game and free parking) rookie game

Marlins @ Phillies at 735


I'm not sure if the flyers will sellout on a rookie game, but with 2 baseball games at estimated 60,000 fans to be in the area 

the attendance should be very high. 

I wonder if flyers would charge for walk ups, if it wasn't sold out.


----------



## la24philly

Flyers announce there tv schedule

http://flyers.nhl.com/club/schedule.htm?season=20112012&gameType=2

CSN 64 TCN 6 Versus / NBC 12 = 82 1 date 1/22 game is between NBC / CSN so depends if NBC picks it up

has changed there website has more NBC content in it.

www.csnphilly.com


----------



## la24philly

Sabers, tyler myers ink 7 yr deal congrats saber fans


----------



## la24philly

live webcast of the capitals v flyers game at 5pm free

http://video.flyers.nhl.com/videocenter/console?catid=616&id=122820&navid=DL|PHI|home

flyers game looks sold out for an exhibition rookie game, the help of the phillies doubleheader with all the fans down there looks like a sellout


----------



## JoeTheDragon

la24philly said:


> Flyers announce there tv schedule
> 
> http://flyers.nhl.com/club/schedule.htm?season=20112012&gameType=2
> 
> CSN 64 TCN 6 Versus / NBC 12 = 82 1 date 1/22 game is between NBC / CSN so depends if NBC picks it up
> 
> has changed there website has more NBC content in it.
> 
> www.csnphilly.com


well if the NBA does not happen this year likely alot of TCN / CSN + games can just move back to the main channel.


----------



## la24philly

not a sellout but well over 10,000 fans showed up for a

rookie game that was announced last week.

sean couturier and alot of new flyers rookies and capital rookies got there first taste of an NHL building and it was a near sellout.

http://flyers.nhl.com/club/news.htm?id=588605&navid=DL|PHI|home


----------



## Jimmmm

Jimmmm said:


> We know the NHL Network-U.S. games through Sunday, September 25. I don't have permission to post URLs (too few posts to do so), so I couldn't type the entire URL and make it linkable, but the URL is
> 
> nhl.com/ice/page.htm?id=58058 .


All NHL Network-U.S. exhibition games through Sunday, October 2 are now listed at the above URL.


----------



## la24philly

has anyone been to the NHL store in New York? I plan on finally going next week, I been to NY many times but just never had a chance to go to it.

NHL live, will now be between 5-7pm starting Monday.


----------



## trh

My wife and son went to the store last summer. He really enjoyed it.

Will the show still be from the store? Or are they moving to the new studios that NBC is building for the NHL?

EDIT: Never mind; I went to NHL.com and answered my own question.


> NHL Live's 2011-12 season starts Monday at a new time and from a new set.
> 
> The show will air Monday through Friday from 5 p.m. to 7 p.m. ET from a new, state-of-the-art set in the NHL Store Powered by Reebok in New York


I used to enjoy listening to the show noon-2pm ET. I guess XM is going to fill in that slot with something else.


----------



## sdk009

CincyJen said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Quick question... I'm a DirecTV subscriber now, but last year at the start of the NHL season, I still had Time Warner cable. On cable, NHL Center Ice was on a free preview for most of October. Does anyone know if DirecTV offers a similar free preview for NHLCI, or if they plan to this season?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


D* usually offers two freeviews a season, one during the opening week , and the other around the All-Star game.


----------



## trh

According to FreePreview.tv, NHL Center Ice was free during the 2010-11 season from Oct 7-24, 2010 and Feb 14-20, 2011 on both Dish and DirecTV. 

For the 2009-2010 season, Mar 2-8, 2010 and Oct 2-24, 2009.

So 3 weeks in Oct and less than a week around the All-star game as SDK009 said (winter 2010 had the Olympics, so there was no all-star break).


----------



## trh

Something I hadn't noticed before. The NHL Network (US) is going to broadcast a number of Saturday afternoon games - 1PM ET (Boston is listed 7 times when you go to the Bruins' site). 

I don't remember the NHL Network showing games on Saturday afternoon like this -- or is my memory really failing me?


----------



## RACJ2

I don't recall NHLN having Saturday afternoon games. The NHL did a survey during the off season that I participated in. They asked about different time slots and rating them. I was all for Saturday games, but rated Sunday games low, since I'm usually watching NFL games all day. Apparently, a lot of people must have voted for Saturday games and now they are showing them on NHLN.

I just checked the Sabres website and the only Saturday afternoon game is the one in Berlin on 10/8. And they don't currently list any US channels carrying it, just TSN.


----------



## Maleman

I was looking into subbing to Gamecenter Live and watch it on my PS3 but they are charging to download this application?? Weird. Why would they charge. It's free on PC etc


----------



## trh

RACJ2 said:


> I don't recall NHLN having Saturday afternoon games. The NHL did a survey during the off season that I participated in. They asked about different time slots and rating them. I was all for Saturday games, but rated Sunday games low, since I'm usually watching NFL games all day. Apparently, a lot of people must have voted for Saturday games and now they are showing them on NHLN.
> 
> I just checked the Sabres website and the only Saturday afternoon game is the one in Berlin on 10/8. And they don't currently list any US channels carrying it, just TSN.


Looking even better now for some Saturdays. I looked at Boston's site and Vancouver's (the main NHL site doesn't list the networks, you have to go to individual team sites). NHL Network US has Rangers at Boston 1pm ET Jan 21, followed by Sharks at Vancouver at 4pm ET. So a double header on a Saturday afternoon (And I saw some other 1pm PT games for Vancouver; I just haven't had time to find other teams playing earlier.) I love it. Let's hope the schedule holds.

I thought I saw the Sabres listed for 1-2 Saturday games on NBC or Versus?


----------



## la24philly

Maleman said:


> I was looking into subbing to Gamecenter Live and watch it on my PS3 but they are charging to download this application?? Weird. Why would they charge. It's free on PC etc


i believe if your a playstation Plus member it's a free download.

I had to pay 10 for the NHL ap on ps3.


----------



## Maleman

la24philly said:


> i believe if your a playstation Plus member it's a free download.
> 
> I had to pay 10 for the NHL ap on ps3.


Weird, if your buying the package why charge for the app? What if I wasn't happy with the quality etc.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Maleman said:


> I was looking into subbing to Gamecenter Live and watch it on my PS3 but they are charging to download this application?? Weird. Why would they charge. It's free on PC etc





Maleman said:


> Weird, if your buying the package why charge for the app? What if I wasn't happy with the quality etc.


Its all about the $$$.


----------



## trh

trh said:


> Looking even better now for some Saturdays.


Got bored while watching football this afternoon. So I went through team's sites looking for Saturday or Sunday afternoon games scheduled for the NHL Network (US). Here's the list. Only one double-header (Saturday 1/21/2010). But 20 games total.
Date Day	Event Start (ET)
10/9/11	Sun	MONTREAL @ WINNIPEG	5PM
10/22/11	Sat	MINN @ VANCOUVER 4PM
10/29/11	Sat	OTTAWA @ NY RANGERS	3PM
11/19/11	Sat	DETROIT @ LOS ANGELES	4PM
11/26/11	Sat	PHILADELPHIA @ RANGERS	2PM
12/3/11	Sat	MONTREAL @ LA KINGS	3:30PM
12/10/11	Sat	MONTREAL @ NEW JERSEY	2PM
12/17/11	Sat	BOSTON @ PHILADELPHIA	1PM
1/7/12	Sat	VANCOUVER @ BOSTON	1PM
1/14/12	Sat	COLORADO @ DALLAS	3PM
*1/21/12	Sat	NY RANGERS @ BOSTON	1PM
1/21/12	Sat	SAN JOSE @ VANCOUVER	4PM*
2/4/12	Sat	PITTSBURGH @ BOSTON	1PM
2/11/11	Sat	WINNIPEG @ PITTSBURGH	2PM
2/18/12	Sat	PITTS @ PHILADELPHIA	1PM
2/25/12	Sat	TAMPA @ PITTSBURGH 1PM
3/4/12	Sun	CHICAGO @ DETROIT 4PM
3/10/12	Sat	WASHINGTON @ BOSTON	1PM
3/17/12	Sat	PHILADELPHIA @ BOSTON	1PM
3/31/12	Sat	BOSTON @ NY ISLANDERS	1PM

Notes: All times Eastern. By "afternoon" I mean game starts after Noon and before 6PM ET. Subject to normal NHL schedule changes.


----------



## RACJ2

I thought there were some pretty exciting NFL games today, no boredom here. Thanks for putting that list together, so we can see all the Saturday afternoon games on NHLN US.

They started updating the NHL site now and you can filter NHLN US [link]. It won't let you filter only afternoon weekend games, but does give you all games on NHLN US.


----------



## trh

RACJ2 said:


> I thought there were some pretty exciting NFL games today, no boredom here.


Jacksonville is my "local" team (only because it is the closest), so certainly not exciting from my point of view. 

I'm also considering not renewing CI this year and was interested in how many games I can watch on NBC/NHL/Versus/local RSNs.


----------



## trh

RACJ2 said:


> They started updating the NHL site now and you can filter NHLN US [link].


Your link works great. But if I go to the main page and select schedule, then I get one that doesn't have any of the Networks listed. *Link - No Networks Listed*


----------



## RACJ2

trh said:


> Your link works great. But if I go to the main page and select schedule, then I get one that doesn't have any of the Networks listed. *Link - No Networks Listed*


It's strange that its blank when you first select the schedule. If you click on "Go" next to the words "Filter by: All Teams" then the networks fill in.


----------



## la24philly

this is weird, 

flyers and leafs are set to play tuesday in toronto. leafs tv is doing the game and NHLN will use the simulcast.

last year this happened, and the game wasn't blacked out of the philly area since CSN's isn't doing the game.

However, on the flyers site, it now says TCN but the flyers arent doing the telecast, no graphics or flyer announcers, they too plan on using the same leafs tv telecast.

so i'm not sure if it will or won't be blacked out.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Hockey is back. Well preseason hockey that is.


----------



## Jimmy 440

Last weeks game was blacked out here.The NHLN has quite a few Flyers games this season I will LOSE because they are covering them !


----------



## spidey

Does anybudy have any idea about MSG and Directv contract?? MSg and DISh are at odds and a friend is thinking of switching to directv but afraid she will be caught in another dispute.


----------



## trh

Jimmy 440 said:


> Last weeks game was blacked out here.The NHLN has quite a few Flyers games this season I will LOSE because they are covering them !


Don't you get the NHL Network?


----------



## RACJ2

spidey said:


> Does anybudy have any idea about MSG and Directv contract?? MSg and DISh are at odds and a friend is thinking of switching to directv but afraid she will be caught in another dispute.


Not sure about MSG and DIRECTV, but you are correct about MSG and DISH. I just watched the Sabres/Canes game streaming on MSG.com and they kept putting up a banner saying, you won't see Sabres games on DISH, go to http://www.iwantmsg.com/ for more information.


----------



## Jimmy 440

trh said:


> Don't you get the NHL Network?


Oh I get it.I also get CI Flyers games 100% of the time.Because the NHLN has a larger blackout than CI,I get blacked out of ALL FLYERS games on the NHLN.What's funny,I get the opposing feeds of the NYI on Center Ice & I'm only 25 miles via the crow to Uniondale Long Island !


----------



## la24philly

Jimmy 440 said:


> Last weeks game was blacked out here.The NHLN has quite a few Flyers games this season I will LOSE because they are covering them !


last week's game?

only game last week was the rookie game which was a webcast on flyers.com


----------



## Jimmy 440

Something was blacked out on 215.I thought it was a Flyers game. No ?


----------



## la24philly

flyers played 1 game last week the rookie gm vs capital rookies. wasn't on tv at all, just webcast on flyers.com

radio by flyers.

flyers v leafs tonight though 215 not sure if it will be blacked out.


----------



## la24philly

nhl.com nhl had a board of governer's meeting today in NY. Alot of porposal's have been shared between all 30 clubs and Idea's exchanged. 

They will meet again in Dec, and a new alignment is expected to be announced.


----------



## la24philly

NHL Network preseason doubleheader tonight

Flyers v Leafs

Flames V canucks

chanfeed.com for those who don't have NHLN


----------



## trh

So in my quest to review this year's TV schedule, I looked at the games that will be aired nationally (NBC/VERSUS/NHLN(US)) according to nhl.com. 186 games are currently scheduled to be televised (see note below). The table below lists each team and the number of times they will be in the national spotlight. So out of the 372 teams, the Eastern teams will be shown 243 times (65%) and the Western teams 129 (35%).



Anaheim	7 Edmonton	0 Philadelphia	26
Boston	33 Florida	1 Phoenix	4
Buffalo	13 Los Angeles	14 Pittsburgh	29
Calgary	1 Minnesota	11 San Jose	9
Carolina	6 Montreal	23 St Louis	10
Chicago	19 Nashville	3 Tampa Bay	21
Colorado	10 New Jersey	10 Toronto	12
Columbus	2 NY Islanders	2 Vancouver	6
Dallas	7 NY Rangers	33 Washington	30
Detroit	26 Ottawa	1 Winnipeg	3

Two teams sort of stuck out to me: NY Rangers (33) and Vancouver (6). I guess the Rangers are benefiting by who they play, but I would have thought Vancouver would have gotten more air time after last year's season -- even if they are a Canadian team. A result of "suits" making the decisions instead of fans?

Note: There are 8 times when NBC has two games scheduled at the same time on Sunday's. I didn't attempt to adjust the numbers above to account for these games.


----------



## la24philly

Boston, Philadelphia, washington, chicago, detroit, colorado, SJ and NY all have one thing in common, they are areas where comcast has alot of customers.

I know most of NY is cablevision or time warner, but alot of Northern NJ areas have comcast.

as we know comcast basically owns the NHL and NBC universal.

hence one of the reasons why those teams get alot more airtime.


----------



## loudo

Nice to see a Rogers Sports Net game in HD. I hope we see many of them this year on CI.


----------



## TANK

trh said:


> So in my quest to review this year's TV schedule, I looked at the games that will be aired nationally (NBC/VERSUS/NHLN(US)) according to nhl.com. 186 games are currently scheduled to be televised (see note below). The table below lists each team and the number of times they will be in the national spotlight. So out of the 372 teams, the Eastern teams will be shown 243 times (65%) and the Western teams 129 (35%).
> 
> 
> 
> Anaheim	7 Edmonton	0 Philadelphia	26
> Boston	33 Florida	1 Phoenix	4
> Buffalo	13 Los Angeles	14 Pittsburgh	29
> Calgary	1 Minnesota	11 San Jose	9
> Carolina	6 Montreal	23 St Louis	10
> Chicago	19 Nashville	3 Tampa Bay	21
> Colorado	10 New Jersey	10 Toronto	12
> Columbus	2 NY Islanders	2 Vancouver	6
> Dallas	7 NY Rangers	33 Washington	30
> Detroit	26 Ottawa	1 Winnipeg	3
> 
> Two teams sort of stuck out to me: NY Rangers (33) and Vancouver (6). I guess the Rangers are benefiting by who they play, but I would have thought Vancouver would have gotten more air time after last year's season -- even if they are a Canadian team. A result of "suits" making the decisions instead of fans?
> 
> Note: There are 8 times when NBC has two games scheduled at the same time on Sunday's. I didn't attempt to adjust the numbers above to account for these games.


Not surprising that the Rangers from the number 1 tv market gets a large number of appearances.

Vancouver and other teams in the west coast time zone are going to get limited number of apperances.
Those would mean really early start times for those fans . Early start times hurt attendance if the game is played in a west coast time zone and also do not improve tv ratings. TV ratings for the regular season national exclusive games are usually dominated by the viewers of the two teams playing.

So if Pit is playing at San Jose for a Sunday NBC game,the 12:30 start time doesn't efffect the Pit viewers/fans and the rest of the east coast viewers. But the 9:30 am local start time for San Jose hurts attendance and doesn't get NBC any real noticable increase in ratings. Same for VS and 7pm est-4pm pst start times.


----------



## HGuardian

Really like the Root Sports scorebug for this Wings-Pens game. Small, clear, concise, and not overly-invasive. In a time when sports networks put bigger, bright, and obnoxious graphics all over the screen (you hear me ESPN? Fox NFL Sunday? CBS NFL?) it's nice to see a network going the right direction.


----------



## JoeTheDragon

loudo said:


> Nice to see a Rogers Sports Net game in HD. I hope we see many of them this year on CI.


NHL networking be based in canada makes it easy from them to get canada HD feeds as well as WGN 9 HD.


----------



## CBMC

"HGuardian" said:


> Really like the Root Sports scorebug for this Wings-Pens game. Small, clear, concise, and not overly-invasive. In a time when sports networks put bigger, bright, and obnoxious graphics all over the screen (you hear me ESPN? Fox NFL Sunday? CBS NFL?) it's nice to see a network going the right direction.


Now if they could get a better announcing team. And oh how I hate the ticker on fox NFL games.


----------



## TANK

> The FCC today has ruled that a pair of high-definition regional sports channels operated by Madison Square Garden must be offered to Verizon's FiOS and AT&T's U-Verse video services.
> 
> The move comes after the phone companies filed a complaint in July that said MSG hindered competition by refusing to sell the formats in the greater New York region - limiting their availability to Cablevision, which spun off MSG last year.
> 
> Cablevision will appeal the FCC decision


http://www.deadline.com/2011/09/fcc-ruling-gives-verizon-att-access-to-msgs-hd-channels/


----------



## la24philly

I hope directv does this to comcast


----------



## la24philly

also congrats to Mike Modano, great career, the press conference of his retirement was very nicely done on NHLN.


----------



## CBMC

"la24philly" said:


> I hope directv does this to comcast


Don't we get csn philly feeds now on DirecTV center ice? I thought we started getting them late last season, though I could be mistaken.


----------



## scotte992

Sabres/Leafs are on 638 right now


----------



## TheRatPatrol

scotte992 said:


> Sabres/Leafs are on 638 right now


HD feed on 215.


----------



## scotte992

TheRatPatrol said:


> HD feed on 215.


215 was blacked out here


----------



## Jimmy 440

CBMC said:


> Don't we get csn philly feeds now on DirecTV center ice? I thought we started getting them late last season, though I could be mistaken.


Yes,you get the occasional CSNP feed during the season.They've been there for 3-4 years.


----------



## la24philly

I think they only use the flyers feed, if the other team isn't broadcasting


----------



## la24philly

scotte992 said:


> 215 was blacked out here


did MSG show the game?

NHL N used the leafs tv broadcast.

sabers look good, I like your team they played well.


----------



## scotte992

la24philly said:


> did MSG show the game?
> 
> NHL N used the leafs tv broadcast.
> 
> sabers look good, I like your team they played well.


Yeah it was on MSG but it was NHL N feed. they do look good so far..maybe this is the year!


----------



## 1980ws

> I'm also considering not renewing CI this year and was interested in how many games I can watch on NBC/NHL/Versus/local RSNs.


I dropped CI this year. With NHLN, NBC, Versus, Bolts & Panthers broadcasts, more than I can watch. And I can mentally picture this years 2nd half Flyers collapse anyway.


----------



## Jimmy 440

la24philly said:


> I think they only use the flyers feed, if the other team isn't broadcasting


During the payoyoffs,they actually had dual feeds for 1 or 2 games.


----------



## la24philly

that was when they signed that new deal, they probably have a new agreement in place to have the PHI telecast


----------



## la24philly

1980ws said:


> I dropped CI this year. With NHLN, NBC, Versus, Bolts & Panthers broadcasts, more than I can watch. And I can mentally picture this years 2nd half Flyers collapse anyway.


the game center live is a nice backup.

20 a month for the same thing pretty much,


----------



## shmengie

ha, i just called to cancel my ci - secretly hoping retention would offer me a deal - and the the csr was like, no problem, i've adjusted your account. bittersweet...


----------



## la24philly

anyone watching the Leafs sabers its on NHL N No sponsors are along the boards. I think that is the first time i ever seen a rink, without advertisement along the boards.

I know the arena was changed from hsbc to first niagra, but all white rink.


----------



## Jimmy 440

I remember when they all used to be like that.


----------



## CBMC

"la24philly" said:


> anyone watching the Leafs sabers its on NHL N No sponsors are along the boards. I think that is the first time i ever seen a rink, without advertisement along the boards.
> 
> I know the arena was changed from hsbc to first niagra, but all white rink.


Makes me think they just put in new boards. Strange that they wouldn't have the decals on for a televised game???


----------



## loudo

la24philly said:


> anyone watching the Leafs sabers its on NHL N No sponsors are along the boards. I think that is the first time i ever seen a rink, without advertisement along the boards.
> 
> I know the arena was changed from hsbc to first niagra, but all white rink.


They said that they always do that, in Buffalo, for preseason. Regular season will have sponsors.


----------



## dtrell

well I figured i should call and try and get my CI deal for the year since the season starts thursday...called and got a very nce female retention CSR and talked her into 100 off one time payment of 172 making it 72 dollars, plus she gave me 20 off for 6 months on base package and 3 free months of whole home...at first it was just the 20 off for 6 and pay the 4 payments of 43...then I asked for the money off one time payment (they usually go for that) so total deal was 72 for CI minus 120 minus 9 which means they essentially gave me 57 dollars to take CI...thats a deal I can live with....thought it would be tougher since i got more credits than ST cost and essentially got paid to take that as well...so far i like D. Thats why I dumped Time Warner last year.


----------



## dtrell

shmengie said:


> ha, i just called to cancel my ci - secretly hoping retention would offer me a deal - and the the csr was like, no problem, i've adjusted your account. bittersweet...


you really should call back and talk them into at least 100 off a one time payment...you gave up WAY too easily.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

There's a special announcement coming up at 130ET on the NHLN.


----------



## HGuardian

TheRatPatrol said:


> There's a special announcement coming up at 130ET on the NHLN.


I'm assuming this was the announcement: http://www.dailygazette.com/weblogs/schott/2011/sep/26/melrose-joins-nhl-network/

Barry Melrose will now be on NHL Network in addition to ESPN.


----------



## scotte992

HGuardian said:


> I'm assuming this was the announcement: http://www.dailygazette.com/weblogs/schott/2011/sep/26/melrose-joins-nhl-network/
> 
> Barry Melrose will now be on NHL Network in addition to ESPN.


It was announcing the winter classic game


----------



## trh

Melrose? Seriously. Now I'm going to have to block that channel.


----------



## dtrell

TheRatPatrol said:


> There's a special announcement coming up at 130ET on the NHLN.


well what was it?


----------



## scotte992

dtrell said:


> well what was it?


Flyers-rangers playing in the winter classic in Philly.


----------



## trh

The NHL announced that months ago. Was there anything new announced about the Winter Classic today?


----------



## scotte992

trh said:


> The NHL announced that months ago. Was there anything new announced about the Winter Classic today?


If it was announced months ago why was it a special announcement today? Maybe they just announced the teams months ago? Not where they were playing it?


----------



## trh

Teams and location were announced during the Stanley Cup. And that it was being moved to Jan 2nd (because of football).

So what was new today? From today's NHL Press release:


> As NHL Commissioner Gary Bettman noted after finally confirming what he called "the worst-kept secret in sport" -- that the NHL's fifth Winter Classic game will be played at Citizens Bank Park -- the Flyers and Rangers,...


"worst-kept secret"? He announced the teams in the spring. Even the NHL.com web site has had the schedule posted for several weeks with this info. Here is the link to the NHL's press release on June 23rd about this game. *June 2011 Press Release*. So what was new today?


----------



## scotte992

trh said:


> Teams and location were announced during the Stanley Cup. And that it was being moved to Jan 2nd (because of football).
> 
> So what was new today? From today's NHL Press release: "worst-kept secret"? He announced the teams in the spring. Even the NHL.com web site has had the schedule posted for several weeks with this info. Here is the link to the NHL's press release on June 23rd about this game. *June 2011 Press Release*. So what was new today?


then i dont know. The special announcement is on nhl n right now. it was on from 7-9 and its gonna be on again from 9-11. Guess you will have to watch it..i would but the Yankees are on


----------



## la24philly

I think having the 2 teams playing today and it also being on VS had something to due with it coming today.

I believe they usually do the actual press conference in july.


----------



## Marty711

trh said:


> Teams and location were announced during the Stanley Cup. And that it was being moved to Jan 2nd (because of football).
> 
> So what was new today? From today's NHL Press release: "worst-kept secret"? He announced the teams in the spring. Even the NHL.com web site has had the schedule posted for several weeks with this info. Here is the link to the NHL's press release on June 23rd about this game. *June 2011 Press Release*. So what was new today?


There wasn't a formal press conference before. The biggest news was the unveiling of the logos for the game and the return of HBO 24/7. Besides that, it was all PR stuff and a way to hype the game.


----------



## la24philly

is it me or does the NYR logo look like a shield for the classic


----------



## TANK

> Number of Games Televised Locally By Team
> 
> This list includes all games that will be televised in local markets by either national networks (NBC, VERSUS/NBCSN, CBC/TSN) or regional sports networks. It will not include games televised by NHL Network unless explicitly stated by the team.
> 
> Teams with less than 82 games
> 
> Carolina (FS Carolinas) - 71
> 
> Columbus (FS Ohio) - 81
> 
> Florida (FS Florida) - 74
> 
> Los Angeles (FS West/Prime Ticket) - 81
> 
> Nashville (FS Tennessee) - 70
> 
> Ottawa (Sportsnet East/Sportsnet One/RDSTVA) - 81 English/65 French
> 
> Phoenix (FS Arizona) - 69
> 
> Tampa Bay (SunSports) - 79


Too many teams with less than 82 games televised

http://puckthemedia.wordpress.com/2011/09/26/number-of-games-televised-locally-by-team/


----------



## trh

Free Previews is reporting NHL Center Ice will be available Oct 6-23 on most providers. *Free Preview post*.


----------



## Maleman

the first installment shows on my bill today BUT I had called them twice in the past 3 months to stop auto renew and to cancel CI. The second time I called to make sure it was canceled. But it shows up


----------



## la24philly

have the NHL channels loaded yet on directv.

I noticed that the MLB extra inning channels are gone, after NFL ST 719 it resumes at 758

i believe NHl is suppose to be 750-769 or something like that


----------



## JoeTheDragon

TANK said:


> Too many teams with less than 82 games televised
> 
> http://puckthemedia.wordpress.com/2011/09/26/number-of-games-televised-locally-by-team/


well there is hope that a NBA strike will lead to more games being picked up.


----------



## RoyGBiv

la24philly said:


> have the NHL channels loaded yet on directv.
> 
> I noticed that the MLB extra inning channels are gone, after NFL ST 719 it resumes at 758
> 
> i believe NHl is suppose to be 750-769 or something like that


My recollection is that they were 770 to 784 or 785. There was always a listing for 769 as part of NHL CI, but it never seemed to show any programming.

SMK


----------



## RoyGBiv

It's nice to see the first week's games are now showing up on D*'s website. My recollection is that nothing showed up last year until the first day! It's still not going out as far as it could, but it's a start.

SMK


----------



## la24philly

only thing i see is 785 coyotes sharks and its ppv doent have nhl next to channel number on guide like how it says in football ex nfl 707


also final nhl pre games chi v wsh 5 nhln


----------



## JoeTheDragon

la24philly said:


> only thing i see is 785 coyotes sharks and its ppv doent have nhl next to channel number on guide like how it says in football ex nfl 707
> 
> also final nhl pre games chi v wsh 5 nhln


785 is a Collge football PPV channel


----------



## la24philly

Ok woke up this AM, and saw the NHL CI channels have loaded.


----------



## la24philly

JoeTheDragon said:


> 785 is a Collge football PPV channel


I know its college football

but looks like its now been changed to an NHL channel, it says coyotes v sharks.

also as of today the PPV is gone next to 785 and now reads 785 NHL


----------



## la24philly

NY Rangers game on at 2pm on MSG HD channel 634 and the game is coming in and im in philly. I'm suprised it's not blacked out, NHLN isn't doing the game or simulcast.

I cant believe sam rosen made the trip out, He just did football on sunday.


----------



## scotte992

la24philly said:


> NY Rangers game on at 2pm on MSG HD channel 634 and the game is coming in and im in philly. I'm suprised it's not blacked out, NHLN isn't doing the game or simulcast.
> 
> I cant believe sam rosen made the trip out, He just did football on sunday.


its taped..preseason is over


----------



## la24philly

oh ok, with football and baseball on, imissed it, thought it was live


----------



## scotte992

la24philly said:


> oh ok, with football and baseball on, imissed it, thought it was live


yeah i hear ya,so many sports,so little time...haha


----------



## HGuardian

really annoying when you speak with a customer retention representative and confirm with them that NHL Center Ice will not renew for this season yet it does anyway. Luckily I caught it before the season started but it's still an annoyance. I said don't auto renew, and Directv confirms it won't. Is it really that difficult?


----------



## steinmeg

la24philly said:


> Ok woke up this AM, and saw the NHL CI channels have loaded.


Any news on weather DirecTV will be giving us the canadian games(when they play each other) in HD or must we suffer through them in SD???


----------



## la24philly

its amazing how much a year sports packages cost,

the major 4 alone now I will round them up to the highest dollar.

NHL 172
NBA 192
MLB 210
NFL 335

total 909 i know thats not the exact but its very close.

thats alot for sports packages a year.

heck if you added the others direct kick, full court, game plan, hot pass, heck you be around 1300.

that's alot.

with the premier and recievers tax

man the D bill could be between 2300-2700 a year for directv


----------



## la24philly

steinmeg said:


> Any news on weather DirecTV will be giving us the canadian games(when they play each other) in HD or must we suffer through them in SD???


If I see it I'll post it, but I doubt it.

I would like to see Directv and NHL make a new deal for NHL center ice,

add a RLC channel the Red lamp channel, have 8 games on 1 screen,

have all games in HD with canadien feeds.


----------



## crimpshrine

la24philly said:


> If I see it I'll post it, but I doubt it.
> 
> I would like to see Directv and NHL make a new deal for NHL center ice,
> 
> add a RLC channel the Red lamp channel, have 8 games on 1 screen,
> 
> have all games in HD with canadien feeds.


Man, that would be nice! Hopefully we'll get to see it...some day!


----------



## la24philly

well the red lamp i just thought of trying to emulate like the RZC and SZC.


----------



## zimm7778

Im guessing reading the above my question is answered but for the sake of just making sure I'll ask anyway. There isn't an NHL Game Mix channel, right?


----------



## crimpshrine

zimm7778 said:


> Im guessing reading the above my question is answered but for the sake of just making sure I'll ask anyway. There isn't an NHL Game Mix channel, right?


Unfortunately, no.


----------



## wilsonc

steinmeg said:


> Any news on weather DirecTV will be giving us the canadian games(when they play each other) in HD or must we suffer through them in SD???


Just give us the games first. Jets/Canadians are playing Oct 9th and it's a CBC game. So far the schedule posted on directv's website doesn't even have center ice carrying the game SD or HD.


----------



## buffalofrenchy

wilsonc said:


> Just give us the games first. Jets/Canadians are playing Oct 9th and it's a CBC game. So far the schedule posted on directv's website doesn't even have center ice carrying the game SD or HD.


That is because the game is on versus or nhl network - i forgot which one.
Regardless there won't be any effort on the NHLCI front. The season opener Thursday is only in SD between Montreal and Toronto. That s a shame! Especially now that some other means of providing games really improved lately via the web (if you know what site i am talking about, it's worth checking out the improvements that were made over the past month in video quality - not referring to Gamecenter). It's a shame that some "not-so-legal" source can provide you with a better quality than NHLCI. :nono2:


----------



## buffalofrenchy

Also no HD between Ottawa and Toronto on Saturday.
No HD between Pittsburgh and Calgary for the second Saturday night game.


----------



## la24philly

So that will answer the question, NO canada games from canada will be in HD


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I wonder if the cable package will have Canadian HD feeds?


----------



## loudo

la24philly said:


> So that will answer the question, NO canada games from canada will be in HD


Kind of looks that way. What a let down.


----------



## JoeTheDragon

buffalofrenchy said:


> Also no HD between Ottawa and Toronto on Saturday.
> No HD between Pittsburgh and Calgary for the second Saturday night game.


that game is on ROOT sports so why is the HD missing? or are updates due soon?


----------



## spiketoo

So is this something produced by CI or ID???

In Demand has provided us with details on what to expect from Center Ice this season:

MULTI-SCREEN MOSAIC: The popular rotating mosaic of multiple screens that shows all the live action games being played around the league, along with score, time clock and channel location is back for another season. The multi-screen mosaic can be found on the "Game 14" channel of the system's package lineup.


----------



## TANK

> Final VERSUS Totals For Pre-Season NHL Games
> 
> Sept. 21, 7:00 p.m. ET - Toronto vs. Philadelphia: 68,000 viewers
> Sept. 26, 7:00 p.m. ET - NY Rangers vs. Philadelphia: 106,000 viewers
> Sept. 28, 8:30 p.m. ET - Detroit vs. Chicago: 87,000 viewers
> Sept. 29, 7:00 p.m. ET - New Jersey vs. Philadelphia: 102,000 viewers
> Average: 90,750 viewers


Not bad ratings for pre season games going up against new shows and premieres for the major networks and MNF on ESPN.

http://puckthemedia.wordpress.com/2011/10/04/final-versus-totals-for-pre-season-nhl-games/


----------



## JoeTheDragon

spiketoo said:


> So is this something produced by CI or ID???
> 
> In Demand has provided us with details on what to expect from Center Ice this season:
> 
> MULTI-SCREEN MOSAIC: The popular rotating mosaic of multiple screens that shows all the live action games being played around the league, along with score, time clock and channel location is back for another season. The multi-screen mosaic can be found on the "Game 14" channel of the system's package lineup.


very half baked next to what MLB EI and NFL ST mix is.

found a video showing it in the back round





as for more HD have to wait to see what is added with more HD feeds on In Demand this year. Still it does not seem like big cable systems like comcast will even have the added HD feeds.

no new schedule yet.

http://indemand.com/sports/nhl/


----------



## loudo

spiketoo said:


> So is this something produced by CI or ID???
> 
> In Demand has provided us with details on what to expect from Center Ice this season:
> 
> MULTI-SCREEN MOSAIC: The popular rotating mosaic of multiple screens that shows all the live action games being played around the league, along with score, time clock and channel location is back for another season. The multi-screen mosaic can be found on the "Game 14" channel of the system's package lineup.


Sounds good, but doesn't mean that we will see anything like this on DirecTV. We will still probably get the old screen that shows the scores and what channel(s) the games are on. We will probably just see it some of the time, like before, and the scores delayed.


----------



## trh

la24philly said:


> So that will answer the question, NO canada games from canada will be in HD


Won't the one (first) HNIC game that is broadcast on NHLN US be in HD? It was last year.


----------



## buffalofrenchy

trh said:


> Won't the one (first) HNIC game that is broadcast on NHLN US be in HD? It was last year.


that game won't necessarily be on every week i believe. it might a different game on.


----------



## trh

I'd love to have it the way it was several seasons ago when the NHLN US showed both games of HNIC in HD every week. IMHO the NHLN US programming has gone down the tubes ever since John Shannon left the NHL as executive vice-president of programming and production.


----------



## buffalofrenchy

la24philly said:


> its amazing how much a year sports packages cost,
> 
> the major 4 alone now I will round them up to the highest dollar.
> 
> NHL 172
> NBA 192
> MLB 210
> NFL 335
> 
> total 909 i know thats not the exact but its very close.
> 
> thats alot for sports packages a year.
> 
> heck if you added the others direct kick, full court, game plan, hot pass, heck you be around 1300.
> 
> that's alot.
> 
> with the premier and recievers tax
> 
> man the D bill could be between 2300-2700 a year for directv


You must ask for discount.
Customer since only 2009 and got free NFL Sunday tickets (actually didn't ask for it, they called me while at work to offer it to me) and $90 off NHL CI (6 * $15).


----------



## crimpshrine

Ok, so I'm assuming my guide is messed up since I just did a reboot of my H24 but it's showing both CBC games on Saturday night in HD on the Center Ice channels?! Like I said, I'm assuming my guide populated wrong but it's nice seeing those games listed in HD on the guide right now!


----------



## crimpshrine

So I went and checked my other receiver in the living room that I didn't reboot and it's listing the games in HD too. It's channel 770-1. This could be some great news! Are you guys seeing this too?


----------



## buffalofrenchy

crimpshrine said:


> So I went and checked my other receiver in the living room that I didn't reboot and it's listing the games in HD too. It's channel 770-1. This could be some great news! Are you guys seeing this too?


interesting indeed. I do see it on my receiver. It clearly say "HD"... I still think it's an error since it doesn't show online and if they got the CBC HD feeds for Saturday night then why don't they have the CBC HD feed for Thursday night game which furthermore is the season opener (MTL - LEAFS). It is SD only for Thursday according to the web and my receiver.
Time will tell!


----------



## crimpshrine

buffalofrenchy said:


> interesting indeed. I do see it on my receiver. It clearly say "HD"... I still think it's an error since it doesn't show online and if they got the CBC HD feeds for Saturday night then why don't they have the CBC HD feed for Thursday night game which furthermore is the season opener (MTL - LEAFS). It is SD only for Thursday according to the web and my receiver.
> Time will tell!


Yeah I'm sure it's a mistake. Directv is probably just teasing us!


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I see it too. But lets remember that we got HD Maple Leafs games the past few years. However, this does look more like the CBC double header games, so maybe, just maybe D* finally has access to CBC HD. Wouldn't that be nice?


----------



## Mickstix

Ok, let's hear some tips on getting a discount for CI *(via DirecTV)*.. Im not a current CI subscriber, so I can't use the "I want to cancel CI" line.. Any tips?? Thanks!!


----------



## CBMC

"Mickstix" said:


> Ok, let's hear some tips on getting a discount for CI (via DirecTV).. Im not a current CI subscriber, so I can't use the "I want to cancel CI" line.. Any tips?? Thanks!!


Call, say cancel service. Then tell then that you really want ci but can't afford it with the economy the way it is. I find it works better with a woman calling. Have her say, she wants to give it her husband for his birthday but really can't afford the $170. If they won't budge, wait, and call back.


----------



## buffalofrenchy

Mickstix said:


> Ok, let's hear some tips on getting a discount for CI *(via DirecTV)*.. Im not a current CI subscriber, so I can't use the "I want to cancel CI" line.. Any tips?? Thanks!!


I called last night and ask if there was any discount available that would knock down the price a little. The retention rep quickly offered me 6*$15 which is more than what I was hoping (i m not paying for NFL ST).


----------



## buffalofrenchy

TheRatPatrol said:


> I see it too. But lets remember that we got HD Maple Leafs games the past few years. However, this does look more like the CBC double header games, so maybe, just maybe D* finally has access to CBC HD. Wouldn't that be nice?


I simply don't believe that as the CBC game this thursday between MTL and TOR is not in HD on directv. I think they would be consistent if they were having access to the Hd feeds.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

buffalofrenchy said:


> I simply don't believe that as the CBC game this thursday between MTL and TOR is not in HD on directv. I think they would be consistent if they were having access to the Hd feeds.


Well true, I'll guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## JoeTheDragon

http://indemand.com/sports/nhl/nhl_schedule.pdf?090422124838930

some dual feed HD but also some games that are SD only.

also they don't seem to be makeing full use of all the GAME HD channels.

now if a game is on game3 then it's HD feed GAMEHD03.

so if a game is on game10, game11, game12 then no HD for that feed For now but at times there open slots in game 1-9 to make that HD or make a game 1 HD feed only to fit in a other HD game.

so far no TSN HD, MSG+ HD, MSG2+ HD, MSG HD.

For now NO SNET-E HD or SNET-O HD. Very odd have room and have used both feeds over the last few years.

some times they have Canada HD feeds listed but also then they have the room for them they are not useing ones that they used in past on that list. Making a game SD only.

They do have for Canada / OTA HD feeds.

KDOC, CBC, SNET-P, SNET-W (not makeing full use of it), SNET-CGY.


----------



## Laxguy

Side note:

Just read that U-Verse folks won't have the NHL channel this year- at least as of now.


----------



## RACJ2

JoeTheDragon said:


> http://indemand.com/sports/nhl/nhl_schedule.pdf?090422124838930
> some dual feed HD but also some games that are SD only.
> also they don't seem to be makeing full use of all the GAME HD channels.
> now if a game is on game3 then it's HD feed GAMEHD03.
> so if a game is on game10, game11, game12 then no HD for that feed For now but at times there open slots in game 1-9 to make that HD or make a game 1 HD feed only to fit in a other HD game....


Cable has a lot more HD channels for NHL CI this year then they had last year. I think there was only 1 and so you might get 2 HD games in a night. An early and a late game. Now, the question would be, does your local cable provider offer the HD channels for NHL CI. I know last year, Time Warner here in the Dallas area, did not offer an HD NHL CI channel at all.


buffalofrenchy said:


> interesting indeed. I do see it on my receiver. It clearly say "HD"... I still think it's an error since it doesn't show online and if they got the CBC HD feeds for Saturday night then why don't they have the CBC HD feed for Thursday night game which furthermore is the season opener (MTL - LEAFS). It is SD only for Thursday according to the web and my receiver.
> Time will tell!


 In the past, the DIRECTV website was almost always correct. I've been fooled by the guide on my DVR more then once. Hope I'm wrong!


----------



## steinmeg

Laxguy said:


> Side note:
> 
> Just read that U-Verse folks won't have the NHL channel this year- at least as of now.


Are you sure, I was at my grandson's apartment 2 weeks ago and he put in on, in SD & also in HD.....He definitely has U-verse


----------



## buffalofrenchy

JoeTheDragon said:


> http://indemand.com/sports/nhl/nhl_schedule.pdf?090422124838930
> 
> some dual feed HD but also some games that are SD only.
> 
> also they don't seem to be makeing full use of all the GAME HD channels.
> 
> now if a game is on game3 then it's HD feed GAMEHD03.
> 
> so if a game is on game10, game11, game12 then no HD for that feed For now but at times there open slots in game 1-9 to make that HD or make a game 1 HD feed only to fit in a other HD game.
> 
> so far no TSN HD, MSG+ HD, MSG2+ HD, MSG HD.
> 
> For now NO SNET-E HD or SNET-O HD. Very odd have room and have used both feeds over the last few years.
> 
> some times they have Canada HD feeds listed but also then they have the room for them they are not useing ones that they used in past on that list. Making a game SD only.
> 
> They do have for Canada / OTA HD feeds.
> 
> KDOC, CBC, SNET-P, SNET-W (not makeing full use of it), SNET-CGY.


Wow it looks like I should switch to Time Warner and I would get more HD. On this schedule: Toronto, Calgary, and Philadelphia are games in HD on Time Warner and not on Directv


----------



## loudo

buffalofrenchy said:


> Wow it looks like I should switch to Time Warner and I would get more HD. On this schedule: Toronto, Calgary, and Philadelphia are games in HD on Time Warner and not on Directv


Here TWC gives you one CI channel in HD. :eek2:


----------



## RACJ2

buffalofrenchy said:


> Wow it looks like I should switch to Time Warner and I would get more HD. On this schedule: Toronto, Calgary, and Philadelphia are games in HD on Time Warner and not on Directv


You probably would, since Buffalo is a hockey town so TW cable is listing the 9 NHL CI HD channels [link]:



> 1560 Game HD 1 NHL/MLB
> 1561 Game HD 2 NHL/MLB
> 1562 Game HD 3 NHL/MLB
> 1563 Game HD 4 NHL/MLB
> 1564 Game HD 5 NHL/MLB
> 1565 Game HD 6 NHL/MLB
> 1566 Game HD 7 NHL/MLB
> 1567 Game HD 8 NHL/MLB
> 1568 Game HD 9 NHL/MLB


----------



## TheRatPatrol

buffalofrenchy said:


> I simply don't believe that as the CBC game this thursday between MTL and TOR is not in HD on directv. I think they would be consistent if they were having access to the Hd feeds.


Now the listings for 770 shows "title not available" for tomorrow nights game.


----------



## loudo

TheRatPatrol said:


> Now the listings for 770 shows "title not available" for tomorrow nights game.


It just showed up again. I think they are working on the guide.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

loudo said:


> It just showed up again. I think they are working on the guide.


Yeah back here now too.

I wish the NHLN would have picked up the game.


----------



## crimpshrine

TheRatPatrol said:


> Now the listings for 770 shows "title not available" for tomorrow nights game.


I'm showing the Canadiens & Maple Leafs game in HD on my guide for tomorrow night (channel 770-1)! But like you said, the SD channel (770) has "Title Not Available".


----------



## Maleman

I took a look at NHL network schedule and is it just me that notices hardly any saturday leaf games? I am sure that last year they carried lots of leaf Saturday games?


----------



## buffalofrenchy

Maleman said:


> I took a look at NHL network schedule and is it just me that notices hardly any saturday leaf games? I am sure that last year they carried lots of leaf Saturday games?


yes i posted that yesterday. I do remember that last year the first few saturdays were not the HNIC. It started like a month later or so. Maybe they are phasing it out.


----------



## buffalofrenchy

RACJ2 said:


> You probably would, since Buffalo is a hockey town so TW cable is listing the 9 NHL CI HD channels [link]:


Too bad they don't have RedZone otherwise I would consider switching.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

"crimpshrine" said:


> I'm showing the Canadiens & Maple Leafs game in HD on my guide for tomorrow night (channel 770-1)! But like you said, the SD channel (770) has "Title Not Available".


OMG could this be the year we get CBC HNIC in HD?


----------



## crimpshrine

TheRatPatrol said:


> OMG could this be the year we get CBC HNIC in HD?


The SD channel is showing the game again and it's still showing on the HD channel too. I won't believe it until I see it but I'm pretty damn excited seeing it on the guide right now!


----------



## buffalofrenchy

crimpshrine said:


> The SD channel is showing the game again and it's still showing on the HD channel too. I won't believe it until I see it but I'm pretty damn excited seeing it on the guide right now!


i hate to be the mood killer but i m gonna stick with what the website says: No HD for HNIC :nono2: Gosh i hope i m wrong


----------



## crimpshrine

buffalofrenchy said:


> i hate to be the mood killer but i m gonna stick with what the website says: No HD for HNIC :nono2: Gosh i hope i m wrong


I hope you're wrong too. I guess we will find out tomorrow and hopefully it's good news! Regardless, hockey season starts tomorrow night fellows! Woooo!


----------



## loudo

Looks like we are going to get the same old, part time, stats channel (769) again this year. Looks just like last years, and the year before. I just don't understand why they can't give us a nice CI mix channel, like the NFL and MLB package has.


----------



## MrMars

I am not saying we are going to get CBC HD for sure, but what I am going to say is over the summer CBC started uplinking their HD feeds to c-band... So it is very likely we will get CBC HD starting this season.


----------



## Peter305

Early this morning the online schedule page was showing the Leafs Habs game in HD, now it's gone. It is still showing both Saturday HNIC games as being in HD however

http://sports.directv.com/main.htm?404;https://sports.directv.com:443/Packages/NHLCenterIce

I will be very, very, very pleasantly surprised if we get HNIC in HD this season other than when it's on the NHL Network. My advice would be fingers crossed...but don't hold your breath.


----------



## crimpshrine

Looking down the Directv Center Ice schedule and I notice that Roger SportsNet games aren't being shown in HD...which doesn't surprise me, but the odd thing I'm seeing is that the MSG-HD feeds are missing later down the schedule. Probably just haven't filled them in yet I'm assuming?


----------



## Peter305

crimpshrine said:


> Looking down the Directv Center Ice schedule and I notice that Roger SportsNet games aren't being shown in HD...which doesn't surprise me, but the odd thing I'm seeing is that the MSG-HD feeds are missing later down the schedule. Probably just haven't filled them in yet I'm assuming?


The only Rogers SportsNet feeds that were available last year were the Toronto ones since DirecTV has HD From them for baseball. I'm not hopeful that there will be any more Canadian HD feeds this year.


----------



## JoeTheDragon

Peter305 said:


> The only Rogers SportsNet feeds that were available last year were the Toronto ones since DirecTV has HD From them for baseball. I'm not hopeful that there will be any more Canadian HD feeds this year.


There may not even be some Canadian SD feeds for now with Anik F2 being off line right now.


----------



## S.C. Am

All SD feeds are on Anik F1R along with Rogers Sportsnet East HD


----------



## JoeTheDragon

S.C. Am said:


> All SD feeds are on Anik F1R along with Rogers Sportsnet East HD


Rogers Sportsnet One Companion channels SD other then 
Sportsnet Flames Companion
Sportsnet Oilers Companion 
are on Anik F2

http://www.shawbroadcast.ca/docs/bulletins/2011_09_16_SportsnetCompanionChannels.pdf
http://www.shawbroadcast.ca/affiliates/grids/signal_list_e.aspx?signal=Digital+Transport+Services

http://www.shawbroadcast.ca/docs/signal_lists/hd_signal_list_transport_oct11_e.pdf


----------



## JoeTheDragon

crimpshrine said:


> Looking down the Directv Center Ice schedule and I notice that Roger SportsNet games aren't being shown in HD...which doesn't surprise me, but the odd thing I'm seeing is that the MSG-HD feeds are missing later down the schedule. Probably just haven't filled them in yet I'm assuming?


Well with MSG you may be able to just tune to the MSG channel in the 600's.

Now will Directv get the MSG over flows in HD that last year where cablevision only?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I like how they put which teams feed is which on the website but I wish they would do that in guide too.


----------



## CBMC

"TheRatPatrol" said:


> I like how they put which teams feed is which on the website but I wish they would do that in guide too.


Agree, especially when there aren't dual feeds. If there are dual feeds, the home feed is always the higher number. (at least, almost always).


----------



## blackhawkzone

770-1 has been changed to
upcoming lightning @ hurricanes


----------



## crimpshrine

"blackhawkzone" said:


> 770-1 has been changed to
> upcoming lightning @ hurricanes


Well damn! We ought to of known Directv was just trying to tease us.


----------



## JoeTheDragon

crimpshrine said:


> Well damn! We ought to of known Directv was just trying to tease us.


well it may be due to Anik F2 being off line.


----------



## spiketoo

blackhawkzone said:


> 770-1 has been changed to
> upcoming lightning @ hurricanes


I had it set to record the CBC HD feed on 770-1 at the start time and when they took it off the guide it just started recording the DTV logo an hour earlier!


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Damit!

Joe how long will F2 be off line?


----------



## JoeTheDragon

TheRatPatrol said:


> Damit!
> 
> Joe how long will F2 be off line?


I don't know.

But the looks like the next CBC HD game is still in the guide.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

"JoeTheDragon" said:


> I don't know.
> 
> But the looks like the next CBC HD game is still in the guide.


Yeah for now, but they'll probably take it down on Saturday.


----------



## Jimmy 440

crimpshrine said:


> Well damn! We ought to of known Directv was just trying to tease us.


Same thing different year ! It's scheduled & it disappears right before game time.So what else is new ? <lol> 
I called and griped about it & got Showtime & Starz for $2.00 each for the next 3 months !


----------



## la24philly

crime and to all hockey people wanting canadien HD games, its like they said heres the big middle finger that you always wanted. then you realize your pointing it at yourself.


----------



## loudo

JoeTheDragon said:


> I don't know.
> 
> But the looks like the next CBC HD game is still in the guide.


I am sure that will change, like tonight's did, before game time.


----------



## RACJ2

loudo said:


> I am sure that will change, like tonight's did, before game time.


I would bet on that. As I mentioned before, you can pretty much expect to see whatever HD games you see listed on the DIRECTV website.

On another subject, was anyone else having audio dropouts on VS tonight?


----------



## la24philly

ok nice first game, our D looked very slow 1st pd, but overall nice job, nice to get some revenge vs Boston.

I think there was 1 audio drop out in the 1st on my tv, overall it was ok.

I noticed the NBC grahpics.

I hate those, espeically when they spell the cities full name atop.

atleast shorten it to PHI and BOS


----------



## Peter305

crimpshrine said:


> Well damn! We ought to of known Directv was just trying to tease us.


No one seriously expected HNIC in HD did you?


----------



## CBMC

"Peter305" said:


> No one seriously expected HNIC in HD did you?


I think we were all just optimistic. Unfounded as it may be.


----------



## crimpshrine

The games for Saturday night are still listed in the guide and on the Directv Center Ice schedule online as being in HD! Ok, ok I'll stop with the self torturing...lol


----------



## TheRatPatrol

D* online schedule still lists Versus HD as being on channel 604. I do like the fact that they list the Versus game though, but I wish they would mirror the Versus and NHLN games into the 700's along side the NHLCI games.


----------



## RACJ2

Although I'm glad I'll be able to watch my Sabres games on MSG HD from Helsinki and Stokholm, I'm kind of surprised they aren't showing the games on either VS or NHLN. Maybe its because the game can be seen nationally on NHL CI because of the free preview.

And maybe there is hope that the CBC HD games will be on NHL CI this year. In addition to Saturday nights game, they now list the Flames vs Leafs game and the Oilers vs Canucks game on 10/15 in HD on the DIRECTV website.


----------



## loudo

Peter305 said:


> No one seriously expected HNIC in HD did you?


We were hoping it would be, but those of us who have been CI subscribers for years, didn't expect it. CI seems to be the sports red headed step child of DirecTV. Same thing year after year. But I do have to admit it is better than CI on the cable here, with just one CI channel devoted to HD.


----------



## loudo

RACJ2 said:


> And maybe there is hope that the CBC HD games will be on NHL CI this year. In addition to Saturday nights game, they now list the Flames vs Leafs game and the Oilers vs Canucks game on 10/15 in HD on the DIRECTV website.


Last nights CBC game was also shown on the guide as in HD, but when game time rolled around, we had to watch it in grainy SD. I also hope Saturday's game is different.


----------



## la24philly

are the kings getting charged for 2 home games. i noticed on the schedule there are scheduled to be home for both game Rangers are scheduled road teams for both games


----------



## RACJ2

loudo said:


> Last nights CBC game was also shown on the guide as in HD, but when game time rolled around, we had to watch it in grainy SD. I also hope Saturday's game is different.


I watched a bit of that game as well, but mainly watched the VS HD game, because of it being SD. The difference is that the game Thursday night wasn't listed on DIRECTV's website as being shown in HD. The 2 games I mentioned are.


----------



## JoeTheDragon

TheRatPatrol said:


> D* online schedule still lists Versus HD as being on channel 604. I do like the fact that they list the Versus game though, but I wish they would mirror the Versus and NHLN games into the 700's along side the NHLCI games.


that on line guide also listed for Saturday, October 8, 2011

Pittsburgh Penguins at Calgary Flames 10:00 pm
Pittsburgh Penguins at Ottawa Senators 10:00 pm

How can the same team play 2 other teams on the same day at the same time?


----------



## spiketoo

la24philly said:


> are the kings getting charged for 2 home games. i noticed on the schedule there are scheduled to be home for both game Rangers are scheduled road teams for both games


Yep since I think AEG owns BOTH venues they're playing in.


----------



## spiketoo

CBMC said:


> I think we were all just optimistic. Unfounded as it may be.


Just like TOR fans?

/rimshot


----------



## wolfjc

spiketoo said:


> I had it set to record the CBC HD feed on 770-1 at the start time and when they took it off the guide it just started recording the DTV logo an hour earlier!


I have NEVER seen any CBC HD except when it is on NHL Network I have Dish.
I don't think any pay TV provider can get any HD out of the great white north
other than the NHL Network.


----------



## RACJ2

No MSG HD feed for the Sabres game today. The feed on 638-1 is balcked out in this area and no HD feed on 770-1. I hope this isn't a bad omon, going back to the blackout of MSG HD on NHL CI! :nono2:


----------



## wallybarthman

RACJ2 said:


> No MSG HD feed for the Sabres game today. The feed on 638-1 is balcked out in this area and no HD feed on 770-1. I hope this isn't a bad omon, going back to the blackout of MSG HD on NHL CI! :nono2:


It looks like it's back - all the MSG team's HD feeds are pulled from DirecTV.


----------



## spidey

wallybarthman said:


> It looks like it's back - all the MSG team's HD feeds are pulled from DirecTV.


Damn Cablevision and MSG. I cant wait til contract with MSg and Sabres is over an we get a real network


----------



## wallybarthman

spidey said:


> Damn Cablevision and MSG. I cant wait til contract with MSg and Sabres is over an we get a real network


Complain to the Sabres: http://www.formstack.com/forms/?1053547-QiPO7w83yP


----------



## CBMC

"spidey" said:


> Damn Cablevision and MSG. I cant wait til contract with MSg and Sabres is over an we get a real network


We are losing a ton of hd this year. No more Thrashers. Now we lose Rangers, Sabre, and Islanders feeds. We are up to 1/3 of the teams. Last year it was 6, this year 10. And this isn't even including the local broadcasts like WGN, etc. At this rate, by 2015 we will no longer have hd. I thought technology was supposed to work the other way?


----------



## la24philly

Nice win sabers and kings. 

I wish if anyone calls the bettman show that they ask him, if he can get directv to put more games on in HD.

or of someone knows anyone at directv if a new NHL CI deal can happen with more HD or something.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

What? I thought they fixed this MSG issue last season, or was that the season before? Hopefully its just a glitch.


----------



## JoeTheDragon

CBMC said:


> We are losing a ton of hd this year. No more Thrashers. Now we lose Rangers, Sabre, and Islanders feeds. We are up to 1/3 of the teams. Last year it was 6, this year 10. And this isn't even including the local broadcasts like WGN, etc. At this rate, by 2015 we will no longer have hd. I thought technology was supposed to work the other way?


didn't FiOS win there court case that opens up MSG HD?

But in demand also does not have any MSG HD feeds well.


----------



## CBMC

"JoeTheDragon" said:


> didn't FiOS win there court case that opens up MSG HD?
> 
> But in demand also does not have any MSG HD feeds well.


I am just going by today's Sabres game. Also, it seems like they removed most of the msg hd feeds from the online guide. (Rangers, Islanders, and Sabres) I thought the issue was resolved also, strange that all of a sudden they started removing msg feeds. Today's feed was blacked out on the msg channel even though the online guide showed it as being available. I do notice that a couple of the Sabres games still show hd, but today's game showed hd online and wasn't available.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

CBMC said:


> I am just going by today's Sabres game. Also, it seems like they removed most of the msg hd feeds from the online guide. (Rangers, Islanders, and Sabres) I thought the issue was resolved also, strange that all of a sudden they started removing msg feeds. Today's feed was blacked out on the msg channel even though the online guide showed it as being available. I do notice that a couple of the Sabres games still show hd, but today's game showed hd online and wasn't available.


Wow if they lose MSG HD feeds again I'm going to be [email protected]#%^&.....GRRRR!


----------



## spidey

http://www.nhl.com/ice/schedulebymonth.htm#?navid=nav-sch-month

check this out not a single MSG game listed in HD. MSG claims thats its NHL that decides on feeds. So tell me the NHL has decided that never should an MSG HD feed be used in the entire month of oct. O yeah MSG I believe that one now how about that bridge for sale.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

spidey said:


> http://www.nhl.com/ice/schedulebymonth.htm#?navid=nav-sch-month
> 
> check this out not a single MSG game listed in HD. MSG claims thats its NHL that decides on feeds. So tell me the NHL has decided that never should an MSG HD feed be used in the entire month of oct. O yeah MSG I believe that one now how about that bridge for sale.


Wasn't it a money issues last time? I wonder if MSG is asking the NHL for too much money to provide they're HD feeds to CI?


----------



## la24philly

going to be a long season for sens


----------



## JoeTheDragon

TheRatPatrol said:


> Wasn't it a money issues last time? I wonder if MSG is asking the NHL for too much money to provide they're HD feeds to CI?


But how are the stopping Directv form remapping them?

I think the NBA rules say they must give them the HD feeds or at least 1 HD feed per game and where that will put Directv is not fully known as Directv mostly just remaps feeds but in demand useing the NBA feeds and pulls in other feeds at there own cost.


----------



## buffalofrenchy

I am confused about the MSG issue and Directv. Why wouldn't the HD feeds be on NHL CI if there were on the respective RSN. I live in Buffalo and have Directv and the game was on my RSN in HD - part of MSG HD. So if the lack of MSG HD on NHL CI is due to an issue between Directv and MSG then why do I have MSG HD.
I recall a similar situation between Dish Network and MSG several years ago when I had Dish and back then, there was no MSG HD for local Buffalo resident (only SD) and same for NHL CI subscribers.


----------



## RACJ2

buffalofrenchy said:


> I am confused about the MSG issue and Directv. Why wouldn't the HD feeds be on NHL CI if there were on the respective RSN. I live in Buffalo and have Directv and the game was on my RSN in HD - part of MSG HD. So if the lack of MSG HD on NHL CI is due to an issue between Directv and MSG then why do I have MSG HD.
> I recall a similar situation between Dish Network and MSG several years ago when I had Dish and back then, there was no MSG HD for local Buffalo resident (only SD) and same for NHL CI subscribers.


I know that seems odd, but that's exactly how it was 2 seasons ago. I think its mainly because Cablevision owned the MSG Network, but spun it off as a seperate company last year. They probably still have ties and Cablevision wants to be the only MSG HD provider in the NYC market. So they have tried everything to hold the feed from any other providers in their market, so fans are forced to get Cablevision. It seems that since MSG is the RSN for the Sabres and its not a Cablevision market, they allow the HD feed on Time Warner cable and DIRECTV.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I don't think this is an issue between D* and MSG, I think its more of an issue between MSG and NHLCI, just like it was 2 years ago. If the NHL doesn't pay for the rights to the HD feed, then no provider who offers the NHLCI package can show the HD feed, even if they already carry the HD feed, that feed will only be allowed within MSG's territory, i.e., NY city and Buffalo. I'm thinking MSG wants more money for their HD feed to be on NHLCI and the NHL is saying no. This is just a guess, I could be totally wrong.

BTW, looking at the guide for Saturday, I'm not seeing HNIC, Sabres, Rangers, Islanders or Devils in HD. Very sad if you ask me. This would never happen with the other major sports.


----------



## JoeTheDragon

TheRatPatrol said:


> I don't think this is an issue between D* and MSG, I think its more of an issue between MSG and NHLCI, just like it was 2 years ago. If the NHL doesn't pay for the rights to the HD feed, then no provider who offers the NHLCI package can show the HD feed, even if they already carry the HD feed, that feed will only be allowed within MSG's territory, i.e., NY city and Buffalo. I'm thinking MSG wants more money for their HD feed to be on NHLCI and the NHL is saying no. This is just a guess, I could be totally wrong.
> 
> BTW, looking at the guide for Saturday, I'm not seeing HNIC, Sabres, Rangers, Islanders or Devils in HD. Very sad if you ask me. This would never happen with the other major sports.


why is penguins vs flames not in HD are they useing the CBC feed and not root sports? root sports is in HD and a full time channel.

Also the guide still seem to be filling in. Iowa State @ Baylor seems to be messed up.


----------



## CBMC

"TheRatPatrol" said:


> I don't think this is an issue between D* and MSG, I think its more of an issue between MSG and NHLCI, just like it was 2 years ago. If the NHL doesn't pay for the rights to the HD feed, then no provider who offers the NHLCI package can show the HD feed, even if they already carry the HD feed, that feed will only be allowed within MSG's territory, i.e., NY city and Buffalo. I'm thinking MSG wants more money for their HD feed to be on NHLCI and the NHL is saying no. This is just a guess, I could be totally wrong.
> 
> BTW, looking at the guide for Saturday, I'm not seeing HNIC, Sabres, Rangers, Islanders or Devils in HD. Very sad if you ask me. This would never happen with the other major sports.


Does anyone know if they removed the msg hd feeds from the list? Or, where they never there?


----------



## la24philly

at this point, what the FCC says and what happens are 2 different things.


I won't believe a word they say until I see it on TV


----------



## TANK

My guide ( D*) is showing the Isles in HD tonight ( MSG+ ) for NHLCI =779-1 and 778-1 for the Panthers HD feed


----------



## CBMC

"TANK" said:


> My guide ( D*) is showing the Isles in HD tonight ( MSG+ ) for NHLCI =779-1 and 778-1 for the Panthers HD feed


Both the Sabres and flyers are showing up as hd on the online guide. But most of the games after tonight on msg are not showing as hd. I hope that they start showing msg in HD again, but I am not holding my breath.


----------



## la24philly

If you see it then believe it


----------



## Peter305

Both Dish and InDemand are showing HNIC in HD. So it looks like DirecTV have decided not to pick these up. Not surprising but disappointing.


----------



## RoyGBiv

I cannot believe there is an issue with the HD feeds from MSG again this year! I guess the Dolans are holding their HD feeds hostage expecting to get more money to help pay for MSG renovations.

SMK


----------



## btk89

Well, It's game time and no Flyers/Devils or Sens/Leafs in HD on D*. Very very upsetting!!!!!!!


----------



## rcpomeroy

btk89 said:


> Well, It's game time and no Flyers/Devils or Sens/Leafs in HD on D*. Very very upsetting!!!!!!!


I can't see paying the big CI $ for SD feed


----------



## TheRatPatrol

This explains it best:



dvdmth said:


> This is definitely not a D* messup. This issue is also affecting In Demand's version of NHL CI, as well as Game Center Live.
> 
> When this first came up three seasons ago, someone at MSG found out that D* was showing MSG HD feeds on CI illegally (there was never an agreement between MSG and the NHL to allow the use of MSG HD on the package). Thus, D* had to yank the MSG HD feeds mid-season. It wasn't until over a year later (towards the end of the 2009/2010 season) that the NHL and MSG finally reached an agreement to allow MSG HD on Center Ice. That deal apparently didn't last long - it must have expired at the end of last season (just a year and a couple of months - nice and long, huh?). So, now they have to come to terms again, and who knows how long it will take this time.
> 
> My guess is it won't take nearly as long this time, since more people are going to be affected by the lack of MSG HD. The last time this happened, D* was by far the hardest hit - neither Dish nor In Demand were really affected. Now, In Demand has expanded HD coverage, and of course there's Game Center Live, so more is at stake now than back then.


----------



## wallybarthman

TheRatPatrol said:


> This explains it best:


In an interesting twist - the Devils feed tonight on GameCenter is in HD.


----------



## btk89

What really upsets me is comcast. I am a huge Flyers fan and I switched from Comcast to D* because of their more hd games in center ice. Well apparently Comcast Sportsnet Philly and D* don't have an agreement so I don't get the flyers home feed at all!!! I hope this is another deal that will go through along with MSG. Otherwise I feel a bit cheated.


----------



## wallybarthman

btk89 said:


> What really upsets me is comcast. I am a huge Flyers fan and I switched from Comcast to D* because of their more hd games in center ice. Well apparently Comcast Sportsnet Philly and D* don't have an agreement so I don't get the flyers home feed at all!!! I hope this is another deal that will go through along with MSG. Otherwise I feel a bit cheated.


You may be waiting for a long time for that one.... you'll get one, maybe two CSN Philly feeds per year but it takes a lot for it to happen.


----------



## RACJ2

btk89 said:


> What really upsets me is comcast. I am a huge Flyers fan and I switched from Comcast to D* because of their more hd games in center ice. Well apparently Comcast Sportsnet Philly and D* don't have an agreement so I don't get the flyers home feed at all!!! I hope this is another deal that will go through along with MSG. Otherwise I feel a bit cheated.


There's a whole thread discussing Comcast Sportsnet Philly [link].


----------



## Peter305

"RACJ2" said:


> There's a whole thread discussing Comcast Sportsnet Philly [link].


It is old old old news that comcr*p Philly isn't on DirecTV


----------



## Jimmy 440

I wouldn't count on CSN P feeds.There were 3 or 4 SD games during the season last year.But there were quite a few dual feeds during the playoffs though.


----------



## jyafink

Is there anyone else out there besides me that think people are possibly making up stories about getting discounts on Center Ice, Sunday Ticket, etc...? I've tried three times already this week to get a deal on Center Ice and the usual response goes something like “Sir, I've been here X number of years and I've never given a discount on a sports package and never heard of anyone else giving a discount either. The price you see on our website is the only price we ever offer” 

I have been a customer for five years, have always paid my (approximately $130.00) bill on time, and never have gotten a discount on anything so it's not like I'm all used up and they can't give me any more. I did get offered free Showtime before but that's not a sports package, and I've never taken it because I don't care about Showtime. So, other than lying about it, why would some people get a deal and not others? I've followed the same script that other people say they are using but no luck. Prior attempts to get a deal on Sunday Ticket have failed also.


----------



## wallybarthman

"wallybarthman" said:


> In an interesting twist - the Devils feed tonight on GameCenter is in HD.


And the Islanders game is in HD on NHLGC


----------



## trh

jyafink said:


> Is there anyone else out there besides me that think people are possibly making up stories about getting discounts on Center Ice, Sunday Ticket, etc...?


While I guess it's possible some people have embellish their "deal", we've also seen a number of people post their DirecTV bills/invoices proving that they got a discount on a sports package or, what appears to be the most common discount, Red Zone Channel for free.


----------



## loudo

jyafink said:


> I have been a customer for five years, have always paid my (approximately $130.00) bill on time, and never have gotten a discount on anything so it's not like I'm all used up and they can't give me any more. I did get offered free Showtime before but that's not a sports package, and I've never taken it because I don't care about Showtime. So, other than lying about it, why would some people get a deal and not others? I've followed the same script that other people say they are using but no luck. Prior attempts to get a deal on Sunday Ticket have failed also.


Where did you get the $130 price? It has been between $164 and $172 for the last 3 years.


----------



## jyafink

True, but it's extremely easy to post a fake invoice also. What I was saying is that my bill each month is about $130 (in the off season without the full price I pay for the sports packages). I'm not a basic package subscriber in other words. I'm sure they have made lots of money off me over the years.


----------



## RACJ2

jyafink said:


> True, but it's extremely easy to post a fake invoice also. What I was saying is that my bill each month is about $130 (in the off season without the full price I pay for the sports packages). I'm not a basic package subscriber in other words. I'm sure they have made lots of money off me over the years.


I can tell you flat out that yes you can get a discount and they have given out plenty of them to offset sports packages. You may have to say cancel to get to a retention CSR and then say its getting too expensive, can you help me out. I was able to get a discount on both NHL CI and NFL ST. I've attached a copy of my bill and believe me, I wouldn't take the time to fake this.


----------



## jyafink

Now that you mention it, cancel may be one of the reasons I was looking for. I renewed my two-year contract last year in exchange for an additional free HD-DVR. So, they know that I can't cancel and therefore maybe that is why I have no leverage. I guess if I wrote this email without having a few beers first I would not have had such an accusatory tone. It is the first night of the season after all (for my team) so the brew is flowing and keeping me from thinking straight for such things as me being under contract! My apologies to all.


----------



## RACJ2

You only say cancel to get to the retention dept. They have more authority to hand out discounts. If you aren't signed up for NHL CI already, then ask if they can give you some type of package discount to help offset the cost if you sign up. 

I'm not under contract, but I was last year. And I was able to get discounts on both packages last year. They are only going to give you a certain amount of credits, so if they already gave you a free DVR, you may not get as large a discount as I did. Good luck!


----------



## jyafink

Thanks RAJC2, I will try it. By the way, I'm not in Dallas but they are the free team for my RSN. I'm a transplant to Texas so my favorite team lies elsewhere, but I do hope the Stars do well (if that's your team). I've been trying to convince the natives that there are other teams in Texas worth watching besides the Cowboys. As you know, that's not an easy task, especially when you try to get Texans to like hockey.


----------



## crimpshrine

I've had discounts on Center Ice the last two years in a row and I haven't even been a new customer for two years yet! They could of gave me nothing, since I was:

1. a new customer and 2. locked under a contract.


----------



## RACJ2

jyafink said:


> Thanks RAJC2, I will try it. By the way, I'm not in Dallas but they are the free team for my RSN. I'm a transplant to Texas so my favorite team lies elsewhere, but I do hope the Stars do well (if that's your team). I've been trying to convince the natives that there are other teams in Texas worth watching besides the Cowboys. As you know, that's not an easy task, especially when you try to get Texans to like hockey.


Thanks, but I'm also a transplant and a Sabres fan. I understand what you are saying about most people down here being Cowboy fans. Although with the MLB playoffs going on, the Rangers are getting the most fan support right now. Unfortunately, the Stars are the team with the least fan support.


----------



## philherz

RACJ2 said:


> Thanks, but I'm also a transplant and a Sabres fan.


Hey, 2-0!!

Not a bad start!!!


----------



## sigma1914

jyafink said:


> Thanks RAJC2, I will try it. By the way, I'm not in Dallas but they are the free team for my RSN. I'm a transplant to Texas so my favorite team lies elsewhere, but I do hope the Stars do well (if that's your team). I've been trying to convince the natives that there are other teams in Texas worth watching besides the Cowboys. As you know, that's not an easy task, especially when you try to get Texans to like hockey.


The area was Stars crazy during their Cup run. It drove me crazy with all the bandwagon fans trying to talk hockey and being clueless. Go Red Wings!!!!


----------



## buffalofrenchy

jyafink said:


> True, but it's extremely easy to post a fake invoice also. What I was saying is that my bill each month is about $130 (in the off season without the full price I pay for the sports packages). I'm not a basic package subscriber in other words. I'm sure they have made lots of money off me over the years.


i have nothing to win by posting fake invoice or lying about discount that i received and i don't care if you refuse to believe that lots of people get discounts. In my case I have been a customer since July 2009 so not long at all. Last season I tried to get a discount for Center Ice and it was refused as I was getting more discount than what I was paying each month (first year). This season I got 6 times $15 off for NHL CI after calling twice within the past month. Two month ago, Directv called me and offered me Sunday Tickets for free if I upgraded my package to the one above mine (just $5 extra) so I did.
Hence I paid $80 for something like $530 worth of sports packages.
The truth is the people lying to you are the ones working at Directv.


----------



## CBMC

"buffalofrenchy" said:


> i have nothing to win by posting fake invoice or lying about discount that i received and i don't care if you refuse to believe that lots of people get discounts. In my case I have been a customer since July 2009 so not long at all. Last season I tried to get a discount for Center Ice and it was refused as I was getting more discount than what I was paying each month (first year). This season I got 6 times $15 off for NHL CI after calling twice within the past month. Two month ago, Directv called me and offered me Sunday Tickets for free if I upgraded my package to the one above mine (just $5 extra) so I did.
> Hence I paid $80 for something like $530 worth of sports packages.
> The truth is the people lying to you are the ones working at Directv.


Yeah, if you go about the right way and are persistent I would almost guarantee you could get some sort of discount. Like I said earlier, I paid full price for nhl and got nfl Sunday ticket and to go free. I also had (before working the Ci deal) the free hd for 24 months and $20 off 6 months + another $5 off 24 months. There are definitely plenty of discounts to be a had.


----------



## RoyGBiv

It would be nice of Satracer could chime in as he has sometimes in the past to try to give us some insight into what is really happening with the lack of HD. 

SMK


----------



## CBMC

When did nhl network start leaving the ticker on the bottom during live games? I thought that they only did that on repeats?


----------



## RoyGBiv

You're right, they didn't have it on during live games. Another step backwards for the NHL.

SMK


----------



## RACJ2

Happy Thanksgiving to the NHL fans that are our neighbors to the north!


----------



## btk89

Well as of 1pm, both the Islanders and Devils are in HD on the rsn and CI channel even though it is not listed. I want to get excited but maybe this is just a fluke... Oh well I'm happy for now!


----------



## la24philly

Columbus monday matinee's

nice to see nuguent hopkins off to a nice start

buffalo looks good

flyers looked really good i cant remember last time we shut out jersey on the road.


----------



## RoyGBiv

btk89 said:


> Well as of 1pm, both the Islanders and Devils are in HD on the rsn and CI channel even though it is not listed. I want to get excited but maybe this is just a fluke... Oh well I'm happy for now!


I just posted the same thing in the D* programming thread on MSG. I don't know if D* has just made a mistake, or if things have been settled with MSG and we're going to get the HD feeds from now on.

SMK


----------



## CBMC

"btk89" said:


> Well as of 1pm, both the Islanders and Devils are in HD on the rsn and CI channel even though it is not listed. I want to get excited but maybe this is just a fluke... Oh well I'm happy for now!


I noticed that. But since it is a day game, maybe someone just forgot to turn the switch. Let's hope something was worked out.


----------



## Jimmy 440

la24philly said:


> Columbus monday matinee's
> 
> nice to see nuguent hopkins off to a nice start
> 
> buffalo looks good
> 
> flyers looked really good i cant remember last time we shut out jersey on the road.


It was actually a well played WIN in NJ !


----------



## RACJ2

la24philly said:


> Columbus monday matinee's
> 
> nice to see nuguent hopkins off to a nice start
> 
> buffalo looks good
> 
> flyers looked really good i cant remember last time we shut out jersey on the road.


ESPN agrees with you that the Sabres and Flyers look good, its reflected in their power rankings [link].


----------



## sigma1914

RACJ2 said:


> ESPN agrees with you that the Sabres and Flyers look good, its reflected in their power rankings [link].


Look who's #1.


----------



## RACJ2

sigma1914 said:


> Look who's #1.


Your favorite team of the #6 ranked sport that you watch?  Although I'm finding the rankings vary [link].


----------



## sigma1914

RACJ2 said:


> Your favorite team of the #6 ranked sport that you watch?  Although I'm finding the rankings vary [link].


Touche! :lol:
6th is still high...it's way ahead of NASCAR, WNBA, PGA, MLS, Women's NCAA basketball, Tennis.


----------



## CBMC

"sigma1914" said:


> Touche! :lol:
> 6th is still high...it's way ahead of NASCAR, WNBA, PGA, MLS, Women's NCAA basketball, Tennis.


Is it ahead if Nascar and golf in the USA?

Also, good news. The msg hd games are back on the directv online guide. With both today's games being broadcast on msg hd and the guide showing future msg hd games, it looks as though we will be back to receiving msg hd. I wonder what happened?


----------



## btk89

CBMC said:


> Also, good news. The msg hd games are back on the directv online guide. With both today's games being broadcast on msg hd and the guide showing future msg hd games, it looks as though we will be back to receiving msg hd. I wonder what happened?


That's great! Now we just need HD from Canada, and especially HD from my beloved Flyers and CSN Philly and we will be all set!!!


----------



## RACJ2

CBMC said:


> Is it ahead if Nascar and golf in the USA?...


Those are his personal sports watching rankings, not from national ratings.


sigma1914 said:


> Agreed...I am an HD snob. :lol:
> 
> I wasn't defending the lack of HD and have said before that it really sucks for MSG teams fans. However, if I was a serious fan, then I'd still sub just to see my team. *Personally, hockey is about 5th/6th on my must see sports.* I'm nowhere close to being like a lot of you guys. Therefore, I could go without CI and was going to this year until DirecTV offered me $120 off. Now, if this was the Yankees and YES HD was off, then I'd be angry and resort to opposing team feeds.


----------



## TANK

> 6:00 p.m ET NBC Sports Talk - 54,000 viewers
> 
> 6:30 p.m. ET NHL Live - 284,000 viewers
> 
> 7:00 p.m. ET Philadelphia vs. Boston, 0.5 rating - 874,000 viewers (0.4, 576,000 viewers among adults 18-49)
> 10:00 p.m. ET Pittsburgh vs. Vancouver, 0.2 rating - 342,000 viewers (0.2, 235,000 viewers among adults 18-49)


Not bad numbers for a Thursday night game going against the return of the prime time network shows

http://puckthemedia.wordpress.com/2011/10/11/full-versus-ratings-for-opening-night/ .


----------



## CBMC

"btk89" said:


> That's great! Now we just need HD from Canada, and especially HD from my beloved Flyers and CSN Philly and we will be all set!!!


Don't hold your breath on this one. Even though we did get several Philly csn hd feeds last year, and at least during the playoffs, several were dual feeds. The Canadian feeds, that might be a while.


----------



## Maleman

Omg is anyone trying to watch Columbus /Colorado game in hd?? Audio is way off the game play and it's stretch o vision. Horrible.


----------



## btk89

Maleman said:


> Omg is anyone trying to watch Columbus /Colorado game in hd?? Audio is way off the game play and it's stretch o vision. Horrible.


It is not on any network so you are watching what is being shown on the big screen at the game.


----------



## btk89

I am flabbergasted. Flyers Canucks not in hd!!! Not only that, but we get the canadian feed over CSN philly. Ridiculous!


----------



## la24philly

not suprising, they only use the CSN feed only if the other team doesnt broadcast, and since Directv doesnt show canadien HD games your stuck with SD


----------



## Mickstix

I like how the Dtv CI schedule page shows the game (Van-Phi) as being on, in HD, on 770-1.. I guess that's just for the "browsers" who dont intend to actually tune in and "see" if the games are actually in HD or not.. From looking at their CI schedule, it appears 99% of the games are shown in HD.. Pretty weak..


----------



## loudo

If you want HD hockey tonight your only choice is Versus.


----------



## Mickstix

loudo said:


> If you want HD hockey tonight your only choice is Versus.


Yep, that's were I landed.. Just can't watch SD sports anymore, unless it's "my" team and the absolute only option..


----------



## loudo

I wanted to see the Vancouver game, but not in SD. 

Those Columbus and Colorado players are all short and fat. Better put their games in HD to make them look normal, or put them all on diets. :lol:


----------



## DF Wavelength

I can't believe I'm watching the Jumbo-Tron feed from the Columbus vs Colorado game tonight. 
I just watched a man dressed as a cowboy race down the ice in shoes against a man dressed as an indian. Then they had to try to score from center ice. I think the cowboy won.

I understand this is a Versus national exclusive window.
Altitude (Avalanche's RSN) website says they cannot televise tonight's game 
due to an exclusive contractual agreement between Versus and the NHL.
Is this something we can expect every Wednesday night this season?


----------



## kmfdm515

did something change with the Scoreguide and NHL Center Ice? when i bring it up, it's not showing all of the Center Ice channels for me, only some. i get 'Check Local Listings" for a game that's not blacked out, but if I check the channels in the main guide, i can watch it just fine...

also, is there a reason that canadian feeds are always SD for US NHLCI viewers? why can't we get HD feeds of CBC, TSN, etc?


----------



## loudo

kmfdm515 said:


> did something change with the Scoreguide and NHL Center Ice? when i bring it up, it's not showing all of the Center Ice channels for me, only some. i get 'Check Local Listings" for a game that's not blacked out, but if I check the channels in the main guide, i can watch it just fine...


The Scoreguide has been acting strange lately. Some of the baseball scores were a day behind over the weekend. Someone must be asleep at the wheel.



kmfdm515 said:


> also, is there a reason that canadian feeds are always SD for US NHLCI viewers? why can't we get HD feeds of CBC, TSN, etc?


It has been rumored here, in the past, that DirecTV doesn't have the equipment to receive the Canadian games in HD. I have not seen it in writing anywhere, other than posted here through the rumor mill.


----------



## trh

loudo said:


> It has been rumored here, in the past, that DirecTV doesn't have the equipment to receive the Canadian games in HD. I have not seen it in writing anywhere, other than posted here through the rumor mill.


In the past, NHL Network has broadcast HNIC in HD. And a number of the Stanley Cup playoff repeats from this past summer were from the CBC and in HD. So I don't think this is an equipment issue.


----------



## trh

loudo said:


> If you want HD hockey tonight your only choice is Versus.


Does anyone know if the same is true on Dish?


----------



## loudo

trh said:


> In the past, NHL Network has broadcast HNIC in HD. And a number of the Stanley Cup playoff repeats from this past summer were from the CBC and in HD. So I don't think this is an equipment issue.


I was referring to DirecTV's equipment to receive CI transmission from the NHL Center, in Toronto. The equipment issue I was referring to is DirecTV's reception of the CI package and has nothing the NHL Network.


----------



## loudo

trh said:


> Does anyone know if the same is true on Dish?


According to the Dish CI schedule they only showed one game tonight and that was Vancouver/Philly, and it was in SD. 
http://www.dishnetwork.com/packages/ppv/sports/hockey/default.aspx


----------



## la24philly

I went to the local bar, 2 min from me to watch the CSN telecast so I was able to see it in HD.

Great game been a while since i seen a 5-4 action pack game.


----------



## cmasia

To the moderators:

Is it too much to ask people to stop talking about individual game results here?

A) It adds nothing to a discussion about satellite sports.

B) It's selfish and rude.

If that's too difficult to enforce, start a "Game / Result" folder.

Thanks.


----------



## la24philly

cmasia said:


> To the moderators:
> 
> Is it too much to ask people to stop talking about individual game results here?
> 
> A) It adds nothing to a discussion about satellite sports.
> 
> B) It's selfish and rude.
> 
> If that's too difficult to enforce, start a "Game / Result" folder.
> 
> Thanks.


This topic is in sports and events, and the title of the thread is all things NHL.


----------



## CBMC

"la24philly" said:


> This topic is in sports and events, and the title of the thread is all things NHL.


This thread doesn't move that fast anyways. So what is the big deal having to scan through a few posts that deal with individual game results. I never really understood why people get so bent out of shape about a. people asking a repeat question, and b. people posting off topic posts. Is it that hard to skim over the post? It is not as though we are getting 100 posts per day on this thread.

Finally, laphilly is right. The thread is for "all nhl topics", which scores/results would definitely fall under.


----------



## RACJ2

btk89 said:


> I am flabbergasted. Flyers Canucks not in hd!!! Not only that, but we get the canadian feed over CSN philly. Ridiculous!


Its sad that in this day and age, that we can't get at least the HD feed of all the RSN's. And for Flyers fans, even an SD feed of every game. Getting a Canadian HD feed would be a bonus.

One more day to see if I actually can watch an MSG HD feed for the Sabres. I'm hopeful, since they actually list the HD feed of the Sabres/Canes game on 638-1 tonight and tomorrow. Since the game isn't actually on until tomorrow, they must be really anxious to show it in HD!


----------



## btk89

cmasia said:


> To the moderators:
> 
> Is it too much to ask people to stop talking about individual game results here?
> 
> A) It adds nothing to a discussion about satellite sports.
> 
> B) It's selfish and rude.
> 
> If that's too difficult to enforce, start a "Game / Result" folder.
> 
> Thanks.


You made my morning, and for that I thank you! I find it hilarious that people have an issue with this.

A) the title is "all NHL topics/NHL center ice". I may be wrong but I am pretty sure the score of the flyers game falls under the "all NHL topics" ports of that. Please correct me if I'm wrong.
B)this is a friendly forum where people have conversations. If you don't like it, SKIP over it!!!

Sorry for the rant.

PS. That Flyers game was awesome!!! 3 and 0 baby!!!!!


----------



## blackhawkzone

cmasia said:


> To the moderators:
> 
> Is it too much to ask people to stop talking about individual game results here?
> 
> A) It adds nothing to a discussion about satellite sports.
> 
> B) It's selfish and rude.
> 
> If that's too difficult to enforce, start a "Game / Result" folder.
> 
> Thanks.


why not watching the game before coming onto the internet.

and it is NOT selfish and Rude. I am not going to work around your schedule.


----------



## wallybarthman

So because of the whole MSGHD / Center Ice issue I subscribed to NHL Game Center for a month to check it out. It's been interesting as compared to Center Ice for a few reasons.

If I was a Philly fan, I'd cancel NHL Center Ice, subscribe to Game Center and buy a PS3/Roku/Boxee box. Last night's game was available on using the CSN Philly HD feed. Looking back through the archives they had quite a few preseason CSN Philly feeds as well. 

Also, if you really care about Canadian feeds in HD - Game Center is the better deal. Plentiful HD feeds. 

I do recommend a box of sorts to watch it back on however. I have a PS3 and found that the video was smooth (I'll say more about the quality later) and having a remote made switching games, feeds, and maneuvering through the Game Center app very easy. Plus, dedicated video playback devices will typically do better decoding the highly compressed video streams than your PC will. Roku especially is quite affordable at this point. 

As for the video quality - I'd cal it HD Lite. It is not as good as DTV's HD quality whatsoever. It looks to me to be 720p video @ 30 frames per second rather than the 720p60 or 1080i60 video from DirecTV. It's also much more compressed @ 3 Mbps (as opposed to the ~8 MBps from DirecTV. BUT... it is far better than DTV's SD feeds, no questions asked.


----------



## btk89

wallybarthman said:


> So because of the whole MSGHD / Center Ice issue I subscribed to NHL Game Center for a month to check it out. It's been interesting as compared to Center Ice for a few reasons.
> 
> If I was a Philly fan, I'd cancel NHL Center Ice, subscribe to Game Center and buy a PS3/Roku/Boxee box. Last night's game was available on using the CSN Philly HD feed. Looking back through the archives they had quite a few preseason CSN Philly feeds as well.
> 
> Also, if you really care about Canadian feeds in HD - Game Center is the better deal. Plentiful HD feeds.
> 
> I do recommend a box of sorts to watch it back on however. I have a PS3 and found that the video was smooth (I'll say more about the quality later) and having a remote made switching games, feeds, and maneuvering through the Game Center app very easy. Plus, dedicated video playback devices will typically do better decoding the highly compressed video streams than your PC will. Roku especially is quite affordable at this point.
> 
> As for the video quality - I'd cal it HD Lite. It is not as good as DTV's HD quality whatsoever. It looks to me to be 720p video @ 30 frames per second rather than the 720p60 or 1080i60 video from DirecTV. It's also much more compressed @ 3 Mbps (as opposed to the ~8 MBps from DirecTV. BUT... it is far better than DTV's SD feeds, no questions asked.


I agree 100%. I actually watched the flyers on gamecenter myself. My only issue is that the roku stops a few times a period and I need to rewind a few seconds to get it rolling again. But all in all I'm happier with gamecenter than D* for the time being.


----------



## la24philly

i wish, if you paid for NHL CI that you get the online free like nba does


----------



## btk89

I feel really stupid. I just bought an apple tv to watch hd flyers games on gamecenter. I got it set up and then realized my Samsung tv which has built in wifi is capable of having gamecenter!!! And it works well too!!! Who needs D* now??? Not me!!! Haha. But having to pay for both GC and CI isn't right at all.


----------



## loudo

la24philly said:


> i wish, if you paid for NHL CI that you get the online free like nba does


I agree, just like of you subscribe to HBO or Cinemax, you get their Go packages free.


----------



## la24philly

I understand that they want to make 170 for each so basically they are trying to get you to sign up for both services and pay 340 for hockey.


19.99 a month for GC is probably the cheapest, 6 months thats 120. alot cheaper then paying 160 for GC at the yearly price. Plus if you really wanted to work it.

The first 3 weeks are free NHL CI, then on the 24th sign up for GC at a pro rated a mount. you then get GC for like 100.

as far as watching flyers, I jsut go to a local cheesesteak shop the owner who's good friends lets me watch the game even when I dont order food. helps being in walking distance 2 min walk.


----------



## btk89

la24philly said:


> I understand that they want to make 170 for each so basically they are trying to get you to sign up for both services and pay 340 for hockey.
> 
> 19.99 a month for GC is probably the cheapest, 6 months thats 120. alot cheaper then paying 160 for GC at the yearly price. Plus if you really wanted to work it.
> 
> The first 3 weeks are free NHL CI, then on the 24th sign up for GC at a pro rated a mount. you then get GC for like 100.
> 
> as far as watching flyers, I jsut go to a local cheesesteak shop the owner who's good friends lets me watch the game even when I dont order food. helps being in walking distance 2 min walk.


Oh how I miss my Philly Cheese Steaks! Living in Baltimore now, I am stuck with the Crapitals. I try to get up to Philly for a few games a year and always have to get my cheese steak while I am there

PS. Sorry to anyone I offended in this post here. Now that I look back, it is pretty self centered and rude of me.....


----------



## sigma1914

Some Philadelphia fans continue their classless behavior:



> *Flyers fans boo rivals; alas, it's during an anti-cancer commercial*
> 
> ...
> During Wednesday night's game against the Vancouver Canucks, the Philadelphia Flyers played a Hockey Fights Cancer commercial between periods inside Wells Fargo Center.
> 
> Featured in the video were players like Sidney Crosby(notes) of the Pittsburgh Penguins, Jonathan Toews(notes) of the Chicago Blackhawks and Ryan Miller(notes) of the Buffalo Sabres.
> 
> All of them rivals, all of them booed by a noticeable group of fans &#8230; and all of them asking for support in the fight against cancer.











http://sports.yahoo.com/nhl/blog/pu...rivals-alas-it-8217-s-during-?urn=nhl-wp14710


----------



## btk89

does anybody know if I can get a refund from D* for center ice? I am tempted to buy a ps3 and just use game center all the time.


----------



## loudo

btk89 said:


> does anybody know if I can get a refund from D* for center ice? I am tempted to buy a ps3 and just use game center all the time.


I could be wrong, but I believe you have to cancel before the season starts.


----------



## la24philly

bk you can call I'm sure you can cancel, This is the free trial period. Just tell the CSR that you aren't enjoying NHL CI during the free preview, say you thought canadian games would be in HD and they aren't they should easily remove the NHL CI.


----------



## la24philly

sigma1914 said:


> Some Philadelphia fans continue their classless behavior:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nhl/blog/pu...rivals-alas-it-8217-s-during-?urn=nhl-wp14710


YES and I would be a fan booing too. Fans have a right, we hate sidney crosby and will boo him no matter what he is doing.

Flyers fans aren't booing the cause or not at cancer, they are booing the players who are against the flyers.

people take things way out of context. youll have 20k fans all calling opposing players and refs A-HOLES, because its there right to do so as a fan. Flyers fans are very passionate fans and love hockey, They are the home crowd and have a right to boo whoever they want who isnt wearing orange and black, and it doesnt matter what the topic is.


----------



## loudo

la24philly said:


> YES and I would be a fan booing too. Fans have a right, we hate sidney crosby and will boo him no matter what he is doing.
> 
> Flyers fans aren't booing the cause or not at cancer, they are booing the players who are against the flyers.
> 
> people take things way out of context. youll have 20k fans all calling opposing players and refs A-HOLES, because its there right to do so as a fan. Flyers fans are very passionate fans and love hockey, They are the home crowd and have a right to boo whoever they want who isnt wearing orange and black, and it doesnt matter what the topic is.


None of that is worse than the Canadians that come down here to games in the US, and boo the US National Anthem.
I am not saying all Canadians do it, but I have seen it done by a few.


----------



## sigma1914

la24philly said:


> YES and I would be a fan booing too. Fans have a right, we hate sidney crosby and will boo him no matter what he is doing.
> 
> Flyers fans aren't booing the cause or not at cancer, they are booing the players who are against the flyers.
> 
> people take things way out of context. youll have 20k fans all calling opposing players and refs A-HOLES, because its there right to do so as a fan. Flyers fans are very passionate fans and love hockey, They are the home crowd and have a right to boo whoever they want who isnt wearing orange and black, and it doesnt matter what the topic is.


You're absolutely right, they have the right to do it. They could boo a memorial video of Crosby or any other opponent if they wanted, too, God forbid if they died. It's still others right to feel it's classless.


----------



## RACJ2

For those of you that are Sabres fans, if you haven't gone to the website to see the new locker room, I suggest you do [link]. Pegula is doing it up right, pretty impressive! 


> For the last four months, nearly 300 workers from 15 different companies worked feverishly to build the Sabres new locker room facilities at First Niagara Center... You've done all this in four months - how long should it have taken? Probably about a year. Vancouver took over a year... Stylistically Vancouver was the nicest. And they had a similar challenge to us because they re-did their room in an existing building.


Below are just a few of the pictures.


----------



## loveshockey

What? Do my eyes deceive me? a TSN-Habs HD on Directv?

and a TSN-Jets HD game in the guide for 8:30?

Holy cow!!!


----------



## loveshockey

loveshockey said:


> and a TSN-Jets HD game in the guide for 8:30?


Nope..my bad...I should've checked it before I posted..

It's a TSN national game...


----------



## loveshockey

loveshockey said:


> and a TSN-Jets HD game in the guide for 8:30?


They are using the TSN national feed instead of the TSN-Jets feed, thus no HD feed for Winnipeg on Directv


----------



## Peter305

Hey we have TWO TSN feeds one in HD. We should be happy. Will it last after the free preview is the question?


----------



## RACJ2

RACJ2 said:


> I think its bait and switch because of the free preview... wait, lets not go there again.


Uh oh, less then minutes later.


Peter305 said:


> Hey we have TWO TSN feeds one in HD. We should be happy. Will it last after the free preview is the question?


Please say it ain't so.


----------



## JoeTheDragon

loveshockey said:


> They are using the TSN national feed instead of the TSN-Jets feed, thus no HD feed for Winnipeg on Directv


CSN Chicago HD just need to mirror it to the 700's


----------



## CBMC

"JoeTheDragon" said:


> CSN Chicago HD just need to mirror it to the 700's


Don't we always get csn Chicago in HD? I know we don't get WGN, but have always gotten CSN.


----------



## TANK

Shocked to see TSN-HD feed last night on D* CI.

Good to see the return of the MSG HD feeds also last night.


----------



## loudo

TANK said:


> Shocked to see TSN-HD feed last night on D* CI.


Made me happy also.


----------



## wolfjc

btk89 said:


> Well, It's game time and no Flyers/Devils or Sens/Leafs in HD on D*. Very very upsetting!!!!!!!


The reason that you don't see Sens/Leafs game in HD is because the broadcast is from Canada and NO ONE gets HD feeds from the great white north other than NHL NETWORK.


----------



## sigma1914

wolfjc said:


> The reason that you don't see Sens/Leafs game in HD is because the broadcast is from Canada and NO ONE gets HD feeds from the great white north other than NHL NETWORK.


We got TSN HD last night for Calgary/Habs.


----------



## CBMC

"wolfjc" said:


> The reason that you don't see Sens/Leafs game in HD is because the broadcast is from Canada and NO ONE gets HD feeds from the great white north other than NHL NETWORK.


Online it shows the sens/leaf game as hd, however, I doubt it will be that since it is HNIC and cbc.


----------



## RACJ2

CBMC said:


> Online it shows the sens/leaf game as hd, however, I doubt it will be that since it is HNIC and cbc.


What night are you seeing that game? Are you looking at last Saturday, because you were right, no HD.


----------



## CBMC

"RACJ2" said:


> What night are you seeing that game? Are you looking at last Saturday, because you were right, no HD.


Yes. I am an idiot. Haven't been watching a ton of hockey with the baseball playoffs. Missed that one.


----------



## la24philly

Lots of good games tonight.

I'll be watching kings flyers richards return

Rangers weird schedule play there first game since europe, they play @ islanders then go out west. I'm suprised they didn't just send the rangers out west. Why have them come back home to NY and not even have a home game - rangers don't have an offical home game til 27th.


Also Bruins Blackhawks on NHLN 

Hiller for the ducks was great last night.


----------



## la24philly

jason blake cut forarm taken to hospital

http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=596048


----------



## TheRatPatrol

"la24philly" said:


> Lots of good games tonight.


With all the games scheduled for today, wish they would have had some more afternoon games.


----------



## la24philly

i was just thinking that, lets give the nhl schedule makers a bump bump ba bump bummmmmmmm

Best I can do is have 3 tvs for 3 games


----------



## zimm7778

I was looking at the NHL CI game schedule tonight and there are 2 games on 770. Pardon my stupidity but I'm not well versed on traditional hockey airings but is this the Hockey Night in Canada broadcast?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

"zimm7778" said:


> I was looking at the NHL CI game schedule tonight and there are 2 games on 770. Pardon my stupidity but I'm not well versed on traditional hockey airings but is this the Hockey Night in Canada broadcast?


Yes it is. But you have to watch the pre game on NHLN.


----------



## zimm7778

"TheRatPatrol" said:


> Yes it is. But you have to watch the pre game on NHLN.


Why is the early game not in HD but the late one is? Is the early one not in HD in Canada either?

Wait, pregame on the NHL network? They really show a pregame show and then don't show the game(s)?!


----------



## la24philly

yup kinda like going to the seafood market and they have no fish


----------



## Jimmy 440

Okay,anyone want to place bets that D 's 770-1 epg listing of [email protected] is an error & won't be shown tonight (as usual) ?


----------



## CBMC

"Jimmy 440" said:


> Okay,anyone want to place bets that D 's 770-1 epg listing of [email protected] is an error & won't be shown tonight (as usual) ?


Sure. I will bet you $500 they don't show it in hd.


----------



## loudo

Jimmy 440 said:


> Okay,anyone want to place bets that D 's 770-1 epg listing of [email protected] is an error & won't be shown tonight (as usual) ?


By past performance of DirecTV CI, I would say it is an error, but boy would it be nice if it were true. 32 minutes until we find out.


----------



## CBMC

Does the ticker on the NHL network bother people as much as it bothers me. They used to only use it for replays, now it is there during live games.


----------



## loudo

loudo said:


> By past performance of DirecTV CI, I would say it is an error, but boy would it be nice if it were true. 32 minutes until we find out.


Looks like we didn't have to wait until 10:00 EST, it is off the guide already.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

And once again no HD feed. Can anyone confirm if E* or c* are getting the CBC HD feeds?

I still don't know why they can't get those feeds. Or why they can't get the OTA feed from Buffalo, Detroit or Seattle and use that feed for HNIC.


----------



## sigma1914

TheRatPatrol said:


> And once again no HD feed. Can anyone confirm if E* or c* are getting the CBC HD feeds?
> 
> I still don't know why they can't get those feeds. Or why they can't get the OTA feed from Buffalo, Detroit or Seattle and use that feed for HNIC.


Not HD on Dish.


----------



## wallybarthman

"TheRatPatrol" said:


> And once again no HD feed. Can anyone confirm if E* or c* are getting the CBC HD feeds?
> 
> I still don't know why they can't get those feeds. Or why they can't get the OTA feed from Buffalo, Detroit or Seattle and use that feed for HNIC.


According to indemand it's available in HD on GAMEHD2. It probably depends on individual providers whether it's available.


----------



## wallybarthman

"wallybarthman" said:


> According to indemand it's available in HD on GAMEHD2. It probably depends on individual providers whether it's available.


According to the listings for our local FiOS both HNIC Games were available on NHLCI in HD tonight(GAMEHD2)

It's pretty clear that DirecTV just doesn't want to pay for them.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

"wallybarthman" said:


> According to the listings for our local FiOS both HNIC Games were available on NHLCI in HD tonight(GAMEHD2)
> 
> It's pretty clear that DirecTV just doesn't want to pay for them.


So its clear that center ice has the HD feeds available to them.

Seeing that the games were listed in the guide as HD I wonder if D* is trying to get the feeds but doesn't have the equipment set up yet? Or maybe it is money.

I don't know.


----------



## Jimmy 440

wallybarthman said:


> According to the listings for our local FiOS both HNIC Games were available on NHLCI in HD tonight(GAMEHD2)
> 
> It's pretty clear that DirecTV just doesn't want to pay for them.


Dumb question but I will ask,does FIOS have NHL CI (and or MLB EI) ??


----------



## wallybarthman

"Jimmy 440" said:


> Dumb question but I will ask,does FIOS have NHL CI (and or MLB EI) ??


I believe they have both. I know they have Center Ice


----------



## btk89

Slightly off topic here but does anyone else agree that the NHL Network should find itself somewhere in the D* Sports Mix Channel? I mean, I think they could do without the CBS Sports Network, or even the locked out NBA Channel. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Jimmy 440

wallybarthman said:


> I believe they have both. I know they have Center Ice


Do you know if they have dual feeds ? The only reason I ask,I may be moving sometime in the next year or so & lose access to D.


----------



## la24philly

jimmy if you move wouldn't you look for a place that allows a dish?


----------



## Jimmy 440

"la24philly" said:


> jimmy if you move wouldn't you look for a place that allows a dish?


Might not have a choice but yes to your question.


----------



## la24philly

nice a game from canada in HD although its on Vs but happy non the less

avs look good so far not bad


----------



## habsfan66

So are all games in HD now on Game Center? Last I knew they didn't have MSG HD, has that changed?



wallybarthman said:


> So because of the whole MSGHD / Center Ice issue I subscribed to NHL Game Center for a month to check it out. It's been interesting as compared to Center Ice for a few reasons.
> 
> If I was a Philly fan, I'd cancel NHL Center Ice, subscribe to Game Center and buy a PS3/Roku/Boxee box. Last night's game was available on using the CSN Philly HD feed. Looking back through the archives they had quite a few preseason CSN Philly feeds as well.
> 
> Also, if you really care about Canadian feeds in HD - Game Center is the better deal. Plentiful HD feeds.
> 
> I do recommend a box of sorts to watch it back on however. I have a PS3 and found that the video was smooth (I'll say more about the quality later) and having a remote made switching games, feeds, and maneuvering through the Game Center app very easy. Plus, dedicated video playback devices will typically do better decoding the highly compressed video streams than your PC will. Roku especially is quite affordable at this point.
> 
> As for the video quality - I'd cal it HD Lite. It is not as good as DTV's HD quality whatsoever. It looks to me to be 720p video @ 30 frames per second rather than the 720p60 or 1080i60 video from DirecTV. It's also much more compressed @ 3 Mbps (as opposed to the ~8 MBps from DirecTV. BUT... it is far better than DTV's SD feeds, no questions asked.


----------



## wallybarthman

habsfan66 said:


> So are all games in HD now on Game Center? Last I knew they didn't have MSG HD, has that changed?


No - not all games, but most. MSG HD is available but Canadian HD feeds are few and far between.


----------



## habsfan66

wallybarthman said:


> No - not all games, but most. MSG HD is available but Canadian HD feeds are few and far between.


So at least as much HD as CI on DirecTV?


----------



## CBMC

"habsfan66" said:


> So at least as much HD as CI on DirecTV?


I think that most of the games on gamecenter are in hd. More than ci, but not as high of quality...the framerate is off, some motion blur.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Only one game on tonight and no HD, not even on InDemand. The NHLN should have picked this game up for U.S. viewers. And the NHL really needs to force HD feeds, this is getting ridiculous. Its almost 2012, why are we still dealing with SD channels?!?


----------



## habsfan66

CBMC said:


> I think that most of the games on gamecenter are in hd. More than ci, but not as high of quality...the framerate is off, some motion blur.


What were you using to watch? I would be going Roku if I was to try it, don't know if it's the best route or not.



TheRatPatrol said:


> Only one game on tonight and no HD, not even on InDemand. The NHLN should have picked this game up for U.S. viewers. And the NHL really needs to force HD feeds, this is getting ridiculous. Its almost 2012, why are we still dealing with SD channels?!?


As long as everyone keeps anteing up for CI in SD than why should the NHL care? If you could get all the potential buyers to boycott (actually probably not that many) maybe they'd listen. Or maybe they figure it's sending more viewers to Game Center where they get all the $$$ instead of splitting with a provider.


----------



## Jimmy 440

BLACKOUT CITY here Friday.Thank you very much NHLN for blacking me out of the Flyers/Caps game.1 down 12 more to go.

End of rant <lol>


----------



## la24philly

i here ya jim, I'm heading to delassandros, to watch the game. I can't miss this, schenn's first game and both teams playing well should be a heck of a game.


----------



## la24philly

only 1 game today I understand sunday and mondays because of football, but its wednesday and only 1 game, I guess they knew because of the world series start.

but that said why have 1 game and a bunch tomorrow during the travel day off.


----------



## CBMC

"habsfan66" said:


> What were you using to watch? I would be going Roku if I was to try it, don't know if it's the best route or not.


I haven't used roku for gamecenter, but have used Roku for mlb.tv. I think Roku is probably as good as any method to watch, but there still seems to be some motion blur. It doesn't seem to bother most people, so you might want to try it. (you have a 5 day trial)


----------



## la24philly

is the nhl app on roku i thought NHL was on boxee. also is the app free, ps3 charged 10bucks to download nhl app unless you had a ps + membership


----------



## wallybarthman

"la24philly" said:


> is the nhl app on roku i thought NHL was on boxee. also is the app free, ps3 charged 10bucks to download nhl app unless you had a ps + membership


It's free now on PS3


----------



## CBMC

"wallybarthman" said:


> It's free now on PS3


It is on Roku now. Started sometime last year, I think.


----------



## la24philly

man who pissed the nhl schedule makers off from the blues. Man they have one of the craziest schedules.

they just played @ kings home Fri vs carolina, next night @ PHI then @ canucks.

so they fly west play kings, fly half way to play at home, then fly east, then fly all the way west again.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Wow, what a great game tonight.


----------



## CBMC

"la24philly" said:


> man who pissed the nhl schedule makers off from the blues. Man they have one of the craziest schedules.
> 
> they just played @ kings home Fri vs carolina, next night @ PHI then @ canucks.
> 
> so they fly west play kings, fly half way to play at home, then fly east, then fly all the way west again.


That's all the blues need... God, they looked awful last night...really they have looked bad in every game except the first two (one in which they lost to Nashville) I wonder which one of their top forwards will get injured next.


----------



## btk89

Awesome game on tonight!!! Flyers caps baby!!!! Too bad Im in the baltimore area and going to be stuck listening to the caps announcers. Benninati and Laughlin, quite possibly the most annoying broadcasting duo in all of sports. Oh well, at least itll be in hd...


----------



## TANK

> VERSUS Numbers From Monday Night
> 
> 6:00 p.m. ET, NBC Sports Talk - 41,000
> 
> 7:00 p.m. ET, NHL Live - 55,000
> 
> 7:30 p.m. ET, Colorado vs. Toronto - 218,000
> 
> 10:00 p.m. ET, NHL Live - 103,000
> 
> 10:30 p.m. ET, NHL Overtime - 53,000


Disappointing numbers for this game. The number 1 show on cable for 10/17 was MNF on ESPN did 12 million viewers

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/ratin...goes-untouched-for-espn-60211/cable_20111017/

http://puckthemedia.wordpress.com/2...ws-weak-numbers-on-monday-still-up-from-2010/


----------



## Jersey Girl

btk89 said:


> Awesome game on tonight!!! Flyers caps baby!!!! Too bad Im in the baltimore area and going to be stuck listening to the caps announcers. Benninati and Laughlin, quite possibly the most annoying broadcasting duo in all of sports. Oh well, at least itll be in hd...


LOL look at the bright side. We are in New Jersey, in the New York DMA...but for some reason Flyer games on the NHL Network are blacked out for us...so we cannot see the game at all.

NHL Center Ice Flyer games are not blacked out here, but NHL Network Flyer games are. Makes no sense!


----------



## la24philly

NHLN probably will use CSN DC any way the announcers for caps will probably be heard anyway.


i doubt they use the CSN PH telecast


----------



## la24philly

caps flyers sold out, tonight for some reason has a playoff feel to it. i dont remember a game this big so early in the season


----------



## RACJ2

btk89 said:


> Awesome game on tonight!!! Flyers caps baby!!!! Too bad Im in the baltimore area and going to be stuck listening to the caps announcers. Benninati and Laughlin, quite possibly the most annoying broadcasting duo in all of sports. Oh well, at least itll be in hd...


Watched a bit of the Flyers/Caps game, mostly between periods of the Sabres game. Score wise it seemed to be a close game through the second period, so I was surprised when I saw the final and it was 5-2. As far as the announcers go, for me Beninati is better then some of the other teams announcers. At least he has some enthusiasm in his voice.


----------



## RoyGBiv

Maple Leafs-Canadiens is on HNIC tomorrow. There had NOT been any listing on D* for the game in HD, but checking last night, it had been added. Can we hope that this is a good sign???

SMK


----------



## CBMC

I wonder how the dispute with Fox will affect us on DirecTV with CI?


----------



## wolfjc

CBMC said:


> I wonder how the dispute with Fox will affect us on DirecTV with CI?


Well I have Dish and last year when Dish had the same problem with FOX
Dish's CI had had NO HD from any of the FOX RSNs only SD after they got it fixed up and the HD was back.


----------



## RACJ2

wolfjc said:


> Well I have Dish and last year when Dish had the same problem with FOX
> Dish's CI had had NO HD from any of the FOX RSNs only SD after they got it fixed up and the HD was back.


In a way that's good news. Although I'm wondering why they even allowed SD channels for NHL CI on a provider that doesn't have a contract with them. Seems like you wouldn't get the HD or SD feeds without a contract.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

RACJ2 said:


> In a way that's good news. Although I'm wondering why they even allowed SD channels for NHL CI on a provider that doesn't have a contract with them. Seems like you wouldn't get the HD or SD feeds without a contract.


Because its a contract for use in NHLCI only, the actual RSN in your area would be blacked out. So if they do get pulled, I would not be able to watch anything on FS-AZ. But I would be able to watch games on other FSN's, just not my home teams, or any other FSN featuring my home teams.


----------



## loveshockey

OMG...Hell might freeze over!!!!!

HNIC in HD on Directv!!!! 

Channel 770-1


----------



## TheRatPatrol

OMG ITS ON, ITS ON, we have HNIC in HD!!!  

HALLELUJAH


----------



## Jimmy 440

HELLS' frozen over,HELLS' frozen over OMG ! I guess the world will END tomorrow !


----------



## CBMC

I wonder if this is a one time thing...like the RSN Habs feed? Let's just hope we keep getting the CBC feed. If it is a exception to the "rule", I wonder what allows them to show the game one week, then not show it the next week? Though the guide(online) shows the [email protected] in HD (next Saturday game 2 HNIC). Maybe they worked something out with CBC?


----------



## loudo

It was great having HNIC back in HD. Maybe they finally added the equipment to accept Canadian HD. Hope we see some Rogers Sportsnet games in HD also.


----------



## TANK

wolfjc said:


> Well I have Dish and last year when Dish had the same problem with FOX
> Dish's CI had had NO HD from any of the FOX RSNs only SD after they got it fixed up and the HD was back.


How long did that dispute last ?


----------



## wolfjc

TANK said:


> How long did that dispute last ?


Not too long.
It got fixed when FOX was going to pull ALL FOX stations, FOX locals,FOX NEWS
ect, I think that it was a week or two but I am not sure. Maybe some one with a better memory can fill in the facts.


----------



## CBMC

wolfjc said:


> Not too long.
> It got fixed when FOX was going to pull ALL FOX stations, FOX locals,FOX NEWS
> ect, I think that it was a week or two but I am not sure. Maybe some one with a better memory can fill in the facts.


Yes. It lasted a couple of weeks, I think. In this case, the contract doesn't end November 1st. It seems that Directv is trying to strong arm Fox into negotiating. Direct says it will pull the plug on November 1st. Hopefully, something can get worked out, because the only reason I subscribe to "pay" providers is sports. You can say what you want about Fox, but the fact of the matter is the one thing that is saving cable companies is the sports channels. I don't know who it hurts "worse", but it definitely will hurt them both pretty bad.

Also, It looks like HNIC is the only games showing in HD on the online guide. So I doubt that we will start seeing other Canadian feeds in HD (Rogers, TSN, etc.). Hopefully, we continue to get the CBC HNIC feed.


----------



## RACJ2

CBMC said:


> Yes. It lasted a couple of weeks, I think. In this case, the contract doesn't end November 1st. It seems that Directv is trying to strong arm Fox into negotiating. Direct says it will pull the plug on November 1st. Hopefully, something can get worked out, because the only reason I subscribe to "pay" providers is sports. You can say what you want about Fox, but the fact of the matter is the one thing that is saving cable companies is the sports channels. I don't know who it hurts "worse", but it definitely will hurt them both pretty bad.
> 
> Also, It looks like HNIC is the only games showing in HD on the online guide. So I doubt that we will start seeing other Canadian feeds in HD (Rogers, TSN, etc.). Hopefully, we continue to get the CBC HNIC feed.


Not clear on what you meant about Fox, but the contract that effects Fox Sports ended in Sept. News Corp has allowed DIRECTV to keep them on the air while they continue to negotiate. DIRECTV decided to threaten to pull the plug on 11/1, but it doesn't include the Fox local affiliates, FNC or FBN yet.

On the Canadian HD feeds, we did get one TSN HD feed and a couple Rogers HD feeds already. I would expect that we will at minimum continue to get the Rodgers SNET-O HD feed of the Leafs.


----------



## CBMC

"RACJ2" said:


> Not clear on what you meant about Fox, but the contract that effects Fox Sports ended in Sept. News Corp has allowed DIRECTV to keep them on the air while they continue to negotiate. DIRECTV decided to threaten to pull the plug on 11/1, but it doesn't include the Fox local affiliates, FNC or FBN yet.
> 
> On the Canadian HD feeds, we did get one TSN HD feed and a couple Rogers HD feeds already. I would expect that we will at minimum continue to get the Rodgers SNET-O HD feed of the Leafs.


Yes. That is what I meant. DirecTV is pulling the feeds at their discretion, not at the insistence of fox.

As for the Rogers Ontario feed, I thought it has been confirmed that we get that because of the Blue Jays and MLB CI. As for the reason that direct randomly will sometimes show a HD RSN or TSN, I would love an answer. It makes no sense.


----------



## TANK

I thought we would only get the Canadian HD feed if there wasn't any US HD feed,but we got both Sat night.

I guess it's best not to expect them and be happy when we do get any.


----------



## loudo

TANK said:


> I thought we would only get the Canadian HD feed if there wasn't any US HD feed,but we got both Sat night.
> 
> I guess it's best not to expect them and be happy when we do get any.


We will take all we can get. Hope to see some Vancouver games in HD, from Rogers.


----------



## dahlemann

I got an email from the NHL on Saturday that included the following:

*DirecTV as well as the other Center Ice providers in the US carry many games in HD. At this time, the Canadian team's rights holders do not have their HD feed readily available for us to take off of satellite in the States for the Center Ice package. It is very costly to fiber the HD feeds from Canada, but we do have access to their SD feeds. We try to make as many Canadian games in HD available as we can*

I also got an email Saturday morning from the DirecTV Sports Programming Department. It said the following:

*The NHL provides DirecTV with the Canadian broadcasts for NHL Center Ice. When the game is available on Regional Sports Networks (SportsNet, TSN, RDS, etc) the NHL will not provide the Canadian feed to DirecTV in HD.*

DirecTV also said:

*Additionally, we wanted to let you know we will be carrying CBC broadcasts in HD beginning today, as we have been successful in our testing to bring in that feed.*

We know that happened as HNIC was in HD on Saturday night!

The problem lies with the NHL not providing the HD signals, not with DirecTV.


----------



## dahlemann

Just a follow-up to my last post. We need to let the NHL know we are not happy with the lack of HD content provided in the states.

[email protected] is the email address at the NHL that I used and was able to actually get a response from.

The responses I've had from that email address have not been canned.

It's obvious the emails were actually read as the responses matched the emails I sent.


----------



## RACJ2

dahlemann said:


> Just a follow-up to my last post. We need to let the NHL know we are not happy with the lack of HD content provided in the states.
> 
> [email protected] is the email address at the NHL that I used and was able to actually get a response from.
> 
> The responses I've had from that email address have not been canned.
> 
> It's obvious the emails were actually read as the responses matched the emails I sent.


Yes, that is a good email to use. Thats where I was getting info a couple years ago on the MSG HD fiasco [link].


----------



## Jimmy 440

Last year we got Leafs TV in HD.Why not tonight ?


----------



## CBMC

"Jimmy 440" said:


> Last year we got Leafs TV in HD.Why not tonight ?


I don't remember LeafsTv in HD last year. I remember Sportsnet Ontario in HD.


----------



## Maleman

Leafstv hd was on CI last year. Guess we lost out on that.  secondly why is the ranger feed showing me not subscribed???


----------



## sigma1914

Maleman said:


> Leafstv hd was on CI last year. Guess we lost out on that.  secondly why is the ranger feed showing me not subscribed???


Go to www.directv.com/resend and reauthorize your receivers.


----------



## Maleman

Thanks! Worked!


----------



## S.C. Am

dahlemann said:


> I got an email from the NHL on Saturday that included the following:
> 
> *DirecTV as well as the other Center Ice providers in the US carry many games in HD. At this time, the Canadian team's rights holders do not have their HD feed readily available for us to take off of satellite in the States for the Center Ice package. It is very costly to fiber the HD feeds from Canada, but we do have access to their SD feeds. We try to make as many Canadian games in HD available as we can*


What a crock of BS

"We can get the SD feeds off Aniks F1R/F2, but we can't get the HD feeds off the same satellites"

As I posted before, the NHL gave DirecTV & others free Motorola SD receivers, but providers have to pay Shaw for Motorola HD receivers. DirecTV bought two which is why they have Sportsnet Ontario, CBC Toronto and RDS HD feeds occassionally.

Memo to DirecTV, Motorola doesn't make SD receivers anymore .. so no more freebies from the NHL


----------



## TheRatPatrol

S.C. Am said:


> DirecTV bought two which is why they have Sportsnet Ontario, CBC Toronto and RDS HD feeds occasionally.


So they can't use those two to get the other Sportsnet feeds, like the west coast feeds?

I say its time for the NHL to pony up some money for some HD receivers.


----------



## TANK

TheRatPatrol said:


> So they can't use those two to get the other Sportsnet feeds, like the west coast feeds?
> 
> I say its time for the NHL to pony up some money for some HD receivers.


Take some of that $$$$$$ going to PHX or the money loaned and the huge interest payment they promised with the DAL Stars money and buy a few more.


----------



## la24philly

I'm using NHL GCL im glad iw as able to cancel CI


----------



## CBMC

"la24philly" said:


> I'm using NHL GCL im glad iw as able to cancel CI


I might go this route if I lose FSN. Here in St.Louis I won't be able to watch the blues. Of course with Gamecenter I can always spoof my IP. I will be hoping to get some discounts from Direct to recoup some of the damages.


----------



## Maleman

Wow it really looks like we (directv) has lost all the leafs hd feeds  I think I watched almost all leaf feeds last year. Very disappointing .


----------



## RACJ2

Maleman said:


> Wow it really looks like we (directv) has lost all the leafs hd feeds  I think I watched almost all leaf feeds last year. Very disappointing .


There are a couple Leafs games that are going to have Canadian HD feeds in the next few days. And the Flyers/Jests game has a TSN HD feed right now on774-1.


----------



## CBMC

"Maleman" said:


> Wow it really looks like we (directv) has lost all the leafs hd feeds  I think I watched almost all leaf feeds last year. Very disappointing .


We only (except for rare occasion) got the Sportsnet Ontario feed last year. Tonights game is on TSN. It looks like the game on the 30th will be in HD vs the senators. Guessing that will be the Sportsnet feed.


----------



## Maleman

CBMC said:


> We only (except for rare occasion) got the Sportsnet Ontario feed last year. Tonights game is on TSN. It looks like the game on the 30th will be in HD vs the senators. Guessing that will be the Sportsnet feed.


Yes thanks for reminding me  it was only sportsnet feeds we got and I think occasional leafs tv hd.


----------



## CBMC

"Maleman" said:


> Yes thanks for reminding me  it was only sportsnet feeds we got and I think occasional leafs tv hd.


Has to have something to do with the Blue Jays, because we do not get any other Sportsnet feeds in HD.


----------



## la24philly

guys 214 and 214-1 what was mlb alternate has been changed to NHL alternate for the past 3 weeks or so its been in gray but I noticed they opened the channel to white.

I clicked on it and directv logo appears however i just hit it today and it says blacked out in your area.

Now it doesnt say there is a game on the guide but for me taht can mean 1 thing. 

NHL Alternate is showing Jets @ Flyers.

NHL networks 215 is showing canadiens vs bruins which is what Im able to get.

so If any one in boston is watching I'd like to knwo if they are showing jets flyers on NHL alternate.

or if any other market will get it aswell. during MLb people got games and blacked out of games even thought they werent in those markets and got 1 or the other game.

so I want to see if the same thing will happen wiht NHL alternate.


----------



## CBMC

"la24philly" said:


> guys 214 and 214-1 what was mlb alternate has been changed to NHL alternate for the past 3 weeks or so its been in gray but I noticed they opened the channel to white.
> 
> I clicked on it and directv logo appears however i just hit it today and it says blacked out in your area.
> 
> Now it doesnt say there is a game on the guide but for me taht can mean 1 thing.
> 
> NHL Alternate is showing Jets @ Flyers.
> 
> NHL networks 215 is showing canadiens vs bruins which is what Im able to get.
> 
> so If any one in boston is watching I'd like to knwo if they are showing jets flyers on NHL alternate.
> 
> or if any other market will get it aswell. during MLb people got games and blacked out of games even thought they werent in those markets and got 1 or the other game.
> 
> so I want to see if the same thing will happen wiht NHL alternate.


In St. Louis I get the blacked out message.


----------



## la24philly

so that means they want you to see canadiens v bruins, i assume your getting that. I'm guessing this may only apply to the boston area.


----------



## la24philly

omg are you serious the crasiest game ever or atleast the year. 


8-8 game in the 3rd TSN Jets @ FLYERS 


big night for TSN showing 3 games Leafs @ Rangers and Canadiens @ Bruins all on TSN.

NHLN is now showing all 3 games every few minutes.


----------



## la24philly

9-8 jets win omg, we have no goaltending we need help .



14 goals given up in 2 games 51 million to a goalie wow i feel for our GM in that investment.


----------



## CBMC

"la24philly" said:


> 9-8 jets win omg, we have no goaltending we need help .
> 
> 14 goals given up in 2 games 51 million to a goalie wow i feel for our GM in that investment.


We have Halak here in St Louis. I feel your pain.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

"la24philly" said:


> 9-8 jets win omg, we have no goaltending we need help .
> 
> 14 goals given up in 2 games 51 million to a goalie wow i feel for our GM in that investment.


Can you please put spoilers in your posts if you're going to give out scores? Thanks!


----------



## la24philly

i dont know what a spoiler is, I normally don't put scores out, its just when you see 17 goals scored in a game its a rarety.


----------



## trh

la24philly said:


> i dont know what a spoiler is, I normally don't put scores out, its just when you see 17 goals scored in a game its a rarety.


I think you just add SPOILER and /SPOILER (with brackets) around the info you want hidden and this is what you get:


Spoiler



test...Philly beat Tampa 5-2



More helpful to me now especially since I have a nomad. My intention is to start recording some games from CI and then play the next day while at the office.


----------



## CBMC

What's the chances we keep the HD FSN broadcast? If we lose those we will have sd-only for two thirds of the teams broadcast. Anaheim, Dallas, LA, Carolina, Detroit, Florida, Phoenix, St. Louis, Tampa Bay, Nashville, Minnesota, and Columbus. That is 12 teams. Also, I assume that Root would fall under this, so make it 13. Add to that the 7 Canadian teams along with the Flyers and you are at 20or 21 teams we will only get in sd. Not good. Although, I haven't seen the ticker warning us about losing fox channels. (though I did see the commercial)

Edit: forget it, just saw the ticker on FS kings.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

"CBMC" said:


> Also, I assume that Root would fall under this


Root is owned by D*.


----------



## cmasia

TheRatPatrol said:


> Can you please put spoilers in your posts if you're going to give out scores? Thanks!


Hey TRP.

I asked for the same consideration a week or so ago and was handed a faceful of slag.

I cannot imagine why the Mods cannot create "Game Result Threads" for every sport.

It would only add 5 or 6 total threads... and would allow others to use this forum for really stupid things like um, er, well.....DBSTALK, perhaps.

I guess that's a bit too optimistic.


----------



## CBMC

"CBMC" said:


> What's the chances we keep the HD FSN broadcast? If we lose those we will have sd-only for two thirds of the teams broadcast. Anaheim, Dallas, LA, Carolina, Detroit, Florida, Phoenix, St. Louis, Tampa Bay, Nashville, Minnesota, and Columbus. That is 12 teams. Also, I assume that Root would fall under this, so make it 13. Add to that the 7 Canadian teams along with the Flyers and you are at 20or 21 teams we will only get in sd. Not good. Although, I haven't seen the ticker warning us about losing fox channels. (though I did see the commercial)
> 
> Edit: forget it, just saw the ticker on FS kings.


Good news. We won't be losing our RSN's. An agreement was reached, so we will not find out what exactly we would have lost and I am ok with that.


----------



## loveshockey

TheRatPatrol said:


> Can you please put spoilers in your posts if you're going to give out scores? Thanks!


The poster in reference has been breaking forum etiquette for months now...I've got him on my ignore list...


----------



## wallybarthman

I think this is the first time we've seen the Rangers/Devils/Islanders in HD on the same night.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

With all the games on today, I wish the NHL would have scheduled a few afternoon games.


----------



## RACJ2

I agree, I checked the guide earlier and was surprised there weren't any afternoon games listed.


----------



## Jimmy 440

wallybarthman said:


> I think this is the first time we've seen the Rangers/Devils/Islanders in HD on the same night.


1st time that I ever remember.


----------



## CBMC

Snet-VAN game on 775-1 in HD. Canucks/Blackhawks. Never seen this before. Could it mean we will continue to get SNET-Van, or maybe some of the other Sportsnet feeds?

Edit: it seems that this feed is not straight from Sportsnet. The commercials are all DirecTV commercials. Don't really know what this means or why they have it this way. Anyone want to chime in on this?

Edit 2: during the intermission there was no Sportsnet coverage, only commercials and highlights. The highlights just had crowd noise, no announcers. Also, there were a couple of clips that looked like it was people messing with cameras. Something that wasn't supposed to air. Maybe NHL is uplinking some of the Canadian HD feeds to DirecTV. That is my only guess.


----------



## cmasia

I think it is the backhaul from the United Center back to SN, and D* is just plugging in spots along the way.

Amazing, natural picture. Best I've ever seen for hockey.

And SN's Shorthouse and Garrett are a pleasure to listen to.

I'm guessing the only reason we have it is the Hawks are on WGN tonight.

Another surprise, as I'm in the Hawks territory. Surprised I'm not blacked out.

Not complaining, mind you.

Between 2nd and 3rd now and they are showing raw highlights with natural sound....

Awesome.


----------



## CBMC

"cmasia" said:


> I think it is the backhaul from the United Center back to SN, and D* is just plugging in spots along the way.
> 
> Amazing, natural picture. Best I've ever seen for hockey.
> 
> And SN's Shorthouse and Garrett are a pleasure to listen to.
> 
> I'm guessing the only reason we have it is the Hawks are on WGN tonight.
> 
> Another surprise, as I'm in the Hawks territory. Surprised I'm not blacked out.
> 
> Not complaining, mind you.
> 
> Between 2nd and 3rd now and they are showing raw highlights with natural sound....
> 
> Awesome.


What is the playnow.com canucks hockey that is on some is the graphics? Is out a Sportsnet sponsor, or something added onto the backhaul feed?
I would be very happy if direct made more of an effort to get at least 1 of the feeds (home/away) in hd.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

You are both correct, that is a back haul feed from SportsNet. Its great that they have access to it. But it would be nice if they could get the actual feeds from both SportsNet and TSN. Maybe one day.

I'm also wondering why they can't get the WGN HD feed, don't they provide that as a local channel to the Chicago area, couldn't they use that for CI?


----------



## cmasia

The graphics are coming from the truck, which is in Chicago.

I agree..

I'm spoiled .... we need more of what I'm seeing tonight.

Simply amazing.

And I'm a Rangers fan, but watching this instead!


----------



## JoeTheDragon

cmasia said:


> I think it is the backhaul from the United Center back to SN, and D* is just plugging in spots along the way.
> 
> Another surprise, as I'm in the Hawks territory. Surprised I'm not blacked out.
> 
> Awesome.


Well the Game is on a OTA channel so the black out rules may not be the same as a game on a RSN channel.

But the Braves used to have a channel in the 600's to show the OTA games now mirrored on FSN.

The Chicago teams need that for the WCIU bulls, cubs and sox games and for the WGN Chicago only bulls games / Hawks games. Maybe CSN / CSN + can mirror them if they have the room.


----------



## JoeTheDragon

TheRatPatrol said:


> You are both correct, that is a back haul feed from SportsNet. Its great that they have access to it. But it would be nice if they could get the actual feeds from both SportsNet and TSN. Maybe one day.
> 
> I'm also wondering why they can't get the WGN HD feed, don't they provide that as a local channel to the Chicago area, couldn't they use that for CI?


They do have WGN 9 HD on the locals. But they can also get it from the same place they get Sports Net Ontario.

MLB EI at least last year had the WGN games with 1 feed as SD only.


----------



## JoeTheDragon

CBMC said:


> Snet-VAN game on 775-1 in HD. Canucks/Blackhawks. Never seen this before. Could it mean we will continue to get SNET-Van, or maybe some of the other Sportsnet feeds?
> 
> Edit: it seems that this feed is not straight from Sportsnet. The commercials are all DirecTV commercials. Don't really know what this means or why they have it this way. Anyone want to chime in on this?
> 
> Edit 2: during the intermission there was no Sportsnet coverage, only commercials and highlights. The highlights just had crowd noise, no announcers. Also, there were a couple of clips that looked like it was people messing with cameras. Something that wasn't supposed to air. Maybe NHL is uplinking some of the Canadian HD feeds to DirecTV. That is my only guess.


Directv used raw feeds from SuperSport South Africa, Fox sports australia, and Sky sports new zealand for super rugby.


----------



## abcward

For those with Directv, are there still any deals to be had when it comes to getting NHL Center Ice package?


----------



## CBMC

"abcward" said:


> For those with Directv, are there still any deals to be had when it comes to getting NHL Center Ice package?


There are always "deals" to be had. You should call and ask for retentions. Tell them something along the lines of: I really want the NHL center ice package, but my bill is already $xxx amount and I really can't afford full price. If the first rep doesn't offer you any deals then try again.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I hear Jiggs McDonald doing the Islanders game.


----------



## CBMC

Looks like we are getting another Sportsnet backhaul of the Edmonton/Chicago.


----------



## loudo

CBMC said:


> Looks like we are getting another Sportsnet backhaul of the Edmonton/Chicago.


That is OK with me. A Canadian feed in HD is always good.


----------



## CBMC

"loudo" said:


> That is OK with me. A Canadian feed in HD is always good.


Oh yes. Absolutely. I wasn't complaining at all. I could care less that it is a backhaul as long as it is in HD.


----------



## RACJ2

Looks like those that have FiOS and MSG as their RSN, will soon be able to see NHL games on MSG in HD [link]. I know the ruling came a while back, but it was delayed due to appeals and recently upheld.


> A federal court last week upheld the FCC ruling, which compels MSG to negotiate with Verizon regarding HD feeds. Verizon on Wednesday said the HD programming is expected to be available by mid-December.
> 
> Cablevision, the parent of MSG, released a statement Wednesday saying it will continue to appeal the FCC's decision


----------



## habsfan66

RACJ2 said:


> Looks like those that have FiOS and MSG as their RSN, will soon be able to see NHL games on MSG in HD [link]. I know the ruling came a while back, but it was delayed due to appeals and recently upheld.


Any idea if this would have any effect on Center Ice MSG telecasts?


----------



## sigma1914

habsfan66 said:


> Any idea if this would have any effect on Center Ice MSG telecasts?


For which provider? DirecTV already gets them, Dish probably never will.


----------



## habsfan66

sigma1914 said:


> For which provider? DirecTV already gets them, Dish probably never will.


I know Dish has no MSG as RSN's but they do have MSG broadcasts on Center Ice. Just wondered (hoped) that might get them in HD on CI.


----------



## RACJ2

habsfan66 said:


> I know Dish has no MSG as RSN's but they do have MSG broadcasts on Center Ice. Just wondered (hoped) that might get them in HD on CI.


Sorry, I don't know if this has any bearing on what Dish offers in their NHL CI package. Even if MSG HD is available to all providers, it seems that Dish would still have to negotiate a rate to carry it, even in the NHL CI package.


----------



## RACJ2

TheRatPatrol said:


> With all the games on today, I wish the NHL would have scheduled a few afternoon games.


Finally a couple afternoon games on a Saturday!

Philadelphia Flyers at Winnipeg Jets.......2:00 pm CT 770-1
Detroit Red Wings at Los Angeles Kings..3:00 pm	CT 215


----------



## TheRatPatrol

RACJ2 said:


> Finally a couple afternoon games on a Saturday!
> 
> Philadelphia Flyers at Winnipeg Jets.......2:00 pm CT 770-1
> Detroit Red Wings at Los Angeles Kings..3:00 pm	CT 215


I noticed that too, sweet. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## CBMC

"TheRatPatrol" said:


> I noticed that too, sweet. Thanks for the reminder.


God I hate the NHL network ticker though.


----------



## la24philly

I found it interesting that CBC sports decided to broadcast the islanders penguins game, and have jim huson call it. 2 non canadien teams.

My guess is, the NHL actually set this up the only problem is they couldnt air the game on NHLN US due to Versus doing there game.


----------



## la24philly

The penguins looked really good, Sidney crosby returns and he looked very sharp. I know it was only the islanders but 2 goals 2 assist 4 pts is a heck of a way to return.

Will see how it goes, but pens look really good for a strong playoff run, and its only november.


----------



## la24philly

97.5 the phanatic philadelphia fm sports station is having a major announcement.

Eric Lindros and John Leclair will be on, my biggest guess is the announcement of purchasing tickets to the winter classic. 

nhl.com last week sent me a message about winter classic tickets.

So will see. are any of you planning to go to the winter classic.


----------



## la24philly

nhl.com now is showing video of citizens bank park. They are begining to build the rink. one great thing about it being in a baseball park is they have lots of time to get the rink build nicely and correctly.


----------



## loudo

I like hockey, but they couldn't pay me enough to sit out in the cold and watch that game. I will be more than happy to sit at home, nice and cozy with the fireplace going, and see the game.


----------



## trh

la24philly said:


> nhl.com now is showing video of citizens bank park. They are begining to build the rink. one great thing about it being in a baseball park is they have lots of time to get the rink build nicely and correctly.


As long as it doesn't rain.


----------



## la24philly

well it rained last year in pittsburgh, and as bad as it that seemed, it forced nhl to play at night and much better game and generated a better tv rating.


----------



## trh

I agree. Would love to see these games at night. But, NBC set these Jan 1 games up because they didn't have a bowl game in the 1PM time-slot and asked the NHL to fill that period. So not sure NBC wants to move this -- even with higher ratings (since they always seem to make decisions that lower their ratings).


----------



## TheRatPatrol

RACJ2 said:


> Finally........afternoon games......


Looks like we have a full day of hockey ahead of us today.


----------



## loudo

TheRatPatrol said:


> Looks like we have a full day of hockey ahead of us today.


Glad it happened today, I was having hockey DTs from none yesterday.


----------



## cmasia

Here's comes a long post about regular season hockey - some observation, some rant, and some suggestions.

First, I love hockey. I grew up sneaking into Madison Square Garden when I was kid, and I go back to the days of Giacomin, Goyette, Nevin, Marshall, Ratelle, Hatfield, Gilbert, etc.

Back in those days, a win was a win and tie was a tie. If my team won a game and lost a game, I had 2 points. If your team had 2 ties, you had 2 points. Even as a kid I never understood this. 

Conversely, English football awards 3 points for a win, but only 2 ( 1 apiece ) for a draw. This reflects the league's desire for there to be a decisive outcome .

But hockey has now, for a number of years, under the infinite wisdom and guidance of Buttman, decided a 60 minute outcome no longer matters. In fact, instead of lessening the value of a 60 minute tie, they have increased it.

So today, with my 1 win and 1 loss, I still have 2 points. But you can lose 2 overtime games and still be level on points with me.

How did this happen? Why isn't there an outcry about the stupidity of this? It only reinforces the notion no one cares about the regular season.

This, up until now, has never been allowed in the playoffs, because, for some incredible reason, everyone's brain emerges from the winter freeze to recognize just how stupid this system is.

Now, I'm OK with the decision to create an almost artificial winner / loser scenario in every regular season game. And I understand you can't play 4 OT's on a Tuesday night in Pittsburgh when you have a home game in Toronto the next night.

But why can't we increase the value of a 60 minute win? I seriously doubt John Tortorello has ever said, "OK, boys, let's go out and play them even for 3 periods, and well get 'em in the shoot-out!"

So here is the fix. And think about it before you call me an old fart / nutcase / or worse.

4 points for a 60 minute win.
2 points for an OT win.
1 point for an OT loss.
0 points for a 60 minute loss.

Just imagine a Detroit - Chicago late season game, where the division is up for grabs and so are the top 4 seeds in the conference. Imagine if I could gain 4 points on you instead of 1.
I think we'd see much better third period hockey.

A game still tied at the end of 60 minutes should not even have the same number of points awarded as a 60 minute win. And today, it has more overall value.

I find myself watching less and less this season, and I really don't even care about OT when the difference between winning and losing is so insignificant.

OK, thoughts?

Hope you're enjoying the long weekend!


----------



## djlong

Baby steps, cmasia.. How many years did they go still allowing ties?

It's pretty recent that they got the idea that, when you buy a ticket to a sporting event, there is to be a WINNER and a LOSER.

Maybe in another 20 or 30 years they'll get to be like NASCAR and have a "come to Jesus" moment and realize that winning should be more important.


----------



## la24philly

great games yesterday, hawks looked really good, selanne god he can still score.

Pens looked good.

Lets hope the good games continue.


----------



## JoeTheDragon

djlong said:


> Baby steps, cmasia.. How many years did they go still allowing ties?
> 
> It's pretty recent that they got the idea that, when you buy a ticket to a sporting event, there is to be a WINNER and a LOSER.
> 
> Maybe in another 20 or 30 years they'll get to be like NASCAR and have a "come to Jesus" moment and realize that winning should be more important.


Talking about ties the NFL needs the Collge football over time system.


----------



## CBMC

"cmasia" said:


> Here's comes a long post about regular season hockey - some observation, some rant, and some suggestions.
> 
> First, I love hockey. I grew up sneaking into Madison Square Garden when I was kid, and I go back to the days of Giacomin, Goyette, Nevin, Marshall, Ratelle, Hatfield, Gilbert, etc.
> 
> Back in those days, a win was a win and tie was a tie. If my team won a game and lost a game, I had 2 points. If your team had 2 ties, you had 2 points. Even as a kid I never understood this.
> 
> Conversely, English football awards 3 points for a win, but only 2 ( 1 apiece ) for a draw. This reflects the league's desire for there to be a decisive outcome .
> 
> But hockey has now, for a number of years, under the infinite wisdom and guidance of Buttman, decided a 60 minute outcome no longer matters. In fact, instead of lessening the value of a 60 minute tie, they have increased it.
> 
> So today, with my 1 win and 1 loss, I still have 2 points. But you can lose 2 overtime games and still be level on points with me.
> 
> How did this happen? Why isn't there an outcry about the stupidity of this? It only reinforces the notion no one cares about the regular season.
> 
> This, up until now, has never been allowed in the playoffs, because, for some incredible reason, everyone's brain emerges from the winter freeze to recognize just how stupid this system is.
> 
> Now, I'm OK with the decision to create an almost artificial winner / loser scenario in every regular season game. And I understand you can't play 4 OT's on a Tuesday night in Pittsburgh when you have a home game in Toronto the next night.
> 
> But why can't we increase the value of a 60 minute win? I seriously doubt John Tortorello has ever said, "OK, boys, let's go out and play them even for 3 periods, and well get 'em in the shoot-out!"
> 
> So here is the fix. And think about it before you call me an old fart / nutcase / or worse.
> 
> 4 points for a 60 minute win.
> 2 points for an OT win.
> 1 point for an OT loss.
> 0 points for a 60 minute loss.
> 
> Just imagine a Detroit - Chicago late season game, where the division is up for grabs and so are the top 4 seeds in the conference. Imagine if I could gain 4 points on you instead of 1.
> I think we'd see much better third period hockey.
> 
> A game still tied at the end of 60 minutes should not even have the same number of points awarded as a 60 minute win. And today, it has more overall value.
> 
> I find myself watching less and less this season, and I really don't even care about OT when the difference between winning and losing is so insignificant.
> 
> OK, thoughts?
> 
> Hope you're enjoying the long weekend!


Just get rid of the 1 point. Win counts as 2, loss counts a 0. Maybe prioritize regulation wins over overtime like they do now.


----------



## RACJ2

cmasia said:


> Here's comes a long post about regular season hockey - some observation, some rant, and some suggestions...
> 
> ....Back in those days, a win was a win and tie was a tie. If my team won a game and lost a game, I had 2 points. *If your team had 2 ties, you had 2 points. *Even as a kid I never understood this....
> 
> ....So today, with my 1 win and 1 loss, I still have 2 points. *But you can lose 2 overtime games and still be level on points with me.*
> 
> How did this happen? Why isn't there an outcry about the stupidity of this? It only reinforces the notion no one cares about the regular season...
> 
> 4 points for a 60 minute win.
> 2 points for an OT win.
> 1 point for an OT loss.
> 0 points for a 60 minute loss...
> 
> OK, thoughts?
> 
> Hope you're enjoying the long weekend!


I believe I understand what you are trying to say. For me, when 2 eastern conference teams are playing, my first thought is I want the team my Sabres are trying to catch up to or to stay ahead of, to lose. Next, if they aren't going to lose, I'm hoping it doesn't go into overtime. I don't want both teams getting points.

I prefer what CMBC suggested, an OT win is 2 pts and OT loss is 0. Or the team that loses in overtime would get 0 points and the winner would only get 1. Then there wouldn't be so many points awarded for an OT games. So this is what you would have:

2 points for a 60 minute win.
1 points for an OT win.
0 point for an OT loss.
0 points for a 60 minute loss...

Last, in your scenario above about 2 OT loses, you get the same 2 points that you would have received for 2 regulation ties in the old scenario, when there was no OT. So that argument doesn't appear to make sense.


----------



## CBMC

"RACJ2" said:


> I believe I understand what you are trying to say. For me, when 2 eastern conference teams are playing, my first thought is I want the team my Sabres are trying to catch up to or to stay ahead of, to lose. Next, if they aren't going to lose, I'm hoping it doesn't go into overtime. I don't want both teams getting points.
> 
> I prefer what CMBC suggested, an OT win is 2 pts and OT loss is 0. Or the team that loses in overtime would get 0 points and the winner would only get 1. Then there wouldn't be so many points awarded for an OT games. So this is what you would have:
> 
> 2 points for a 60 minute win.
> 1 points for an OT win.
> 0 point for an OT loss.
> 0 points for a 60 minute loss...
> 
> Last, in your scenario above about 2 OT loses, you get the same 2 points that you would have received for 2 regulation ties in the old scenario, when there was no OT. So that argument doesn't appear to make sense.


Agree, except the winner should get two points. Most sports don't distinguish between overtime win/lose. 2 points for a win, and no points for a lose. Maybe extend the overtime to 10 minutes to determine more games in overtime and not shootout.


----------



## cmasia

Hi RACJ2.

Thanks for the comments.

While I agree with you about 2 OT loss points today being the same as the 2 Tie points in the old days, the difference today is the league mandates a decisive result.

In the old days a 60 minute draw created a total of 2 points. Now it creates 3.
So if the league wants a winner and a loser every night, your 2 OT losses should not equal 1 win.

Cheers!

Edit: By the way, I have no problem if they eliminate the OT loser's 1 point.


----------



## loudo

Great seeing more Canadian games in HD this year. Hope the trend continues.


----------



## Peter305

Looking ahead to Saturday December 3rd there's a problem with the online and onscreen schedules. The NHL Network has the Montreal game in the afternoon and the Leafs game at 7 PM. These are showing on 215 and 770 in the guide. I hope the 7 PM game will be replaced with one of the other CBC games but time will tell.

Also there was a glitch last night with the TSN feed for the Calgary game. It was dropped even though it was in the guide. Tonight there's another TSN game listed for 771. I sure hope it appears as listening to a NESN feed of a Leafs game will be painful!


----------



## Marty711

Not sure if this is the right place to post this but NHL Network is starting to carry CHL Hockey from Canada, beginning this Saturday. http://paranoidpuck.wordpress.com/2011/12/02/nhln-us-to-air-chl-hockey-root-sports-chl-schedule/

The link also includes a schedule of CHL games on Root Sports Northwest. A main reason that I have the sports pack are those CHL games. Always fun to watch.


----------



## trh

Has anyone been watching the series "Oil Change" on NHL network (here in the US; I think it is on Rogers in Canada). A behind-the-scenes documentary of the Oilers. This is the second season of the show and they had episode 2 on earlier tonight (although the DirecTV Guide said it was from 2010, but it clearly is from 2011). Pretty neat and similar to the HBO series following the Winter Classic teams. I think there is about one new show each month and it repeats throughout the month. From nhl.com: 


> In terms of style and approach, season two of Oil Change will continue to provide viewers with the same unparalleled, behind-the-scenes, insider's access to the Oilers that season one did. Using state-of-the-art, high-definition video cameras and audio-recording equipment, the Aquila crew will follow the team closely on the ice at practice and during the heat of games, in the dressing room, training rooms and coaches' offices before and after games, away from the rink at home, out in the local community and on the road around the league. We will see and hear the Oilers with their game faces on, with their hearts on their sleeves, and with their guards down during good times and bad alike.


----------



## loudo

Another Vancouver/Calgary game tonight in living SD blur-o-vision. My eyes hurt. :lol:


----------



## la24philly

So the NHL has approved of new alignment.

they now have 4 conferences 

Con A Con B West / East Con C Con D
ANA CHI BOS CAR
CGY CLB BUF NJ
COL DAL  FLA NYI
EDM DET MTL NYR
LA MIN OTT PHI
PHX NSH TB PIT
SJ STL TOR WSH
VAN WPG - -

West has two 8 team conf
East has two 7 team conf

Also everyteam will play everyteam atleast 1 home 1 road each.


----------



## trh

One of the things I like about the new alignment is the time zones. 
- Conf A is all West Coast or Mountain time zone; 
- Conf B is Central or Eastern and 
- Conferences C & D are all Eastern. 

Although I wanted the Wings in the East, I couldn't figure out an equitable way to accomplish this. Just waiting to see how they are going to do the playoffs with this new alignment.


----------



## sigma1914

trh said:


> ...
> 
> Just waiting to see how they are going to do the playoffs with this new alignment.


I thought they said the playoffs will be by division in the first 2 rounds?

The top four teams in each conference will advance to the postseason. 
From that point, the first two rounds of the Stanley Cup Playoffs will be intra-conference. 
There will be four conference champions, each of whom will advance to a final four. 
The four teams will likely be reseeded based on regular season results, with No. 1 playing No. 4 and No. 2 playing No. 3. The winners will meet in the Stanley Cup Final. It's also possible that the two eight-team conferences (or, the East) will meet and that the two seven-team conferences (the West) will meet, with the winner playing in the Final. Bettman said the general managers will decide this.


----------



## trh

I've read about six articles today. All with different answers to this question (all agree on the first two rounds, but after that will be decided next year).



> As for playoff seeding, the only thing known for sure is that the first two rounds of the playoffs will be divisional, and then it gets a little trickier. One iteration has the four conference winners getting seeded 1-4 for the third round, and then those two series winners will play each other in the Stanley Cup Final. Another possibility is that the two Eastern Conferences will get their champions and play each other, and the same thing will happen in the West. If the former ends up being the way the league goes, it would be possible to have an all-west or an all-east final, which the league may not want because of national TV ratings concerns. The latter would ensure an East-West matchup, but would make the road for an Eastern team easier because of the imbalance in number of teams.


(And I think you got your East/West mixed up with the numbers. The two western conferences have eight teams; the two eastern conferences have seven teams.)


----------



## CBMC

Don't like the uneven conference numbers. So 57.1% of eastern teams make the playoffs and 50% of western teams make it. Why not just take the top 16 teams.


----------



## TANK

Increase in ratings for some RSN's.



> Eleven local Regional Sports Networks experienced double- and triple-digit growth, including:
> 
> · Nashville (+200 percent)
> 
> · Carolina (+125 percent)
> 
> · Florida (+100 percent)
> 
> · Tampa Bay (+71 percent)
> 
> · Philadelphia (+60 percent)
> 
> · Boston (+57 percent)
> 
> · Minnesota (+53 percent)
> 
> · San Jose (+44 percent)
> 
> · Buffalo (+26 percent)
> 
> · Edmonton (+21 percent)
> 
> · New York Rangers (+14 percent)


http://puckthemedia.wordpress.com/2...kets-shows-growth-elsewhere-in-first-quarter/


----------



## loudo

TANK said:


> Increase in ratings for some RSN's.
> 
> http://puckthemedia.wordpress.com/2...kets-shows-growth-elsewhere-in-first-quarter/


I am sure it is in part the lack of basketball that is helping increase rating. Just hope they stay after December 25th.


----------



## PrinceLH

CBMC said:


> Don't like the uneven conference numbers. So 57.1% of eastern teams make the playoffs and 50% of western teams make it. Why not just take the top 16 teams.


You can bet that they won't be that way, once next season starts. The NHL will be leaving Phoenix, the day after the Coyotes play their last regular season or playoff game. Smart money says, they'll be the Nordiques, playing out of Quebec City. They'll be moved to the Northeast division, making it a 15 team Eastern Conference. They want to squeeze every last dollar out of Phoenix, before they make their move.


----------



## trh

CBMC said:


> Don't like the uneven conference numbers. So 57.1% of eastern teams make the playoffs and 50% of western teams make it. Why not just take the top 16 teams.


And what kind of out cry would happen if the top 16 teams were all from the east (or west)? I don't think that would ever happen, but it is possible if you just picked the top 16.


----------



## CBMC

"trh" said:


> And what kind of out cry would happen if the top 16 teams were all from the east (or west)? I don't think that would ever happen, but it is possible if you just picked the top 16.


I know that isn't the best solution. It is just the smaller you make the conference, the more chance you have of a team with a good (better than 50% of teams) not making the playoffs. For example, Dallas would be out of the playoffs right now under the new setup. I like the idea of the alignment. Maybe just take the top 8 teams from the a/b conferences, and the top 8 from conferences c/d. Maybe giving the top team of each conference higher seeding (like they do now with the divisions)


----------



## PrinceLH

CBMC said:


> I know that isn't the best solution. It is just the smaller you make the conference, the more chance you have of a team with a good (better than 50% of teams) not making the playoffs. For example, Dallas would be out of the playoffs right now under the new setup. I like the idea of the alignment. Maybe just take the top 8 teams from the a/b conferences, and the top 8 from conferences c/d. Maybe giving the top team of each conference higher seeding (like they do now with the divisions)


Stupid seeing the Florida teams, playing in the Northeast. So they have to fly over the Atlantic division teams, to get to their own division rivals. Same old, same old, New York area pampering.


----------



## loudo

PrinceLH said:


> Stupid seeing the Florida teams, playing in the Northeast. So they have to fly over the Atlantic division teams, to get to their own division rivals. Same old, same old, New York area pampering.


One of these years they will get it right and practical.


----------



## RACJ2

PrinceLH said:


> Stupid seeing the Florida teams, playing in the Northeast. So they have to fly over the Atlantic division teams, to get to their own division rivals. Same old, same old, New York area pampering.


Since they wanted to move Winnipeg to a conference in the central time zone, that left 4 teams in the current SE Division. It probably was easier to split them and put 2 in the current NE Division and 2 in the current Atlantic Division. For the western conference, they grouped them into 2 geographical areas, which makes sense. Overall they maintained the most number of established rivalries. Splitting up good rivalries could have hurt NHL ratings, something they can't afford.


----------



## CBMC

Getting a backhaul of the TSN-HABS feed. Nice to see a game between two Canadian teams in HD. (not on CBC)



"PrinceLH" said:


> Stupid seeing the Florida teams, playing in the Northeast. So they have to fly over the Atlantic division teams, to get to their own division rivals. Same old, same old, New York area pampering.


I don't mind the realignment, I just wouldn't want to see the team with the fifth or sixth best record in the west/east not make the playoffs because they are in a tough division. Pick the top 8 from the a/b and c/d and reseed. Like they do now in the playoffs.


----------



## la24philly

Should the new york islanders, move to brooklyn.

http://www.nypost.com/p/sports/islanders/ratner_maybe_isle_see_ya_in_klyn_aRlBbjnOGjt9adPp22FUaN

there lease is up after the 2015 season at nassau. No plans to build an arena.

The barclay's center opens sept 2012, the Nets will be its primary tennant.


----------



## Jimmy 440

Wow,an in house production tonight from the Canes tonight v. Phoenix And it's in HD


----------



## Maleman

Jimmy 440 said:


> Wow,an in house production tonight from the Canes tonight v. Phoenix And it's in HD


wow is right, quite interesting , i just got the audio....is it the radio broadcast?

OMG audio is waaaaaaaay behind , better to turn the audio offf


----------



## TheRatPatrol

And its blacked out here in Phoenix and it shouldn't be. Away games not carried on FSAZ should be available to us.


----------



## Jimmy 440

I feel your pain ! I'm all too familar.I feel like the NHLN has adopted the Flyers this season.


----------



## la24philly

Winter Classic monday 60 % chance of rain, and tuesday 60% chance of snow, i wonder how the weather will affect the WC.

I hope some network will televise the alumni game on dec 31.

Rangers alumni, vs flyers alumni. I cant believe bernie parent will suit for the flyers 1 last time.


----------



## trh

la24philly said:


> I hope some network will televise the alumni game on dec 31.


Yes, on Versus/Comcast Philly and MSG (delayed). From nhl.com:


> NEW YORK, NY -- For the first time, fans throughout North America will be able to enjoy live broadcast coverage of the Molson Canadian 2012 NHL Winter Classic® Alumni Game when Philadelphia Flyers and New York Rangers legends meet outdoors at Citizens Bank Park in Philadelphia on Saturday, Dec. 31 at 1 p.m., ET. A reunion of celebrated names in the proud histories of both franchises, the game will be broadcast live on VERSUS in the United States; CBC in Canada and Comcast SportsNet Philadelphia in the Philadelphia area. MSG Network will show the game on a tape delay in the New York area at 4 p.m. E.T p.m. ... Currently, 59 former players and coaches are scheduled to participate in the celebration of this legendary rivalry in this unique outdoor setting. Those set to return for the Flyers include Bob Clarke, Eric Lindros, John LeClair, Mark Howe, Jeremy Roenick, and Reggie Leach. Pat Quinn, whose tenure as Flyers head coach included an NHL-record, 35-game unbeaten streak in 1979-80, will direct the Philadelphia bench. Mike Keenan, who coached both teams and guided the Rangers to their first Stanley Cup® in 54 years in 1993-94, will coach a Rangers alumni roster that is expected to include Mark Messier, Brian Leetch, Adam Graves, Ron Duguay, Dave Maloney and Mike Gartner.


----------



## la24philly

guys, the winter classic was great. 

I like NBC nwe graphics now vs the old ones, i hate the ticket in general, but i much prefer not seeing the citys full name spelled taking up the whole screen.


If i had to guess where it will be next year the winter classic. I'm guessing colorado 

NHL will be getting out of the east, my early team prediction, Sharks - AVS or Stars - AVS


----------



## trh

Depends on how the ratings for NBC were this year with the 3pm game. I think they will still stay in the east (maybe central). The time slot that NBC has requested (and the Winter Classic is supposed to played each year through Jan 1, 2021) is 1PM eastern. But I'm sure if the ratings were good this year (and last year when the game was moved to 9pm because of rain), NBC would "allow" a later start.


----------



## la24philly

the rating was a 2.4 worst of all the classics, despit it being very compeititve.

last years was 2.8 plus it was in prime time. the best was 2.9 wings hawks.


----------



## la24philly

NHL Center Ice Half season offer.

123.80 1 payment or 4 at 30.95


----------



## Maleman

Disappointed no HD leafs/jets  directv use to show leafstvhd games and recently showed tsn-wpg games.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Maleman said:


> Disappointed no HD leafs/jets  directv use to show leafstvhd games and recently showed tsn-wpg games.


D* has access to SportsNet Ontario HD (for MLBEI) which shows Leafs games as well, but not to Leafs TV HD.


----------



## n3ntj

Why doesn't the NHL offer a free Game Center subscription to its NHL Center Ice subscribers? This way, fans can still catch games when they are out of town. I saw an ad for NBA LP the other day and the NBA offers online access to the games for their LP subscribers.


----------



## trh

n3ntj said:


> Why doesn't the NHL offer a free Game Center subscription to its NHL Center Ice subscribers?


Because hockey is a for profit business and they love to get as much as they can.


----------



## loudo

n3ntj said:


> Why doesn't the NHL offer a free Game Center subscription to its NHL Center Ice subscribers? This way, fans can still catch games when they are out of town. I saw an ad for NBA LP the other day and the NBA offers online access to the games for their LP subscribers.


I think they call it Greedy.


----------



## la24philly

Guys, I hate to give credit where credit is due, especially since im a flyers fan. 

But the New York Rangers are on fire right now, leading the East and I think now the NHL with there win last night.

Lunqvist is just playing bonkers right now.


----------



## la24philly

NHLPA, refused to approve the new NHL alignment. The same format this year will be next year. As far as the jets moving to the west, not sure if that still stands.


----------



## wolfjc

la24philly said:


> NHLPA, refused to approve the new NHL alignment. The same format this year will be next year. As far as the jets moving to the west, not sure if that still stands.


I don't think that this looks good re: the upcoming players agreement.
Could we be in for another lost season?


----------



## TANK

wolfjc said:


> I don't think that this looks good re: the upcoming players agreement.
> Could we be in for another lost season?


I would be shocked if the 2012 season started on time. I expect another lock out next season.

I doubt we lose the whole season, Comcast/NBC has too much to lose .


----------



## trh

la24philly said:


> As far as the jets moving to the west, not sure if that still stands.


As of this weekend, the league said that since the NHLPA didn't approve the realignment, nothing will change for next season; so the Jets stay in the SE. So far both sides are rattling their sabers. I wouldn't bet money on the season starting on time next October.


----------



## slapshot1959

I agree. This is just a glimpse of what will transpire this summer. Theyre starting to flex their muscles dig in to their positions in what will be extremely difficult negotiations. 

I'd also be very surprised we have an on time start next season. Just hope we don't lose the whole season. That would be real bad for hockey but somehow I don't think they'd care.


----------



## Maleman

Ugh no Toronto feed even though it's in the guide  and the sabers feed is lagging


----------



## mp3trojan

My apologies of this is old news but I want to enjoy the game instead of reading 22 pages of posts.With the exception of the last 2 seasons I subbed to NHLCI for 10 years. Just turned on for the half season deal and none of the HD feeds are up on the CI channels but the SD feeds are. However the HD feeds are up on the corresponding RSN. Called D* and they gave me a long rant about broadcast rights. Aren't they just re-maps of the RSN? No banner msgs. Just the D* logo. 

What's up with that?
Thanks


----------



## trh

When you were talking with DirecTV, did they refresh your systems? You can do it at www.directv.com/resend


----------



## loudo

mp3trojan said:


> My apologies of this is old news but I want to enjoy the game instead of reading 22 pages of posts.With the exception of the last 2 seasons I subbed to NHLCI for 10 years. Just turned on for the half season deal and none of the HD feeds are up on the CI channels but the SD feeds are. However the HD feeds are up on the corresponding RSN. Called D* and they gave me a long rant about broadcast rights. Aren't they just re-maps of the RSN? No banner msgs. Just the D* logo.
> 
> What's up with that?
> Thanks


I have them here on the RSN, plus the remap 700's of CI. The only game that may be blacked out, would be the the Tampa/Caps game, because it is on the NHL Network.

Sometimes a re-hit of your receiver will correct problems with HD channels missing. You can do that at: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=1300009


----------



## mp3trojan

Maybe I need to do a rehit online. Sure didnt make sense to me. I'm getting the ANA-EDM feed on CI. Only one. It's not an authorization issue just the D* logo.

Thanks for the quick reply.

Edit: Now they're up. Have they been up all night for you? Funny they come up after my call to D* and they gave me all that line of S*


----------



## loudo

mp3trojan said:


> Edit: Now they're up. Have they been up all night for you? Funny they come up after my call to D* and they gave me all that line of S*


I am not sure. Was watching the Panther game prior to seeing your email.


----------



## trh

I was watching Toronto/Buffalo and Phoenix/Columbus in HD on CI channels. Tampa game on NHL network (so no CI) and also Panthers only available to me on RSN.


----------



## mp3trojan

Noticed all this 5 minutes after activating so maybe it took a few for my H20 to figure it out and get the remaps right. Still puzzling.
Too bad no EDM feed tonight or is there? Only seeing the ANA feed in the guide.
Thanks


----------



## trh

mp3trojan said:


> Too bad no EDM feed tonight or is there? Only seeing the ANA feed in the guide.
> Thanks


I only have one HD feed also. Now might be a good time to go back and read some of the 22 pages. But to save you some time, there was a recurring theme: 'no/not enough HD feeds from Canada'.


----------



## mp3trojan

Gotta say, not a fan of the CBC raw feed of the MTL-NYR game. I now have see. EVERY D* promo they have. Had to tune away during intermissions. Wall to wall D* promos on an endless loop for 30 minutes not counting tv time outs. At least its HNIC! At least game 2 isn't. Thank goodness!


----------



## Mickstix

Anyone else getting the "Not Subscribed" screen, when trying to watch the [email protected] (Caps feed # 773-1) on DTV's CenterIce today??  Hurricanes (772-1) feed is up fine?


----------



## TANK

Mickstix said:


> Anyone else getting the "Not Subscribed" screen, when trying to watch the [email protected] (Caps feed # 773-1) on DTV's CenterIce today??  Hurricanes (772-1) feed is up fine?


I got both feeds here in Central Florida


----------



## CBMC

Colorado v kings game not showing on altitude? Never had a problem receiving Altitude feeds before. Getting the Kings FSN feed. Everyone blacked out on this one?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

"CBMC" said:


> Colorado v kings game not showing on altitude? Never had a problem receiving Altitude feeds before. Getting the Kings FSN feed. Everyone blacked out on this one?


I'm getting it fine here.


----------



## loudo

CBMC said:


> Colorado v kings game not showing on altitude? Never had a problem receiving Altitude feeds before. Getting the Kings FSN feed. Everyone blacked out on this one?


Got it here on 681 & 692.


----------



## TANK

All the ratings for VS,NBC, and NBCSN from Oct 6th -Jan 18th.

http://puckthemedia.wordpress.com/2...-sports-net-numbers-led-by-sabres-blackhawks/

Last season's VS ratings

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=185438


----------



## la24philly

NHL Center ICE free preview 2/13/2012 - 2/19/2012


----------



## la24philly

they probably will also have there race to the puck special, for those who haven't signed up yet for CI i would wait till feb 13. 

It will be cheaper.


----------



## spiketoo

I see its on WGN. Can't D p/u the TSN HD feed?


----------



## RACJ2

la24philly said:


> they probably will also have there race to the puck special, for those who haven't signed up yet for CI i would wait till feb 13.
> 
> It will be cheaper.


My guess is that during the upcoming free preview, it will still be the same 1/2 season pricing of $123.80.


----------



## la24philly

RACJ2 said:


> My guess is that during the upcoming free preview, it will still be the same 1/2 season pricing of $123.80.


why would they sell the half price offer when theyre will be about 6 / 7 weeks left.

they will be selling the final qtr of the season.

it will be lower.


----------



## RACJ2

la24philly said:


> why would they sell the half price offer when theyre will be about 6 / 7 weeks left.
> 
> they will be selling the final qtr of the season.
> 
> it will be lower.


You may be right, at some point it will go down to about $80, but I thought it was closer to the playoffs.


----------



## la24philly

i wish MLB TV and NHL would get to gether again and do the buy mlb.tv and get rest of NHL gcl free.


----------



## trh

I guess this doesn't actually fit in here, but the Winter Classic for 2013 will be Toronto & Detroit and is being played at "the big house": University of Michigan's football stadium. Seats around 109,000.


----------



## la24philly

NHL CI will be 79 rest of season offer starting on the 13th. Free week 13th to 19th


----------



## tenpins

With the recent stadium expansion, I believe that attendance will be closer 115,000. They had 114,804 for the Sept 10,2011 Notre Dame game. It's all about the $'s. IMHO


----------



## trh

Next Sunday 2/19/12 is Hockey Day in the US. Three games start at 12:30 ET: 

Pittsburgh @ Buffalo NBC (HD)
San Jose @ Detroit NBC (HD),NHLN-CA
St Louis @ Chicago NBC (HD) 

I'm wondering if I'll be able to watch all three (1 on local NBC and 2 on CI) or am I only going to be able to watch the game my local NBC station carries?


----------



## Marty711

trh said:


> Next Sunday 2/19/12 is Hockey Day in the US. Three games start at 12:30 ET:
> 
> Pittsburgh @ Buffalo NBC (HD)
> San Jose @ Detroit NBC (HD),NHLN-CA
> St Louis @ Chicago NBC (HD)
> 
> I'm wondering if I'll be able to watch all three (1 on local NBC and 2 on CI) or am I only going to be able to watch the game my local NBC station carries?


Center Ice won't have them but they will be streamed on nbcsports.com. I think they did the same thing last year.


----------



## zimm7778

I'm watching the Senators/Panthers game. Am I watching the arena jumbotron feed???!


----------



## loudo

zimm7778 said:


> I'm watching the Senators/Panthers game. Am I watching the arena jumbotron feed???!


Looks like the in house feed. SD video in HD, with the radio WQAM broadcasters. Not FOX Sports HD quality, but at least we get the game on a non-broadcast night. Thanks Panthers and DirecTV CI.


----------



## habsfan66

loudo said:


> Looks like the in house feed. SD video in HD, with the radio WQAM broadcasters. Not FOX Sports HD quality, but at least we get the game on a non-broadcast night. Thanks Panthers and DirecTV CI.


Amazed that there was no Canadian broadcast of the game. Understand that some US teams don't carry some games against Canadian teams due to perceived lack of interest I guess but didn't realize any Canadian team games weren't televised. Explains why it wasn't on Dish Center Ice although CSR I sopoke with had no clue (as usual).


----------



## CBMC

Nhl networks coverage of the detroit/nashville game is a joke. Extra commercials during timeout. Late to come back from commercials/intermission. Terrible bottom ticker. I also notice they are overlaying their own graphics/promos. I don't mind the score box, however it is annoying to see a static upcoming game screen when the announcer is doing a promo for fsn. Not to mention that the contrast is unbelievably high (though i am not going to blame the nhl network for that, probably fsn) Awful, just awful.


----------



## Marty711

CBMC said:


> Nhl networks coverage of the detroit/nashville game is a joke. Extra commercials during timeout. Late to come back from commercials/intermission. Terrible bottom ticker. I also notice they are overlaying their own graphics/promos. I don't mind the score box, however it is annoying to see a static upcoming game screen when the announcer is doing a promo for fsn. Not to mention that the contrast is unbelievably high (though i am not going to blame the nhl network for that, probably fsn) Awful, just awful.


I'd cut them some slack. This was their first game using this method. NBA TV has been doing this for awhile now. I agree that it was awkward and the promos were odd but give them some time to work it all out.


----------



## la24philly

Hockey weekend in america tons of games.

sat

PIT @ PHI NHL NET

TOR @ VAN NHL NET

sun

PIT @ BUF NBC 1230 2 of the 1230 games games will be on nbc sports.com depends on your area.
SJ @ DET NBC 1230
STL @ CHI NBC 1230

BOS @ MIN NBC 330

NJ @ MTL NBCSP 6


----------



## CBMC

"Marty711" said:


> I'd cut them some slack. This was their first game using this method. NBA TV has been doing this for awhile now. I agree that it was awkward and the promos were odd but give them some time to work it all out.


I would cut them some slack on some things. But not when they add commercials during a timeout(after icing) that isn't present in the fsn broadcast, then coming back 10 seconds late because you had to add the extra 30 seconds of commercials. That and the ticker at the bottom of the screen. That ticker absolutely drives me crazy. Why can't they do it like they had in previous years, only show it during non live broadcasts. Not during live games...extremely distracting, but sadly more and more networks are doing it during sports. (mlb, fox nfl, etc.)


----------



## cadet502

la24philly said:


> NHL CI will be 79 rest of season offer starting on the 13th. Free week 13th to 19th


This is a tempting price.

Does CI continue into the first few rounds of the playoffs when NBC/NBCSports will only show select games?


----------



## loudo

cadet502 said:


> This is a tempting price.
> 
> Does CI continue into the first few rounds of the playoffs when NBC/NBCSports will only show select games?


Yes, they do have some of the games from the first two rounds of the playoffs.


----------



## trh

I believe CI will be good for the first round, but after that, all games will be on an NBC station.

Edit: from the NHL press release when they signed the contract with NBC:


> Along with the NBC/Versus share for the Cup Final, Ebersol said that starting with the 2012 Stanley Cup Playoffs, of a possible 28 games during the NHL's second round, 24 will be broadcast in full on Versus and another four on NBC. For the conference finals, 12 of the possible 14 games will be on Versus and the other two on NBC.


Local sports networks can carry their teams' 1st round games, but any games on NBC, and any NBC cable games from the 2nd round onward, will be exclusive to NBC.
Continued sharing of the Stanley Cup Final on NBC (which will air Games 1, 2, 5, 6, and 7) and NBC Sports Network (Games 3 and 4).


----------



## loudo

This is from the CI web site:
*"Q: HOW MANY GAMES CAN I EXPECT TO SEE ON NHL® CENTER ICE®?*
A: As an NHL® CENTER ICE® subscriber, you will see up to 40 games a week (from outside your local viewing area) throughout the regular season, select games from the first two rounds of the Stanley Cup® playoffs, plus premier Canadian match-ups."


----------



## trh

I wonder if that has been updated since the new NBC/NHL contract?
My quote came from *NHL-NBC Press Release*


----------



## loudo

I guess we will find out when the playoffs start. Hope we get the first two rounds though.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Did anyone find links to the other games yet?


----------



## TANK

TV ratings for Every VERSUS/NBC Sports Network Game This Season,

http://puckthemedia.wordpress.com/2...this-season-including-many-weve-been-missing/


----------



## 1980ws

Well, the NHL CI free preview got me. I bit on the $79.90 Monday. I vowed to give it up this year, but broke down with all the games this weekend. My local teams are either bad or boring, my "displaced from team" is maddening, yet the game reeled me back in, just as I thought I was out. Overall great HD, stunning audio & some awesome hockey.
Anybody else sign on?


----------



## Jimmy 440

Wow, CSN P for tonight's the Flyers/Jets game,and it's in HD !


----------



## TheRatPatrol

"Jimmy 440" said:


> Wow, CSN P for tonight's the Flyers/Jets game,and it's in HD !


Looks like a backhaul feed.


----------



## Jimmy 440

TheRatPatrol said:


> Looks like a backhaul feed.


Works for me ! <lol>


----------



## TheRatPatrol

"Jimmy 440" said:


> Works for me ! <lol>


Yes sir, looks good.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Maybe we"ll be lucky and get the backhaul HD feed of Thursdays Flyers/Oilers game.


----------



## Jimmy 440

Back haul,front haul,side haul,CSN P,SN W,as long as it's in HD ! <lol>


----------



## TheRatPatrol

"Jimmy 440" said:


> Back haul,front haul,side haul,CSN P,SN W,as long as it's in HD ! <lol>


Exactly, bring on the HD.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Jimmy 440 said:


> Back haul,front haul,side haul,CSN P,SN W,as long as it's in HD ! <lol>


LOL and since it's on NHL Center Ice and not NHL Network, we actually got to see it here in Monmouth county!


----------



## la24philly

great action today saturday. I noticed on Tuesday there now is a double header scheduled, im guessing a makeup game for no nbc game on sunday afternoon. 

tuesday DH on nbcs

Kings @ Wild

Flyers @ Sharks ( CSN-CA feed.) 

I think this will be the first game all year that they will use CSN feed since changing from VS to NBC sports net.


----------



## Jimmy 440

Jersey Girl said:


> LOL and since it's on NHL Center Ice and not NHL Network, we actually got to see it here in Monmouth county!


Jersey Girl,where in Monmouth County are you ? I'm in Middletown.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Jimmy 440 said:


> Jersey Girl,where in Monmouth County are you ? I'm in Middletown.


Colts Neck


----------



## la24philly

Triple Header today on 2 networks with a split

3 games

1230 Bruins @ Rangers NBC

4 BlackHawks @ Redwings NHL N US

7 Flyers @ Capitals NBC Sports Net


----------



## Jimmy 440

Jersey Girl said:


> Colts Neck


So you get the Flyers games on CI in Colts Neck on D ?
And the NHLN is blacked out there ? 
I'm just over the resevoir in Middletown.


----------



## CBMC

"la24philly" said:


> Triple Header today on 2 networks with a split
> 
> 3 games
> 
> 1230 Bruins @ Rangers NBC
> 
> 4 BlackHawks @ Redwings NHL N US
> 
> 7 Flyers @ Capitals NBC Sports Net


I know we all complain about not getting hd canadian feeds. But am I the only one who feels that nhl network does an awful job of covering games. Just give us the fsn feed without extra commercials. I know I am starting to sound like a broken record, but nhl network is terrible. Get rid of the ticker. Really annoying, especially when there is a graphic at the bottom of the screen that is cut off.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Jimmy 440 said:


> So you get the Flyers games on CI in Colts Neck on D ?
> And the NHLN is blacked out there ?
> I'm just over the resevoir in Middletown.


Exactly. Apparently for some reason the NHL Network has a larger blackout area than the Center Ice package does.

Makes no sense.


----------



## la24philly

New NHL network graphics or copying NBA TV

Last nights TB @ WSH game on NHL N seem to me that the NHL is copying NBATV.

the commentary was done by CSN washington announcers.

but the graphics werent CSN - NHL N now has its own graphics.

one of the things i didnt like or found annoying was, why do we need to see 3 circles indicating what period were in.

so now you got this new game graphics in the top left, NHL new big live logo in the top right, and not to mention the annoying bottom line on 24/7


----------



## ohpuckhead

No HNIC feed for Sabres @ Senators tonight? Neither, SD or HD. Sabres feed is fine but I wonder what happened on 770?


----------



## ohpuckhead

CBMC said:


> I know we all complain about not getting hd canadian feeds. But am I the only one who feels that nhl network does an awful job of covering games. Just give us the fsn feed without extra commercials. I know I am starting to sound like a broken record, but nhl network is terrible. Get rid of the ticker. Really annoying, especially when there is a graphic at the bottom of the screen that is cut off.


AGREED!


----------



## loudo

ohpuckhead said:


> No HNIC feed for Sabres @ Senators tonight? Neither, SD or HD. Sabres feed is fine but I wonder what happened on 770?


HNIC Game is on NHL Network, in HD.


----------



## trh

The CBC has two 7pm games scheduled tonight for HNIC.
7 p.m. ET Buffalo at Ottawa 
7 p.m. ET Philadelphia at Toronto 
10 p.m. ET Montreal at Vancouver

Philly @ Tor is on the NHL Network; Buffalo at Ottawa is the Buffalo feed -- not the CBC feed even though it is listed on my directory as scheduled for 770/770-1 HD (but nothing on 770).


----------



## la24philly

did anyone watch that HNIC philly leaf game.

did they use the New NHL graphics as they have been for the past 2 games w games on NHL N or did they continue to use CBC


----------



## la24philly

big win for flyers great game overall best NHL game i seen in years.

hartnell in OT with .9 left scores and pens 11 game win streak ends


----------



## la24philly

NBC starting to roll out its playoff promos on commercials

NBC NBCSP CNBC and NHL N are networks to be used in playoffs.


----------



## trh

la24philly said:


> hartnell in OT with .9 left scores and pens 11 game win streak ends


Thanks. I WAS recording this to transfer to my iPad so I could watch it while I'm on a business trip road tomorrow.


----------



## la24philly

NHL Doubleheader tomorrow night

Devils @ Rangers NBC SP

Ducks @ Sharks NBC SP - they will be using CSN CA feed.


----------



## la24philly

Tuesday is also a doubleheader NBC SP 

PHX @ DAL

SJ @ LA


----------



## Jimmy 440

Looking ahead to Saturday 3/24,I see NO HNIC early game on Center Ice ch 770 0r 770-1
Hence ZERO coverage of the [email protected] !


----------



## TANK

TANK said:


> TV ratings for Every VERSUS/NBC Sports Network Game This Season,
> 
> http://puckthemedia.wordpress.com/2...this-season-including-many-weve-been-missing/


More ratings for NBCSN. No really great ratings,most are just average and some are embarrassingly low

http://puckthemedia.wordpress.com/2...-for-nbcsn-crosby-return-down-from-last-time/


----------



## CBMC

Getting sportsnet canucks feed. Not a backhaul either. Is this a first?


----------



## loudo

CBMC said:


> Getting sportsnet canucks feed. Not a backhaul either. Is this a first?


That is a rarity for sure, but a welcomed one.


----------



## trh

Jimmy 440 said:


> Looking ahead to Saturday 3/24,I see NO HNIC early game on Center Ice ch 770 0r 770-1
> Hence ZERO coverage of the [email protected] !


Where do you see that? My guide (I know it changes) shows the game on 770 & 770-1 HD.


----------



## Jimmy 440

trh said:


> Where do you see that? My guide (I know it changes) shows the game on 770 & 770-1 HD.


The guide has changed.It has been updated.I checked the other night before posting.It wasn't there & it wasn't there as of 5pm E tonight.Thank you D !
Thx for your update too.


----------



## trh

Let's just hope it is accurate this week.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Anyone know why the college hockey game on 668 FSN North is blacked out? It's not available on any other channel.


----------



## trh

TheRatPatrol said:


> Anyone know why the college hockey game on 668 FSN North is blacked out? It's not available on any other channel.


Not sure, but *Inside College Hockey* said the game was supposed to be on DirecTV 658. I've been watching some of the games on www.watchespn.com.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Thanks for the info. BTW the second game is in the clear on 628 NESN.


----------



## la24philly

doubleheader tonight NBC SN

TB @ PHI no blackout

LA @ VAN TSN FEED


----------



## la24philly

in addition to the NHL playoffs on NBC NBC SP CNBC and NHL network as advertise on commercials lately on hockey games via NBC.

I notice there is now an NBC SP alternate under 603. Looks like directv added this till playoffs are over atleast 1st 2 rds.


----------



## TANK

> NBC's Stanley Cup Playoff Schedule in April
> 
> April 14, 3 p.m. ET - Conference Quarterfinal
> April 15, 12 p.m. ET - Conference Quarterfinal
> April 15, 3 p.m. ET - Conference Quarterfinal
> April 21, 3 p.m. ET - Conference Quarterfinal
> April 22, 12 p.m. ET - Conference Quarterfinal
> April 22, 3 p.m. ET - Conference Quarterfinal
> April 28, 3 p.m. ET - Conference Semi-final
> April 29, 3 p.m. ET - Conference Semi-final


Surprised NBC is doing doubleheaders with the possibility of long OT games running way past 3pm est.

http://puckthemedia.wordpress.com/2012/03/27/nbcs-stanley-cup-playoff-schedule-in-april/


----------



## trh

la24philly said:


> I notice there is now an NBC SP alternate under 603. Looks like directv added this till playoffs are over atleast 1st 2 rds.


Those channels have been there all season ( and I think they were there last year).


----------



## la24philly

NHL really upping the coverage these final 2 weeks.

NBC has alot of doubleheaders.

april 7 the final day of reg season for all clubs.

NHL going out with a bang doing 4 games on 3 networks and they all go right into each other.

NBC 1 NBC SP 4pm and 730pm NHL network 10pm.


----------



## la24philly

Im trying to figure out why det columbus game is on NBC SP tonight.

they are doing a doubleheader, but there are other games that could have been chosen or flex.

rangers, jets would have been a better pick with meaning.

DET is already in and col has been eliminated since opening night.


----------



## AaronBlind

I would pay a fair amount for a playoffs-only Center Ice package.


----------



## CBMC

Another vancouver SNET hd broadcast tonight.


----------



## loudo

CBMC said:


> Another vancouver SNET hd broadcast tonight.


That was nice. Hope we see more SNet in HD, in the future.


----------



## CBMC

Nhl network should take a note from nbc. Getting the tsn feed with tsn intermission and studio lookins. Plus, only one unobtrusive logo on the bottom right. Unlike nhl network. On NHL network I keep trying to hit the exit bottom on my remote because I think my guide is on the screen.


----------



## Mickstix

Really appreciate CenterIce not showing the Caps/Montreal game.. Blackedout due to "NHLnet" supposedly showing it.. Execpt NHLnet changed their mind and showed the Buffalo/Toronto game instead, yet CenterIce "didn't" black that out.. So Buf/Tor is on 2 networks while the Caps are on none..


----------



## Jimmy 440

The drooped the ball !


----------



## TANK

If any one is interested in the ratings for early round of playoffs--

http://puckthemedia.wordpress.com/2...rs-ever-for-april-regular-season-game-on-nbc/


----------



## habsfan66

Mickstix said:


> Really appreciate CenterIce not showing the Caps/Montreal game.. Blackedout due to "NHLnet" supposedly showing it.. Execpt NHLnet changed their mind and showed the Buffalo/Toronto game instead, yet CenterIce "didn't" black that out.. So Buf/Tor is on 2 networks while the Caps are on none..


Wow, Caps-Habs game was actually on Dish CI but not DirecTV's? I guess miracles do happen.


----------



## JoeTheDragon

AaronBlind said:


> I would pay a fair amount for a playoffs-only Center Ice package.


no need for CI for the playoffs any more. It's on the NBC channels and NHL network.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

"JoeTheDragon" said:


> no need for CI for the playoffs any more. It's on the NBC channels and NHL network.


Yeah looks like only one more night of HNIC.


----------



## Jimmy 440

I dread the Flyers being on the NHLN during the playoffs & getting screwed out of seeing them.Keep them on Center Ice, & NBCSN & NBC !


----------



## la24philly

final day in NHL reg season, and wow 15 games all 30 teams in action.

4 games on national tv on 3 networks.

Chicago vs Detroit 1pm NBC

Philadelphia vs Pittsburgh 4pm NBC SP

Washington vs NY Rangers 6:30pm NBC SP

Los Angeles vs San Jose 10:30pm NBC SP


CANADA has games HNIC

Chicago vs Detroit 1pm TSN 2

Otttawa vs New Jersey 2pm CBC

Toronto vs Montreal 7pm CBC

Tampa Bay vs Winnipeg 7pm CBC

Edmonton VS Vancouver 10pm CBC 

the Presidents trophy, Southeast Divison, Pacific Division are all up for grabs


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Well tonight's the last night for HNIC pre game, main game, Don Cherry, and Hot Stove, enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## la24philly

Canucks once again get the P trophy, and home field throughout. So are we looking at a 94 rematch rangers, nucks.

Phoenix looked good, Caps are on fire right now.

NHL network 1pm and also on nhl.com the playoff release schedule for 1st rd.

will see waht games, NBC NBC SP CNBC and NHL network get


----------



## sigma1914

la24philly said:


> Canucks once again get the P trophy, and home field throughout. So are we looking at a 94 rematch rangers, nucks.
> 
> ...


How often do the top seeds both make the finals? Seeding means nothing in the NHL and the East is pretty stacked...the 4th 5th & 6th seeds all have equal to or more points than the 2 seed.

*GO REDWINGS!!!!*


----------



## la24philly

well, nucks look good, rangers been solid all year.

anyteam in the east does have a nice shot

devils playing well, sens, even the caps are on fire. Flyers need bryzgalvo back, but they have a shot, pens are stacked, but can be beat. 

to me it's all about matchups, certain teams play well against certain teams.

ill use my flyers as an example.

I feel confident against Penguins, senators, devils, capitals, Panthers

but Flyers have struggled against Rangers and Bruins all year 

so to me its who plays and when they play.

however, flyers lost alot of games due to shootout, and say good buy to the shootouts.

im ready for a 4 OT game.


----------



## la24philly

NHL playoff schedules released

http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=626625


----------



## la24philly

Flyers vs Penguins

game 1 4/11 @ PIT 730pm NBC SP / TSN

game 2 4/13 @ PIT 730pm NBC SP / TSN

game 3 4/15 @ PHI 3pm NBC / TSN

game 4 4/18 @ PHI 730pm NBC SP / TSN

game 5 4/20 @ PIT 730pm NBC SP / TSN

game 6 4/22 @ PHI time TBD and network TBD

game 7 4/24 @ PIT time TBD and network TBD

so for those in the philly market will see if CSN does any games that may affect blackout.

but good news for those who were wondering if NHL N was doing any games with this series.


----------



## Jimmy 440

la24philly said:


> Flyers vs Penguins
> 
> game 1 4/11 @ PIT 730pm NBC SP / TSN
> 
> game 2 4/13 @ PIT 730pm NBC SP / TSN
> 
> game 3 4/15 @ PHI 3pm NBC / TSN
> 
> game 4 4/18 @ PHI 730pm NBC SP / TSN
> 
> game 5 4/20 @ PIT 730pm NBC SP / TSN
> 
> game 6 4/22 @ PHI time TBD and network TBD
> 
> game 7 4/24 @ PIT time TBD and network TBD
> 
> so for those in the philly market will see if CSN does any games that may affect blackout.
> 
> but good news for those who were wondering if NHL N was doing any games with this series.


Good news for me & others on the fringe of the Philly market who receive the Flyers on Center Ice


----------



## la24philly

I just checked, flyers site, games 1 2 4 5 CSN is doing the game as well as NBC SP so will see if were blacked out.


----------



## goaliedad

I am not sure I understand the blackout rules. I live in Omaha,ne but am st Louis blues fan. All year I would receive fox Midwest feed. Now that playoffs start I no longer receive that feed. I only can watch on cnbc. Just don't understand why I no longer receive the fox Midwest feed. No blackouts on that channel all year. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## CBMC

"goaliedad" said:


> I am not sure I understand the blackout rules. I live in Omaha,ne but am st Louis blues fan. All year I would receive fox Midwest feed. Now that playoffs start I no longer receive that feed. I only can watch on cnbc. Just don't understand why I no longer receive the fox Midwest feed. No blackouts on that channel all year. Thanks for letting me vent.


Because you aren't in the fsmw viewing area. For example, I live in St. louis and only get the fsmidwest feed. If I lived in san jose, I will only get the csn shark feed. The rsns are just used for the local markets in the first round. I think in the second round it goes to all national broadcasts, though that might not happen until the third round.


----------



## trh

goaliedad said:


> I am not sure I understand the blackout rules. I live in Omaha,ne but am st Louis blues fan. All year I would receive fox Midwest feed. Now that playoffs start I no longer receive that feed. I only can watch on cnbc. Just don't understand why I no longer receive the fox Midwest feed. No blackouts on that channel all year. Thanks for letting me vent.


Did you receive Fox MW with a Center Ice package? CI ends at the end of the regular season. NBC stations are carrying all the games; local RSNs can carry during the first round. After that, only NBC. (the NHL network will carry some games and will be used as an overflow channel if required)


----------



## goaliedad

So because of this blackout rule. I have to listen to the homers who do the sharks broadcast on a national feed. This sucks.


----------



## trh

I don't believe what you're experiencing is a black out.


----------



## goaliedad

Fox sports Midwest includes nebraska as a viewing area typically. This is due to Nebraska having no major league sports in the area. This may have changed and I was not aware of that sometimes they make changes and don't inform anybody. It is just funny that all season I watched the blues on 671 and now I can't even watch blues live any more during the most important time of the season. I also pay extra to have access to all the fox sports station but that seems to be worthless too.


----------



## trh

Buying the Sports Package on DirecTV doesn't get you any of the major league games (NHL, NFL, MLB, NBA) unless it is on your RSN. 

In additional to the Sports Package, did you also subscribe to NHL Center Ice this past season?


----------



## trh

If you think you're supposed to be getting FSN Midwest yet the Blues aren't on your channel, I'd complain to them @ [email protected]. Bettman admitted on Thursday night that they had had some problems getting all the viewing areas set up and they had made some mistakes.


----------



## trh

OK -- we're 15 games into the first round. Seven OT games. I really really hope "they" have a workable plan for games that overlap on the same channels. I don't want to be watching an OT game and have them cut to the next game.


----------



## TANK

> 1. Philadelphia vs. Pittsburgh, Game 5 (4/20/12, NBCSN): 1.07 million
> 2. Pittsburgh vs. Philadelphia, Game 4 (4/18/12, NBCSN): 1.03 million
> 3. NY Rangers vs. Ottawa, Game 6 (4/23/12, NBCSN): 861,000
> 4. Philadelphia vs. Pittsburgh, Game 1 (4/11/12, NBCSN): 847,000
> 5. Los Angeles vs. Vancouver, Game 5 (4/22/12, NBCSN): 817,000
> 6. Boston vs. Washington, Game 3 (4/16/12, NBCSN): 804,000
> 7. Philadelphia vs. Pittsburgh, Game 2 (4/13/12, NBCSN): 795,000
> 8. New Jersey vs. Florida, Game 2 (4/15/12, NBCSN): 768,000
> 9. Florida vs. New Jersey, Game 7 (4/24/12, NBCSN): 763,000
> 10. Vancouver vs. Los Angeles, Game 4 (4/18/12, NBCSN): 748,000


That's double and triple the ratings of regular season games on cable.

http://puckthemedia.wordpress.com/2012/04/26/devilspanthers-scores-solid-viewership-again/


----------



## TANK

> The Bruins at Capitals Game 6 last Sunday on NBC drew 3.52 million viewers, making it the most-watched NHL Playoff game (excluding Stanley Cup Final games) in 15 years, since May 25, 1997 (Rangers-Flyers Conference Final game, Fox, 3.61 million viewers).
> 
> The 3.52 million for Bruins-Capitals is the most-watched early-round NHL Playoff game in Nielsen People Meter history (dating back to 1993).
> 
> Boston (16.3 rating) and Washington, D.C. (8.6) both registered the best rating for an NHL playoff game, excluding Stanley Cup Final games, in their respective local markets in Nielsen People Meter history (dating back to 1993).


Give fans good hockey and they will watch. The afternoon start time ( 3:30 est 12:30 pst ) helped the ratings( better start time for the west coast fans )

http://puckthemedia.wordpress.com/


----------



## TANK

> Game 7 of the Eastern Conference Quarterfinal series between the victorious Washington Capitals and the Boston Bruins drew *1.32 million viewers*, marking the highest quarterfinal number ever for NBCSN/VERSUS/OLN, and the highest for a quarterfinal game on cable since 2000 (SJ/STL, Game 7, 4/25/00: 1.55 million).
> 
> It becomes the third quarterfinal game on NBCSN this year to crack the million mark, after only one passed one million last year.


Surprising that number of viewers was down so much from the 3.52 million from game 6.

http://puckthemedia.wordpress.com/2012/04/26/caps-bruins-game-7-hits-12-year-high-on-cable/


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Interesting that the last four years Stanley Cup champions are all out in the first round this year (Boston, Chicago, Pittsburgh, Detroit).


----------



## la24philly

great news for philadelphia area, CSN is done for the season all remaning flyers games will be on NBC or NBC SP rest of way.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

FYI Blues/Kings are on 604-1.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Great no overflow channel for Nashville/Phoenix tonight.

EDIT: game is on CNBC channel 355.


----------



## stlrams11

Just found it on CNBC as well. Glad I don't have to watch the Rangers now.


----------



## trh

stlrams11 said:


> Glad I don't have to watch the Rangers now.


You wouldn't had to watch them for very long...


----------



## RasputinAXP

That's right!! WOOOO


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Spoiler



Look out LA here come the Coyotes!!


----------



## la24philly

devils rangers east finals devils wont have to travel far hope on the train got 1 exit and your at the bottom of the garden.

kings coyotes west finals


----------



## Jimmy 440

la24philly said:


> devils rangers east finals devils wont have to travel far hope on the train got 1 exit and your at the bottom of the garden.
> 
> kings coyotes west finals


GO KING GO .. GO KINGS GO chant and " I Love LA " by Randy Newman are my new favorites for the rest of the playoffs.


----------



## la24philly

they are basically the Flyers West, the kings have 8 former flyers and have 2 coaches and 1 executive on the team


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I'm hoping for the Coyotes and Rangers. But it would also be kind of cool to also see an LA/NY Stanley Cup final.


----------



## la24philly

nhl has released SC final schedule

im glad they kept the 2 2 1 1 1 format, with LA VS NY or NJ i thought they go 2 3 2.


5/30 wed LA @ east 8pm NBC

6/2 Sat LA @ east 8pm NBC

6/4 Mon East @ LA 8pm NBC SN

6/6 wed East @ LA 8pm NBC SN

6/9 Sat LA @ east 8pm NBC

6/11 Mon East @ LA 8pm NBC

6/13 Wed LA @ East 8pm NBC


----------



## TheRatPatrol

It would be cool to see an LA NY final.


----------



## TANK

> The new deal keeps the Kings on Fox Sports West through 2024 and guarantees the team about $250 million, according to a person familiar with the agreement who was not authorized to discuss the terms.
> 
> The contract ranks among the most lucrative local cable deals for any NHL team.
> 
> With Time Warner Cable swiping the Lakers from Fox and launching two sports channels, the Kings now have joined the Angels in leveraging the threat of jumping to TWC into a fat new deal to stay with Fox.
> 
> However, Leiweke said the deal puts the Kings among the top 10 NHL teams in annual cable rights fees.


WOW !! That's a lot of money to pay for hockey tv rights. I doubt the Kings were anywhere near a top ten in tv ratings among NHL teams.

So Fox over pays for LA hockey rights and they will want a big increase from D* when it comes time for renewal.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-0604-kings-fox-tv-20120604,0,989793.story


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Wow that's a lot of money.

So games 3 and 4 are on NBCSN. I can't believe the entire series isn't on NBC. So if there's a sweep and you don't have cable/satellite then I guess you can't watch the games. And the NHL wonders why hockey is the lowest rated sport among the top four.


----------



## la24philly

i believe a number of years ago, VS at the time got game 1 and 2 and the rest were on NBC so national tv could get the chance to see the cup. Not so much.


----------



## la24philly

great win for kings, i hope they can get 1 more.

they got 4 chances to win 1. my hats off to gagne coming back and playing.


----------



## trh

TheRatPatrol said:


> So games 3 and 4 are on NBCSN. I can't believe the entire series isn't on NBC. And the NHL wonders why hockey is the lowest rated sport among the top four.


It isn't the NHL that decides which channels the games air on -- its NBC. And I suspect that even if all the games were on NBC, hockey still wouldn't rate much higher.


----------



## TANK

> For the entire series, NBC and NBC Sports Network combined to average 3.01 million viewers, down from last year's 4.57 million average.


I'm surprised at those low numbers considering LA and NY/NJ are the two largest tv markets.

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...ampaign=Feed:+Tvbythenumbers+(TVbytheNumbers)


----------

